# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/23 - YES, IT REALLY IS THE SHITS



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/23 - Yes, It really is the shits*

I have this terrible feeling this may be the Worst Raw of 2015


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking forward to the excuses from certain fans of certain wrestlers when the rating is up considerably:lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol dont watch then


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Sheamus vs Roman feud. god help us.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing somekind of paige retaliation.
Which menas. This feud isnt over. Please be at least decent wwe!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at them saying Sheamus' win was a "surprise cash in". I said they'd spin it that way, and they are :lol It wasn't a surprise to anybody, WWE...

I'm interested to see what Dean does now. Does he go after Kevin Owens like people have predicted?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Looking forward to seeing somekind of paige retaliation.
> Which menas. This feud isnt over. Please be at least decent wwe!!!!


I think we are going to see Charlotte vs Sasha. TLC is in Boston.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank fuck I record Raw because this seems like the perfect occasion to glue my finger to the remote control when i get to watch it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus went over clean. There is no controversy in a straight up cash in. I'll be watching Gotham tonight.


----------



## EBuzzMiller (Oct 18, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL at them saying Sheamus' win was a "surprise cash in". I said they'd spin it that way, and they are :lol It wasn't a surprise to anybody, WWE...
> 
> I'm interested to see what Dean does now. Does he go after Kevin Owens like people have predicted?


Literally half the users here picked that before the PPV. It wasn't a surprise, especially given how short the main event turned out to be.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL at them saying Sheamus' win was a "surprise cash in". I said they'd spin it that way, and they are :lol It wasn't a surprise to anybody, WWE...
> 
> I'm interested to see what Dean does now. Does he go after Kevin Owens like people have predicted?


Yeah, I found it weird when Russo was tearing SS apart he said that Seamus cashing in was unpredictable...except we all predicted it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just give me Swagger, please. That's all I ask. :mj2 Just continue the Del Rio angle until TLC, mane.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Just give me Swagger, please. That's all I ask. :mj2 Just continue the Del Rio angle until TLC, mane.


Maybe he'll win a title next week. The Madden 16 tournament title that is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> Maybe he'll win a title next week. The Madden 16 tournament title that is.


:vince$

But in all seriousness, it would be dumb to drop the angle. They're both not injured, have history, and WWE has set the foundation for the feud.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

So who will Bray attack next then lose the feud?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well it's Monday night time for.......










Yep Roman v Casper is a LOSE/LOSE, the LACK of ANY Character development last night was Bull Shit in terms of turns, interference ect, Paige/Charlotte has been neutered of ANY excitement b/c it's WWE, Wyatt back to SQUARE ONE, more Authority, a DESPERATE attempted to get Roman over using the Daniel Bryan method (*It WON'T work*) 

I'll be passing Monday night RAW for the foreseeable future


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm an optimistic person and always look for the positives in Raw such as watching for the likes of Owens, Ambrose etc.

But even I can't be optimistic about this. Owens has zero direction. He isn't in any feud for the Intercontinental title. Ambrose has no direction, he lost clean in the middle of the ring and nothing came from it, he just tapped his buddy on the back to congratulate him and went off in the crowd. Reigns will look for payback on the Authority which he seems to have done since Rollins' turned on The Shield yet no one cares and zero people care about Reigns vs. Sheamus. 

We go into the back end of 2015 with Sheamus as our champion. You have Rollins and Cesaro out injured for half a year. You have Lesnar not even on screen for another 2 months. You have directionless talent in Ambrose and Owens who are two of the best on the roster. Even the Wyatts who have just lost the biggest feud they've been in are now directionless. Where the fuck do the four men go from here? Wyatt wasn't pinned but it's irrelevant. Strowman and Rowan both made to look like chumps and Harper, who is ridiculously talented, has absolutely no credibility. Wouldn't surprise me if they do what they always do and keep them off screen for a few weeks before they decide to randomly attack someone again and start another meaningless feud.

Just meh all round and that's saying something coming from myself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JimCornette said:


> So who will Bray attack next then lose the feud?


Kane, Jericho, Cena, Ambrose, Ryback, Reigns, Undertaker all feuded and done

Only face left would be Ziggler I think and no-one wants to see that

Severe lack of depth of the roster


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I'm an optimistic person and always look for the positives in Raw such as watching for the likes of Owens, Ambrose etc.
> 
> But even I can't be optimistic about this. Owens has zero direction. He isn't in any feud for the Intercontinental title. Ambrose has no direction, he lost clean in the middle of the ring and nothing came from it, he just tapped his buddy on the back to congratulate him and went off in the crowd. Reigns will look for payback on the Authority which he seems to have done since Rollins' turned on The Shield yet no one cares and zero people care about Reigns vs. Sheamus.
> 
> ...


For the record, I'm pretty sure Ambrose and Owens might feud soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> For the record, I'm pretty sure Ambrose and Owens might feud soon.


What a sad state of affairs that would be. Because in the end it would make no one look good. 

The WWE tend to do this, alot. The roster is STACKED but they'd put Ambrose and Owens in a feud, have them wrestle a bunch on Raw and then have 3 PPV matches in a row to the point where the feud is dead after week two.

Keep Owens strong, have him go through the roster week by week, not fighting the same guy twice because no one wants to see that and build a nice slow feud with a returning Sami Zayn which culminates in him winning the title off Owens at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully a certain diva shows Charlotte who's BOSS.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll be watching Brady massacre the Bills. Screw Raw after that pathetic showing last night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> What a sad state of affairs that would be. Because in the end it would make no one look good.
> 
> The WWE tend to do this, alot. The roster is STACKED but they'd put Ambrose and Owens in a feud, have them wrestle a bunch on Raw and then have 3 PPV matches in a row to the point where the feud is dead after week two.
> 
> Keep Owens strong, have him go through the roster week by week, not fighting the same guy twice because no one wants to see that and build a nice slow feud with a returning Sami Zayn which culminates in him winning the title off Owens at Wrestlemania.


I honestly don't know if I'd want to see everyone job to Owens. :ann1 I want the guy to do well for sure, but that sounds really unappealing. Not to mention, who is going to job to him? A lot of credible people are out and WWE refuses to make lower card guys credible. How much would going over Fandango or O'Neil really matter? Because that would happen.

I think a well booked feud over the IC title is what's needed, imho. Owen's isn't irrelevant yet, but having him go over irrelevant talent will do that.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tonight should be called return of the heels. Theyve got to do serious rebuilding on that side of things. They all lost and or looked weak.

Only sheamus and tyler breeze won, and neither will take the company anywhere


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

Erik. said:


> What a sad state of affairs that would be. Because in the end it would make no one look good.
> 
> The WWE tend to do this, alot. The roster is STACKED but they'd put Ambrose and Owens in a feud, have them wrestle a bunch on Raw and then have 3 PPV matches in a row to the point where the feud is dead after week two.
> 
> Keep Owens strong, have him go through the roster week by week, not fighting the same guy twice because no one wants to see that and build a nice slow feud with a returning Sami Zayn which culminates in him winning the title off Owens at Wrestlemania.


I fuckin dont want to see a Owens vs Ambrose feud!
Both are over,Ambrose as a face and Owens as a "semi-heel",you just dont want anyone to lose this feud. 

Ambrose is over with the fans but gets 0 push,Owens is over with the fans and HAS to get pushed cause hes fuckin talented. So whoever loses this will be in a sad spott after that. 

If Ambrose loses,he is the one who lost against a "newcomer" but has fought for the WHC title not long ago,if Owens loses he will be just one more jobber coming from NXT and getting 0 pushes.

I hope they will not do this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I honestly don't know if I'd want to see everyone job to Owens. :ann1 I want the guy to do well for sure, but that sounds really unappealing. Not to mention, who is going to job to him? A lot of credible people are out and WWE refuses to make lower card guys credible. How much would going over Fandango or O'Neil really matter? Because that would happen.
> 
> I think a well booked feud over the IC title is what's needed, imho. Owen's isn't irrelevant yet, but having him go over irrelevant talent will do that.


I just meant instead of having him go over the likes of Ambrose or share victories with him on Raw etc. I'd rather he just went through the likes of Primo etc. on Raw and occasionally then whoever he is feuding with cost him the match (whether it's a DQ or a shock roll up victory etc) - as opposed to going against wrestlers on Raw who really shouldn't be losing etc.

It's called good booking. Owens has been given good booking but sometimes at the expense of other good talent when it shouldn't be like that on a Raw. At PPVs, it's fine. But slow build during IC title feuds please, make it worth as much as the guys competing for it please.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SamQuincy said:


> I fuckin dont want to see a Owens vs Ambrose feud!
> Both are over,Ambrose as a face and Owens as a "semi-heel",you just dont want anyone to lose this feud.
> 
> Ambrose is over with the fans but gets 0 push,Owens is over with the fans and HAS to get pushed cause hes fuckin talented. So whoever loses this will be in a sad spott after that.
> ...


Agreed with you. 

If they do have a feud, then make it a long feud starting from now based on yesterdays match. Ambrose saying he feels he's the one to take the belt off Owens after defeating hime last night etc.

Have Owens say Ambrose isn't worthy. Keep the feud burning, keep the two AWAY from eachother in the ring. Have Ambrose perhaps cost Owens matches on Raw or Owens take out Ambrose backstage etc. have eachother eliminate one another from the Rumble match etc until we finally get to Wrestlemania where the two face off and the feud ends. 

That is the only way I'd find the feud acceptable. Both men are more than talented enough to make the slow build work, just give them creative freedom with their brawls and promos and watch the crowd get invested.

I don't trust WWE though and they'll put the in a match on Raw against eachother or in tag team matches against eachother etc. and the feud would end by TLC


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Agreed with you.
> 
> If they do have a feud, then make it a long feud starting from now based on yesterdays match. Ambrose saying he feels he's the one to take the belt off Owens after defeating hime last night etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds good for me. 

They could feud out of the ring or "around" it, backstage brawls are always nice and this is a ways to let them both look strong. Maybe Owens could force a heel turn on Ambrose. Idk,maybe Ambrose is making jokes with him out of the ring,setting traps to make him look like a fool. Owens will be pissed by the time and smaks Ambrose around the backstage and maybe "injure" him and Ambrose gets pissed by himself.

Idk man,but it seems like we have more ideas then the writers of WWE :grin2:


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

My prediction.

Wyatts will come out and completely ignore theird defeat to the Olders of Destruction... Randomly will put some hints of their new target and that's it. So exactly like after Wrestlemania.

The rest will be pure boredom with a crying Roman and some Sheamus shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I just meant instead of having him go over the likes of Ambrose or share victories with him on Raw etc. I'd rather he just went through the likes of Primo etc. on Raw and occasionally then whoever he is feuding with cost him the match (whether it's a DQ or a shock roll up victory etc) - as opposed to going against wrestlers on Raw who really shouldn't be losing etc.
> 
> *It's called good booking. Owens has been given good booking but sometimes at the expense of other good talent when it shouldn't be like that on a Raw. At PPVs, it's fine. But slow build during IC title feuds please, make it worth as much as the guys competing for it please.*


*
*
And this is what I'm saying should happen with him and Ambrose. :draper2


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Vince is so determined to get Reigns over. I have to assume his thinking is, if he gives the belt to Sheamus, who has the "just go away" heat, Reigns will now get overwhelmingly cheered during their feud. This could very well backfire.

They really missed a good opportunity to put over a new top heel during this tournament. Once again, Vince shows he has no balls and gives us a crappy re-tread. 

The inevitable opening 15 minute promo tonight with Sheamus and Reigns sounds like a monumental disaster. For those of you at the point now you need alcohol to watch Raw, you may wanna think about double fisting tonight.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

As much as I loved Reigns not walking out champ, SS as a whole was horrible. It was so boring. The Breeze match was okay, but the BOD/Wyatts was a snoozefest and everything else was too predictable.


----------



## Suplex city (Nov 23, 2015)

So will barrett join his friend sheamus in authority?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I take issue with the thread title, it's been the shits for over 7 months now with some of the worst Raw shows in recent memory, I don't think it can get worse and don't believe it will get worse.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't think I could possibly lose any more interest in the product, but WWE managed to accomplish that last night. I just have no idea what runs through their heads sometimes. You're supposed to want to create intrigue and give people a reason to tune in after a PPV. The RAW after a PPV is always meant to feel huge, and it just feels like any other fucking week. I can't see a single thing they can do to make things interesting tonight, it's a real shame because they had the opportunity to make last night and today feel really big but made a ton of questionable choices. :trips7

Also, why the fuck didn't the Wyatt Family go over? I get it's the Undertaker's 25th at Survivor Series, but that would have been a MASSIVE rub for Wyatt, and they ruined him once again. Fucking hell.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In Honor of the Celtic Warrior Sheamus, time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Reigns will obviously want his rematch tonight. WWE shouldn't do the predictable thing by making him wait for it. They should do the rematch tonight and have Reigns win the title.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Reigns will obviously want his rematch tonight. WWE shouldn't do the predictable thing by making him wait for it. They should do the rematch tonight and have Reigns win the title.


Hmm, I never actually thought of that until you mentioned it now. I highly doubt they will do that though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Reigns will obviously want his rematch tonight. WWE shouldn't do the predictable thing by making him wait for it. They should do the rematch tonight and have Reigns win the title.


Well actually going by the Bryan storyline (which is apparently what they are trying to copy, and since they have a few less months they will have to rush things) Reigns gets his rematch tonight, wins but by some screwy ref work, and gets stripped of the title by HHH. Then between now and TLC he will start another feud with Wyatt where he joins the Wyatt family.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I got better things to do tonight, like stare at walls and watch grass grow... WWE just gonna have to deal with my priorities...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Well actually going by the Bryan storyline (which is apparently what they are trying to copy, and since they have a few less months they will have to rush things) Reigns gets his rematch tonight, wins but by some screwy ref work, and gets stripped of the title by HHH. Then between now and TLC he will start another feud with Wyatt where he joins the Wyatt family.


It's not a complete copy like so many of you are trying to believe:

- Orton cashed in and turned heel; Sheamus was already a heel
- Triple H turned; last night he didn't
- Triple H was the special ref; last night he wasn't
- Reigns turned down Triple H prior whereas Bryan and Triple H didn't have much interaction

Also, Bryan had the good fortune to work with Triple H which took his popularity to a new level. Reigns has never had a chance to work with Triple H until now (at least one on one). The sympathetic booking helped Bryan build a strong connection with the casual fans. Without that sympathetic booking he wouldn't have been so over.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

The following won't happen tonight on Raw, Big E snapping on New Day and starting his own path in the WWE. Managed by R-Truth. They claim that New Day was an injustice to the African American Wrestling Community, or the AAWC. They say that they are a greater representation for the youths of the WWE Universe than New Day could ever be.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

come on Shady and Taylor... show you are a playoff team. As JR says, "Climb the ladder kid, make yourself famous"

I will prob turn it to raw if the Bills start acting like the Bills.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So heading into TLC:

Reigns/Fella
Ambrose/Owens IC title program. This might go til the Rumble.
New Day/Uso Tag title program.
Charlotte/Paige again or Charlotte/Lass Kicker?

They are quite thin without Cena, Orton, Bryan and now Cesaro.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks that HHH will open the show, and talk about how SS was an amazing PPV?

That seems to be standard after a horrible PPV.

As for the rest of the show, I have a feeling the trend from SS will continue on RAW and it'll be one of the worst RAWs of the year.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Brandon Flowers said:


> Looking forward to the excuses from certain fans of certain wrestlers when the rating is up considerably:lol


I'll believe that when I see it. I know one household that won't be tuned in.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

lmfao Jesus Christ, this raw looks like it's going to be fucking awful. Those matches in the OP of this thread are all laughable for their own reason.

At least Florida Georgia Line will punk off the New Day tonight since it's in Nashville!

Yikes how WWE has gotten sooooo bad lately. Oh man


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I personally couldn't buy into Reigns being underdog. Especially the way he's usually been booked with his superman punch.

And i do see some similarities in it. But i'm not too convinced they will entirely re-run that storyline.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So heading into TLC:
> 
> Reigns/Fella
> Ambrose/Owens IC title program. This might go til the Rumble.
> ...


:lmao 

You don't really know how bad it is until you see it plain, hard words. Although let's see how Ambrose/Owens pans out.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So we've got Sheamus/Reigns going into TLC, possibly Ambrose/Owens, the five step preview suggests that Paige/Charlotte will continue, Del Rio might do something, New Day might do something...it all seems really uninspired. 

Ambrose/Owens ladder match for the title might save it though.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm going to really go out on a limb here and predict Raw will be crap tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

bigd5896 said:


> come on Shady and Taylor... show you are a playoff team. As JR says, "Climb the ladder kid, make yourself famous"
> 
> I will prob turn it to raw if the Bills start acting like the Bills.


I'll probably have on HGTV, because you KNOW that ESPN's sideline cameras will be up Ryan's ass all night, which will cause me to want to throw a piece of furniture through my flat screen faster than another Bray Wyatt promo. 

But anyway. First step on the long, long road to redemption for WWE is to LOSE THE FUCKING AUTHORITY. That management vs talent angle is so goddamn overplayed it's beyond nauseating. Here's a novel idea -- give the TV time to the talent. And not the same talent that you're going to have on for a half hour every hour, _different_ talent. And how about for a change opening the show with, oh, I don't know, maybe a MATCH instead of another boring-ass monologue from HHH telling us how fantastic business is right now after the best pay per view show ever in the history of broadcasting. 

And by the way, if I ever see Samoa Joe on RAW and actually not jobbing to every midcarder on the roster, I think I'll just shit. WHY is he still wallowing down there in farm team hell?!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bold prediction: All three hours will be under 3 million viewers.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not going to stay up to watch this one :lol Why would I? 

I'm hoping for total apathy towards Sheamus/HHH/Reigns though. I hope the fans just sit there and roll their eyes. 

Also hoping they don;t have Bray cut anymore promos for a long time. Wyatts should just be a silent group who fuck shit up for a few months until the fans actually want to hear him speak again. No need to bury him further by having him try and talk about last night or this feud in general. Fucking train wreck.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Sheamus/Reigns feud? Reminds me of Batista and Orton feuding a.k.a HHH's wet dream.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bold prediction: All three hours will be under 3 million viewers.


Would be amazing but hours 2 & 3 being under 3 million would be enough for me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bold prediction: All three hours will be under 3 million viewers.


Not a bad prediction...I would say the 1st hour is over 3 million just b/c PPV fallout, but I would say the 2nd and 3rd both could go below 3 Million.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was afraid they'd go the easy Sheamus cash-in route and it's going to be a struggle to care about Reigns/Sheamus. Rest seems meh and Bray shouldn't even show his face tonight.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

Brock said:


> Twenty-five years to the day after his chilling Survivor Series debut, The Deadman stood triumphantly beside his brother Kane in the middle of the ring last night, having vanquished The Wyatt Family and affirming that WWE’s true master of the dark side is still The Demon from Death Valley.


This is such a brutal burial that i am loving it holy shit.

Please let Taker squash Bray in 30 sec tonight


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The best thing for The Wyatts and Bray in particular is to have a blowup between the group.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So we have a true midcard WWE champion. Sheamus hasn't been a main event talent since 2012 and he's certainly not had the build Rollins had prior to his title win. This is as bad as Ziggler randomly winning the title. 

Then we have the challenger. Roman Reigns, who despite having had 11 full months of 'big deal' booking still isn't that over. a large section of the audience simply do not care to see him win the title or follow his 'Journey'. It's boring. There is no substance to any of it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been getting a sadistic pleasure in watching the WWE crash and burn as of late -- so i'm very much looking forward to this week's edition of Monday Night RAW


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There's a slim chance the ratings will improve with Sheamus as champion. I think one of the big reasons why the ratings fell over the last few months was because of the lack of involvement from Triple H. He wasn't really feuding with anyone during that time. After Reigns speared him you can be sure he will be a bigger part of the show.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> I think we are going to see Charlotte vs Sasha. TLC is in Boston.


If they are hinting at a Paige retaliation, then far from it.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Not many reasons to watch RAW tonight. Reigns is still in the same spot as he was after Wrestlemania 31, no one cares if Sheamus opens the show with the Authority and Bray will probably come out and talk about something 2deep4me and later in the show attack some random midcard babyface. At least there's Bills vs Patriots tonight which should be fun.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Wanna see what happens to Ambrose now. :Seth
Also they need to do something with Slater.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Let's see how the WWE deals with the aftermath of one of the worst PPV's in living memory, a result of their own utter stupidity. They've given us a dull as fuck champion who won't draw a dime, when a Reigns or Ambrose heel turn would have made so much more sense. By far the best character they've created in years is now buried so deep, there's no way back. Despite the New Day's best efforts, nobody really gives a shit about the tag team division. Holding out hope for a Dudley's heel turn, but it won't happen. I've criticised people on here for complaining too much (and I stand by that), but if the WWE fucks up as royally as they did last night, they deserve to be called on their BS....


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Wanna see what happens to Ambrose now. :Seth
> Also they need to do something with Slater.


He will go to mid card hell again... Maybe will be used for riller tag team main events with his buddy Roman.

Still hope for a feud with Owens


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I feel WWE's creative direction fall more in with the following theme.............










#MondayNighBORE #CaspervReginsWEALLLOSE


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The ratings are gunna be down tonight surely to god


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I really hope the ratings drop significantly after tonight :bron2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> The ratings are gunna be down tonight surely to god
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The last hour should be well below 3 million. 

HHH and Sheamus kick off Raw. Give a predictable non-eventful promo on how Sheamus bought in. Reigns interrupts. 

HHH says if Reigns wants a title shot at TLC he'll have to earn it. 

Puts Reigns in a number one contenders match against Owens or something similar for the main event. 

The audience switch off in droves.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I really hope the ratings drop significantly after tonight :bron2


Me too, nobody wants to see Mr. Stale white bread sheamus as champion.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

This raw has Reigns vs big show written all over it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh boy, Monday Night RAW!














Paige should keep after Charlotte and hopefully they have a Tables match at TLC, how fucking epic would that be? Or even a Submissions match would suffice. 

Authority will open RAW with a big promo with Sheamus and then Reigns will interrupt, rematch made for TLC. Main event of the night Reigns and Ambrose vs Sheamus and Kevin Owens.

I hope Del Rio starts a program for his US Title now with Swagger or someone, also King Barrett to so something finally and more of NEW DAY vs UCE-OWWWS among other things. Please give us The Miz tonight too.
*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Me too, nobody wants to see Mr. Stale white bread sheamus as champion.


I could deal with Sheamus being champion but not right now. I would rather him do his cash-in later after WM. WWE needed a swerve coming out of SS and that was not what I was looking for.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only way to salvage Bray right now is for him to act distant towards his family, lose the lame thunder-and-lightning voodoo shit, slightly alter his character, embrace the swamp and turn babyface. I think the other three members of The Wyatts turning on Bray would be a good way to start.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Ratings will skyrocket thanks to Sheamus and Reigns, believe that.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if ratings went up... at least for the first hour out of curiosity.

"Sheamus? Champion? What they hell is happening"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Their he is the man himself, the choosen one, the GOAT . And LOL to the people who still think one man or one person, could impact the ratings positively or negatively. How many times has this been said, that time has come and gone. The time of draws are passe. The ratings coulden't be any lower, it was at 1.0 in demo? I guess it could rise to 1.5 or 0.5 lol. Either way if anything Shamus well bring in some attention. It was so predictably Reigns babyface going over Now Reigns got screwed and the Celtic Warrior who has hardly been on tv all week, let alone in the main event scene. IS now the Top Guy in the company. Their well be some curiosity. Reigns be like "You get your ass out here you white so and so".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I could deal with Sheamus being champion but not right now. I would rather him do his cash-in later after WM. WWE needed a swerve coming out of SS and that was not what I was looking for.


I agree.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Roman reigns should get his rematch clause this raw and also destroy sheamus at TLC did you see the awesome TLC advert? Fucking amazing. Roman Reigns would be over more if there was a game around him where he climbs to the top look at this bad ass shit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-7jFGesmJU


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope Sheamus and Reigns reenact this classic moment from Raw earlier this year


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> Roman reigns should get his rematch clause this raw and also destroy sheamus at TLC did you see the awesome TLC advert? Fucking amazing. Roman Reigns would be over more if there was a game around him where he climbs to the top look at this bad ass shit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-7jFGesmJU


Yeah all he needs is a character in one of those 16 bt ads, and he would be set! OR he could be a block in one of those 16 bt games . That would get him over! Or the crowd could just keep booing him.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> In Honor of the Celtic Warrior Sheamus, time to start getting ready for Raw:


*I am right here with you brotha!!!*


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if WWE will have Reigns question Ambrose for not being there during Sheamus' cash-in, resulting in Reigns or Ambrose turning heel? It's doubtful, but I don't think too many people saw the swerve (Is it really considered a swerve?) coming last night so anything is at least possible.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hopefully Sheamus is suited and booted, he looks like such a goof.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah liver failure over a tv show!!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

DahStoryTella said:


> I wonder if WWE will have Reigns question Ambrose for not being there during Sheamus' cash-in, resulting in Reigns or Ambrose turning heel? It's doubtful, but I don't think too many people saw the swerve (Is it really considered a swerve?) coming last night so anything is at least possible.


I was there and it didn't look like it till Triple H music hit man I was fucking pissed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just realized the only good thing about Raw these days is no John Cena. At least they have that going for them, which is nice.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope the crowd sucks a** tonight and gives no reaction to f****** Sheamus and f****** Reigns. That'd be LOL.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The Big Dog? lol...


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

looking forward to another episode of the greatest show on television


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> looking forward to another episode of the greatest show on television


:LOL :Rollins :Jordan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Hope the crowd sucks a** tonight and gives no reaction to f****** Sheamus and f****** Reigns. That'd be LOL.


That's exactly what they did last night, too. Silence.

:ha


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Calling it now, Sheamus and Owens vs Ambrose and Reigns for the main event


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I really hope the ratings drop significantly after tonight :bron2


Actually I hope they don't -- because then everyone will think it's because Rollins is off the show! And because historically when the ratings drop, Vince usually resorts to some utterly ridiculous publicity stunt. Otherwise, I almost don't give a shit. 'Almost', because I'd still love to see a show that's watchable for most of the three hours it's on rather than just a few minutes of it. The thing that's most unfortunate of it all is that the guys who are in the ring -- when there are guys actually in the ring -- busting their ass night after night are the ones who bear the brunt, while the ones who are mostly to blame (HHH, Stephanie, et al) usually think the solution is to get more of their mugs in front of the camera. I'm pretty sure it's only a matter of time before Vince comes strutting down that ramp again to set up another WM match with some other mainstream old fart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins sitting at home like:

:Rollins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DA DA DA DA surprise return, oh f my life. Are you people still harping on about Rollins and ratings. I don't want to tell you again. No one man can change ratings!!! Boy how slow are some of you lol. The ratings are so low, they coulden't possibly get any lower. At people thinking Shamus could lower ratings, when their is no ratings to lower


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Just realized the only good thing about Raw these days is no John Cena. At least they have that going for them, which is nice.


Yeah, but there's nobody else filling in the dead space. 

And besides, like him or not, when there was a weekly challenge match, you could usually count on it being one of the best matches on the show, if not the best. And because it was for his belt, they all at least meant _something_. He made them all look good, even if he didn't put them over. And he didn't always go over clean himself, either. He at least gave those guys a chance to shine. Who's left filling in that hole? You could maybe count on Cesaro the last couple of weeks, but now it looks like he's on the shelf too. There's plenty of other talent around, but they got themselves in Vince's doghouse so you know they'll never get a shot. It's all pretty sad.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rusev and Lana back tonight would be so awesome.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> Yeah, but there's nobody else filling in the dead space.
> 
> And besides, like him or not, when there was a weekly challenge match, you could usually count on it being one of the best matches on the show, if not the best. And because it was for his belt, they all at least meant _something_. He made them all look good, even if he didn't put them over. And he didn't always go over clean himself, either. He at least gave those guys a chance to shine. Who's left filling in that hole? You could maybe count on Cesaro the last couple of weeks, but now it looks like he's on the shelf too. There's plenty of other talent around, but they got themselves in Vince's doghouse so you know they'll never get a shot. It's all pretty sad.


They don't need anyone to do what he did. They just need some logical, intriguing storylines going forward for whoever they do have on the show. Easier said than done for them, though, obviously.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am already missing Rollins tbh . He actually made Raw watchable. Cant wait for his return in early 2017 .. With His HHH 2002 pop. He should return at the rumble in 2017 and win in it


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They don't need anyone to do what he did. They just need some logical, intriguing storylines going forward for whoever they do have on the show. Easier said than done for them, though, obviously.


I can't believe I'm actually saying this, but with Cena off the show, this would have been the time for Rollins to really make a name for himself _without the belt_. He _can_ put on a good match; put him in some kind of story that has him on the hunt -- the fucking Authority could even play into it. Let him get the Bryan treatment for losing the title (had he actually lost the title and not gotten hurt) and have to work his way back up to a contender's spot. Work into it all the people he fucked over both during and after the Shield (continuity - imagine that!). I personally can't stand him right now because of how he's been booked; but booked correctly, I think he could be a pretty entertaining guy. But I honestly think he got pushed into this title way too soon.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I wonder what the side plates on the WWE World Heavyweight Championship belt will look like for Sheamus?
A white face with ginger hair :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not as soon as Reigns. Rollins was like the unlikely champ, who turned out to be a entertaining as hell chicken shit heel champ. Reigns was champ, and now hes not lol. I mean at least Shamus was a surprise sort of. Now Reigns has been exposed to the title. It is not like its an intriguing story, Reigns over coming the odds BORING. Turn him heel for the love of everything.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I wonder what the side plates on the WWE World Heavyweight Championship belt will look like for Sheamus?
> A white face with ginger hair :lmao


its going to be that cross shit. I was reallying hoping to see the RR on it guess I need to wait longer till WM FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Rollins, Orton,Cena, and Cesaro to go with the continuing absence of Bryan. RAW is depleted right now. Where in the south is RAW from tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Romans Empire said:


> its going to be that cross shit. I was reallying hoping to see the RR on it guess I need to wait longer till WM FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk


Celtic Cross > "The Hardy Rip-off" RR logo


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

> Even though Roman Reigns *overcame insurmountable odds* to win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship Tournament at Survivor Series


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugh they are in Tennessee tonight with this horrible product.


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

So they aren't pushing the stars the fans want like Ambrose, Bray Wyatt and Cesaro. They keep pushing Roman. Roman is like a Cena 2.0 but they are trying to make him go through the same struggle as Daniel to make us feel sympathy... I don't think it is working.

I want the New Day involved somehow in the main event story because they are the only entertaining thing right now. 

It's sad what they keep doing with Bray... He is excellent on the mic then gets booked to lose all his matches. When was the last time he won at a pay per view? So stupid. They have to give wrestlers some wins to gain some support. 

Dean is always forgotten but has so much talent. They make him win some matches but he always loses key battles. He hasn't held a belt is so long and deserves one.

I just hope this Raw adds some more feuds and bring new rivalries... if not then it will be so boring and might be one of the worst of 2015.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SHIV said:


> Where in the south is RAW from tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why don't they just call him John Reigns, get the armbands and towels on the shop and his entrances and be done with it..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


>


Seriously, are they going to Florida from Atlanta or a little north? I am just too lazy to google it.


----------



## Casper Donovan (Sep 20, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Me too, nobody wants to see Mr. Stale white bread sheamas as champion.


It seems like everyone wants to see Sheamus as champ. All this hype about this Sheamus vs Lesnar dream match now. 

Here's to hoping creative doesn't mess this one up too haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV said:


> Seriously, are they going to Florida from Atlanta or a little north? I am just too lazy to google it.


Tennessee I believe, not sure if Memphis or Knoxville though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Neither. Nashville.

Then Pittsburgh next Monday.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Reigns will get the best pops this raw and smarks will have no excuses in their favor.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Neither. Nashville.
> 
> Then Pittsburgh next Monday.


:lmao just realized I posted Knoxville, meant Nashville. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> I can't believe I'm actually saying this, but with Cena off the show, this would have been the time for Rollins to really make a name for himself _without the belt_. He _can_ put on a good match; put him in some kind of story that has him on the hunt -- the fucking Authority could even play into it. Let him get the Bryan treatment for losing the title (had he actually lost the title and not gotten hurt) and have to work his way back up to a contender's spot. Work into it all the people he fucked over both during and after the Shield (continuity - imagine that!). I personally can't stand him right now because of how he's been booked; but booked correctly, I think he could be a pretty entertaining guy. But I honestly think he got pushed into this title way too soon.


It might've been a good time, yes, I agree. But this is also WWE Creative and 2015 version of Vince McMahon; so who knows? They could also completely have fucked him up if he was still around, like they just did to Reigns and Amrbose. I think Rollins getting away for 6-9 months is the perfect thing for him right now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Neither. Nashville.
> 
> Then Pittsburgh next Monday.


Time to get liquored up on some moonshine to honor the South.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery


Does it ever stop in the WWE to be in before it starts again? Is there a specific time Fuckery has a daily reset? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now for my annual gif for RAW, especially for this one:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Picking it now Dean Ambrose v Breeze, Breeze goes over . Wyatt starts a new fued with ahhh take your pick he calls out KElly KElly. Bray Kelly prob wont even bang you lol. Reigns well come out to Raw to demand a rematch. In all seriousness Ambrose well be part of the main event. Ambrose and Reigns v Del Rio and Owens. Please Ambrose or Reigns turn on each other. But for the first time in a long time, all titles are held by heels , ahhh good times.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I feel refreshed for Raw. I have to be honest, I am so sick of The Shield guys and it was such a relief that one of them didn't take the title last night.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Im gonna need alot to drink tonight after last nights fuckery


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Guess I'll catch a glimpse of the shit show before I go to work.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't drink at home but last night is making me wish I had a six pack for Raw tonight. I'm expecting one of the worst Raws since I started watching again in 2012.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not sure why some are expecting the worst raw of the year. Some of you say that every week lol, so its pretty relative at this stage. I am looking forward to it, as it Sheild dominated. I aminterested in where they well take Shamus as champ.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Not sure why some are expecting the worst raw of the year. Some of you say that every week lol, so its pretty relative at this stage. I am looking forward to it, as it Sheild dominated. I aminterested in where they well take Shamus as champ.


Because the WWE champion is a guy that no one cares about, anyone that's over is either injured or a jobber. There is nothing to be excited about in WWE right now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Not sure why some are expecting the worst raw of the year. Some of you say that every week lol, so its pretty relative at this stage. I am looking forward to it, as it Sheild dominated. *I aminterested in where they well take Shamus as champ*.


To the Roman Empire :reigns2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shamus just Brogue kicked the head off the Roman Empire .


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i actually can't believe Cesaro is out now too. This Reigns/Sheamus thing may flop, probably will, they'll have to look to the mid card to carry the shows here on out. That's why Cesaro being out is such a big ass deal, they are left relying on a US title programme with duller than dishwater Del Rio and his god awful gimmick, and the IC title with one of the brightest prospects in WWE. Christ, if only Zayn wasn't still on the bench and he showed up to level Owens tonight. Owens vs Zayn could carry the shows till WM (realistically Owens and Ambrose start the programme they were supposed to be working at SS)

also, if Sasha comes out tonight to wreck Charlotte, that could carry a segment of the show for a while.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm interested to see where they go with Sheamus/ Roman, Ambrose, Breeze, Owens.... Should be a ok show


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> i actually can't believe Cesaro is out now too. This Reigns/Sheamus thing may flop, probably will, they'll have to look to the mid card to carry the shows here on out. That's why Cesaro being out is such a big ass deal, they are left relying on a US title programme with duller than dishwater Del Rio and his god awful gimmick, and the IC title with one of the brightest prospects in WWE. Christ, if only Zayn wasn't still on the bench and he showed up to level Owens tonight. Owens vs Zayn could carry the shows till WM (realistically Owens and Ambrose start the programme they were supposed to be working at SS)
> 
> also, if Sasha comes out tonight to wreck Charlotte, that could carry a segment of the show for a while.


No that's the last thing that shoud happen. One of the best things about the divas division has been Paiges heel run. They should continue that feud. And have Paige come out and put a beatdown on Charlotte. Not sure what Sasha has to do with it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> No that's the last thing that shoud happen. One of the best things about the divas division has been Paiges heel run. They should continue that feud. And have Paige come out and put a beatdown on Charlotte. Not sure what Sasha has to do with it.


Because, sasha could have chemistry with a broomstick, that's why. Paige is good and all, and I see you are a fan, but I would like to see her up against a true blue baby face like Natalya and doing horrible things to someone who wasn't just so liminal in the scale of bad and good.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They should add Del Rio to the Sheamus vs Reigns feud.

Imagine the excitement and charisma with the three of them together!!!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Coming from a Wyatt fan, the Wyatts need to be taken off tv for a while. Having two 50 year olds beat them at Survivor series really killed their credibility.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Would Samoa Joe help shake things up? Or maybe just have an NXT-themed invasion leading up to Wrestlemania. They are in a tough spot where there aren't a lot of options...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

K I'm about to get hammered and keep RAW on in the background, where are my usual rip on RAW boys at.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I would keep The Wyatts off TV for a few weeks, repackage them, they need timeoff. NXT Takeover? They did that in 2010 with Nexus sort of. Been done, but I Guess they have no other choices. Maybe the current NXT crop and the other NXT go for a complete revoloution and take on the Main Roster haha. But I guess that would make everyone on the main roster automatic babyfaces.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> K I'm about to get hammered and keep RAW on in the background, where are my usual rip on RAW boys at.


Present...Just cracked my first Guinness in honor of our new WHC :sheamus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RDEvans said:


> Coming from a Wyatt fan, the Wyatts need to be taken off tv for a while. Having two 50 year olds beat them at Survivor series really killed their credibility.


Yeah all that massive credibility they had walking into Survivor Series. Of you know, getting their asses kicked each and every week while Bray talked about eating souls or whatever.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

I presume no Sasha tonight, on Main Event.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Off topic but anyone got any cures for a sore throat. Will likely watch the start then head to bed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha is on Main Event? Is she going to job to BEcky again? . Clearly they are doing a slow and steady push with her. Paige wont he Divas Title on her first night. Sasha needs a moment like Paige had, whether they are going to sign off on her in the near future I Don't know.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Off topic but anyone got any cures for a sore throat. Will likely watch the start then head to bed.


Halls medicine cough or throat drops work well


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Off topic but anyone got any cures for a sore throat. Will likely watch the start then head to bed.


Lemsip Honey Tea always does the trick for me .


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SHould I even read the results anymore? Or just see if Jessica Jones works where Daredevil failed? Or more Fallout. Can't go wrong with more wasteland wandering.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Off topic but anyone got any cures for a sore throat. Will likely watch the start then head to bed.


I hope the start won't make it even worse.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> Off topic but anyone got any cures for a sore throat. Will likely watch the start then head to bed.


Depends on what caused it... irritation, scratch, burn... what others have said. Though vodka never hurts. Ever. 

*is not slamming back vodka... nope. Look away*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Present...Just cracked my first Guinness in honor of our new WHC :sheamus


Cracked open this Four Loko and I have a 6 pack of Not Your Fathers Root Beer in reserve, gotta come prepared for RAW :tyson

Well, that and a quality drunk gaming session :saul


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm watching RAW for the first time in a while and I find modern family more entertaining than anything WWE has put in a while


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is going to be crap. I can feel it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

T0M said:


> This is going to be crap. I can feel it.


I'm only watching because I know is gonna be a shitfest


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

T0M said:


> This is going to be crap. I can feel it.


Funny, how everyone was worried about ISIS last night, when it is clear that WWE is the real terrorists here


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys ready for another random six man tag?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This has 20 minutes before i turn the channel to your reigning, defending undisputed undefeated champion NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL. That sudden turkey sound. I thought the VHS tape of the show got stuck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright time to fuck up our bodies over a tv show woot woot


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:shitstorm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Here comes the pain!(And it isn't Brock Lesnar  )


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here comes a 25-minute recap.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Real Main Event: McCoy vs Gostkowski in fantasy football. I am up one point and I have McCoy. I can keep you all updated here if you want.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Funny, how everyone was worried about ISIS last night, when it is clear that WWE is the real terrorists here


ISIS? They hate that we enjoy our lives. The last thing they want to do is attack WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the fake cheers when Reigns when the title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recaps.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA This dramatic video package.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL fake cheers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus is a 4x champ. That's hilarious.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES He's here!!!!! HHH is here!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was a god awful promo package


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

To be fairRomane deserved It after spearing hhh, dick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only alittle bit over 100 people in this thread right now. 139 to be exact.

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> SHould I even read the results anymore? Or just see if Jessica Jones works where Daredevil failed? Or more Fallout. Can't go wrong with more wasteland wandering.


DD is better than JJ, so if you didnt like DD then you won't like JJ . Go for FO then lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus cash in-no effort writing. More HHH superficiality holding the wwe title.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

pumped in booos :lol :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dead crowd lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Only alittle bit over 100 people in this thread right now.
> 
> :lmao


That's the lowest I've ever seen it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nicky Midss said:


> pumped in booos :lol :lol


Its live, plus there heels


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Let this shitshow begin, I guess.*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Why Stephanie McMahon and HHH why not HHH and Stephanie McMahon Steph has the balls in this relationship.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go. HHH/Steph starting us off. Hopefully something good can come from last night's ending.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Would mark out so hard if Bryan were to come back now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see what Triple H sees in Fella.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL fake cheers


It's real to Romans Empire and Stone Hot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Reigns Sucked" and "Sheamus is Boring" signs dead center.

:ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bow down to the :trips

Bow down to the :trips


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL the McMahon-Helmsley Variety Hour again!




Do they have to open the show up like this? They never did this shit in the Attitude Era.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just give me Swagger, plz...
:thirst


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Roman Reigns Sucks and a Sheamus is Boring sign next to eachother

Your WWE Title feud people :ha


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

It's so awesome not watching RAW and just read this thread for the lulz.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Of course RAW begins with an Authority promo.*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

John Cena hopefully returns tonight :mark :mark


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I hope the start won't make it even worse.


It already has . Listening to these pair of clowns.



Kabraxal said:


> Depends on what caused it... irritation, scratch, burn... what others have said. Though vodka never hurts. Ever.
> 
> *is not slamming back vodka... nope. Look away*


Had it since friday but it's gotten worse today. Cooking a pizza to see if i can eat but i'll take it slowly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd looks out of it already :ha


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I just noticed a Byron Saxton sign in the audience.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I don't see what Triple H sees in Fella.


He's damn good spotter


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All the smiley faces from Steph can't hide the fact the ratings are in the shitter, and deservedly so


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephanie is such a fucking bitch, makes me want to fuck her even more. :homer


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh f*ck off with your hastags Maggle :cuss:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple H with a subtle bury reference


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG, HHH said "buried" on live TV.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I don't see what Triple H sees in Fella.


he's a good looking fella eh? :trips3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple H - "I am not a petty man."

The most unintentional hilarious line that will be spoken tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol HHH not petty


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Roman Bryan.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Excitement.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

See some Reigns signs in the crowd :yes


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Trips and Steph are right in this scenario. Fuck Sheamus, but kayfabe-wise, they are right.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm already bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple H needs to say "Dont Cross The Boss!"*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK CASPER


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Monday night football clap clap clap


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Only alittle bit over 100 people in this thread right now. 139 to be exact.
> 
> :lmao


How many usually be on here?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

LLS HHH said he 'Buried' that.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Solid heel heat right there


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least we get to hear the awesome theme of Sheamus!!! It's the best thing about him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

N0 Pop


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DAM that heat on Sheamus :ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus :WOO


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

zzzzzzheamus


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, HHH giving us these old Vince McMahon lines. :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> How many usually be on here?


There used to be several hundred.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That goofy fucking walk.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At least come out suited and booted.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Go away lame us


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> There used to be several hundred.


:lmao


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Where are they? Because it seems like the plan to get Reigns sympathy is working n


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

great, sheamus' got a mic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus doesn't have the side plates yet


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> LOL, HHH giving us these old Vince McMahon lines. :eyeroll


I swear Vince did the "best for business" line like 15 years ago.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

you need a heel champ and you Pick this arsehat?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lobsterhead is here. That means business is about to go down the drain.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Our irish savior is here!

:sheamus


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

what a goof


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lol them boos and smarks thought he be cheered for beating Reigns :ha


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

donne said:


> FUCK CASPER


What? Casper was the fuckin' man.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

From Death Valley said:


> Go away lame us


More like lame-ass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joke


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

1.9 Rating incoming FELLA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus - "It doesn't get better than this."

For fuck's sake it better.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Sheamus doesn't have the side plates yet


They haven't gotten the lobsters branded yet


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

hahaha this is awful lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like how Sheamus' entrance video has religious imagery in it, yet it's almost universally agreed that the WWE's gonna be like living in hell while he's champ.

Poor :sheamus


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm actually on board with the Sheamus with the title run if he gathers actual heat after the last two heel champs got zero heat


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie looks like she's currently calculating how many more stock shares she can cash out before it crashes


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

wheres the you are boring chant


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The only positive from Sheamus is that the crowd won't frazzle him. And he's good at being a dick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They did this cuz no one will boo Roman now against Sheamus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Contrary to reports, Sheamus isn't a Triple H workout buddy

no no

:HHH2


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

There's heat on Sheamus, but nothing for Roman.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

It's a shameful thing, Lobster Head!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Money in the bag?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder how red Sheamus' pubic hair is and how white is penis is. It may be a comical sight!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus with no heat already.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is Sheamus giving us a literal history lesson?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I could get on board with this Sheamus thing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck gave this guy a mic? Im getting history lessons from this mohawked hurling dogfart?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dat laugh... so done


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shut it down, shut the whole damn thing down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Contrary to reports, Sheamus isn't a Triple H workout buddy
> 
> no no
> 
> :HHH2


No they just shoot steroids into each others asses


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF? Some saying shemus has no heat? :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You do Sheamus. You still do.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

"Who looks stupid now?

You Sheamus, you still look stupid...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel ill from eating too many limes...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The crowd didn't even bother to get in unison for the you look stupid chants. No fucks given :maury


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

History lessons with Sheamus to open the show! :mark:


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That forced laugh what the fuck was that?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And here is Reigns.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Sheamus doesn't have custom sideplates.*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank God he didn't ask "are you not entertained?" because some smartass would've said no. 


Awkward moment avoided.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat pop!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is Stephanie even out there?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol so weak


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman 'Al Snow' Reigns is here. That means business is about to go belly up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Looks so good on him! That Theme! That Champion! I am soery damn proud of him!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Promo time!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

im kinda enjoying this...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL. Sheamus going all intellectual on a crowd that has just gotten to C like Caesar in first grade.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

That pop

Lemme guess woman and children?

Smarks lose again 

:ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

How is Little Underdog Roman Reigns gonna overcome these odds?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus the :troll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the hell is Reigns not mad/pissed?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice reaction and some say he be booed tonight :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here comes the 6'6 Royal Rumble-winning underdog


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wonder how red Sheamus' pubic hair is and how white is penis is. It may be a comical sight!!!


:what


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying the awkwardness of this all.

:ti


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Reigns cuts a long promo because he's so good at it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Speaking of "pride", Celtic Pride was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why is Reigns smiling?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No. Put the mic down.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns I'm currently not drunk enough to deal with you


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

all in all... said:


> im kinda enjoying this...


Sheamus is quite enjoyable.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman stop smiing you just got screwed after being champ shorter then bryan. And he is smiling! No wonder no one is liking is Manufactueed ass. And the Roman chants ,they hate shamus that much, oh its beautiful!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Sheamus is laying it on thick. :haha 


but surprisingly the crowd is behind him.



The G.O.A.T said:


> Roman 'Al Snow' Reigns is here. That means business is about to go belly up.


What does everybody want?




HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Nice chant.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Worst against Worstest


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No custom sideplates on Sheamus title. Roman gonna win that title back tonight :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph is unbearable. Seriously.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ROMAN ROMAN ROMAN. 


Yea suck a dick haters hes over



and the yes chants :yes :yes :yes


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell of a crowd for Roman tonight.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Why is Stephanie even out there?


Goddess Stephanie being hot is the only reason to sit through any of this crap.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is he so happy, I know it's Christmas season but good gawd he just got robbed out of the WWE title! Show some emotion damnit :bahgawd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It worked. :vince$


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Audience is buying into the 'Roman is an underdog' storyline.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT ROMAN IS SO OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Oh Nashville, that explains it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shouldn't Reigns be mad? Cena booking 2.0

Steph emasculating Reigns now.

:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman needs to pimp slap dis ho.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Roman is about to get owned by The Emasculator.

Please spear her, Reigns. I'll cheer you forever and a day. Please, do it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph is so annoying


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

All the cheap pop lines roman's been given.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> You guys ready for another random six man tag?


Real talk, it's almost impressive how WWE seems to make 6 man tags suck. 6-8 man tag matches are always a blast in other promotions


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie ought to get shoved right in the face. 


Reigns would win major points if he did that.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Reigns with a yes chant.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> ROMAN ROMAN ROMAN.
> 
> 
> Yea suck a dick haters hes over
> ...


Roman's crowd reactions is literally all you ever talk about :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit it actually worked?.. Is Sheamus like the facemaker or something?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Shut the fuck up Stephanie.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You tell him Goddess Stephanie. Put that Al Snow look alike in his place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks to me like Triple H/Reigns at Mania is the backup plan just in case Dwayne can't work Mania.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Bag gawd it worked. Roman is over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> DD is better than JJ, so if you didnt like DD then you won't like JJ . Go for FO then lol


I'll give it a few eppies... I like the first few of DD but the violence became a turn off for me. But then, I also prefer AoS over Agent Carter so there are my tastes for judgement


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Just hit me that this is the 3rd MITB goon that HHH has used as the face of the wwe in the past 3 years


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I see such a punk bitch in Roman lol, he'd kick my ass for sure, but that's still what I see.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come the fuck on.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh no... crowd is nearly 100% behind Reigns... And they are using the yes chants. Vince won.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*God, I wish this Authority garbage would end.*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

have they forgotten their lines?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

kiss


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman! Roman!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

why does roman reigns look like he has permanent duck face...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Somewhere back stage Vince McMahon just blew a load straight through his underwear and suit pants


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Roman's crowd reactions is literally all you ever talk about :lol


Its what everyone talks about :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

both men have frozen


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Vince has such a boner right now with this Roman love by the crowd.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I'm still attracted to Stephanie because she gives off a vibe that she'd be crazy in the sack. I think there's an excellent chance she's a slut.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm expecting HHH to start barking like a dog like this ...


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Bag gawd it worked. Roman is over.


Nashville is a pretty marky city. He will always get booed or indifference in the cities that host the majority of PPVs.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL Rusev outta nowhere


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank goodness someone finally said something.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YO WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Russev? What?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSEV FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shamus is hated so much, he actuay made Roman a face. Is Roman over? ITs a non smark crowd sure. Shamus is misunderstood genius making him champ. Own up haters! Rusev!!!!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev!!!!!!!!!!!!

About to get buried.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tag match coming. fpalm


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

wtf lol


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

So are they seriously just going to do THE EXACT same story-line they did with Bryan 2 years ago??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince wishes every crowd would cheer Roman.

:ti

Too bad that's not the case.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Rusev? Damn didn't see that coming.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random Rusev Run-in.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

RUSEV MATCHKA!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev and Sheamus :rusevyes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev!!! :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AYO, DEAN!*


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Rusev is fit again. At least one good news.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Prepare for a random tag team main event tonight! :vince4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev/Fella vs Ambrose/Reigns tag match playa.

Or 1 on 1.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you, Rusev!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I see most people avoiding talking about how over Roman is tonight :booklel


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think I'm still attracted to Stephanie because she gives off a vibe that she'd be crazy in the sack. I think there's an excellent chance she's a slut.


She wants banging tonight .... you can tell.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank god I thought Rusev was injured for awhile

Build him up as a monster heel wwe you know you want to


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't tell me Reigns goes over Rusev

:cry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev elevated to main event status? I'm all for that.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is it just me or does rematch clause in WWE not mean what does everywhere else?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit are they making this a legit stable? Get Barrett out here NOW!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rusev and Sheamus team? My body is ready.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

pretty good start to RAW

lets see how they fuck it up


and how long has rusev been wearing shoes?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Sees a "Belive in Roman Reigns" sign
> Belive
> Be*live*










On a side note, welcome back Ru-Ru! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's the lil buddy?

:ambrose4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns with the Cena selling, he just got fucked up and is already back on his feet in a few seconds.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheManof1000post said:


> So are they seriously just going to do THE EXACT same story-line they did with Bryan 2 years ago??


Yep they sure are :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Sheamus gotta be paired with Rusev so he can be more entertaining :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What if Rusev had won MITB


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rusev gonna job to teh samoan shit heap?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hou713 said:


> I see most people avoiding talking about how over Roman is tonight :booklel


1 crowd in how many weeks isn't much to brag about, bro.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So does this mean Barrett gets a push by being affiliated with Sheamus???


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev Jobka,


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Oh, Rusev is back.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah having a rematch tonight might bring in ratings when you're going up against Monday Night Football but what do we know!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Aaaaaaaand its time to go do something else.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rusev is back, and looks like he's going to rightly have a wee bit of a push forward.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That´s what you get for putting so much water in your hair. Rusev confuses you with Ziggler.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rusev reminds me of Beast Man from He-Man.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Yep they sure are :ha


and its working so far :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BIG GUYS! BIG GUYS EVERYWHERE! :vince3 :trips2 Wet Dream for them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok. I'm out. I can't...I just can't anymore. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman to win at TLC by controversy and the title shall be awarded to Vacant.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, Rusev and Reigns should be good at least.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> What if Rusev had won MITB


Lana would have spoiled the cash in on Instagram


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Should I even bother tonight?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> She wants banging tonight .... you can tell.


And I bet Triple H can't satisfy her orally because his nose probably gets in the way!!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Rusev is back this is the best raw EVER


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rusev getting pushed (kinda) is cool.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaand now it's time for Rusev to eat a shovel.

:ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait Sheamus in the corner of Roman Reigns against Rusev & who?


Weird matchup?

Beat down on Roman Reigns making him look weak as fuck. 



Man if Stephanie tried the shit she did tonight some 15 years ago in ring to Stone Cold asking for a rematch. 

Her "Get the hell out of my ring!" scream would have got her to taste the Stone Cold Stunner.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Daniel Bryan looks great since he returned with his new black attire and shaved the beard off. He also looks like he has been working out. Hope Daniel bryan can overcome the odds at TLC!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rusev and Sheamus :rusevyes 

Rusev VS Reigns :mark:


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Undertaker valiantly buried some young stars! I'm glad they recapped this.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SHIV said:


> Roman to win at TLC by controversy and the title shall be awarded to Vacant.


At this point, Vacant is the best possible champion we can get. Pretty sure he can talk way better than Reigns and Sheamus.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 1 crowd in how many weeks isn't much to brag about, bro.


Hey, don't be mean. Reigns marks need every little positive they can get. Just give them this one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SHIV said:


> Roman to win at TLC by controversy and the title shall be awarded to Vacant.


And Vacant shall be a better champ than both.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Embrace the hate Roman..........


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

all in all... said:


> and how long has rusev been wearing shoes?


approximately 6 months


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can hear the popcorn in the stands being more entertaining.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So does this mean Barrett gets a push by being affiliated with Sheamus???


He should do for his dancing alone!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> Holy shit are they making this a legit stable? Get Barrett out here NOW!


That should be Barrett holding that title. Not Lobsterhead.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Thank god I thought Rusev was injured for awhile
> 
> Build him up as a monster heel wwe you know you want to


and lose to Reigns later tonight. Dat monster heel build for all of 2 hours


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rusev fed to Reigns in his big return...nice


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If Taker lost he still would have been over, he's the fucking Undertaker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is about as believable an underdog as Cena is. :eyeroll


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheManof1000post said:


> So are they seriously just going to do THE EXACT same story-line they did with Bryan 2 years ago??


It's pathetic isn't it!
:HA:HA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lana to continue her feud with Summer and go back with Ziggles on screen?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess this is where Luke gets beaten out of the Wyatts.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

For once Raw needs to be unpredictable. Give us a WWEWHC match on Raw. In the attitude era you didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> And I bet Triple H can't satisfy her orally because his nose probably gets in the way!!!


Double penetration.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh look the next feud for the Wyatts the Dudley boys :deanfpalm


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Well at least it isn't a tag team match tonight with Reigns. I must admit he got a really good reaction and Shaemus even had heat. I guess WWE is getting what they want and the fans seem to like it. It just isn't for me.

Edit: Nevermind I didn't realize it was fake noise. Still gives me some hope.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns easily getting over now. Like I said.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rusev's back, and he's already going to job.

Way to go, WWE. unk2*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah, bray wyatt takes revenge on the undertaker by making the dudley job to him.

My head hurts. At least if they go into some kind of feud with the dudleys, their opponents will be gracious enough to put them over.

no offence to anyone.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Rusev is going to get fed to reigns isn't he? -_- 

Triple h, stephanie, sheamus, rusev and Barrett should form this new authority


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Rusev fed to Reigns in his big return...nice


Wouldn't call it a feud....not if he's supposed to lose and build Roman more haha. But who knows .....#WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The old Rusev seems to be back, before they ruined him with that ziggler crap. Hopefully Reigns doesent bury him, and keep him strong. Bring back Lana too. Nice Surpise though. Enjoyable openening segment, I am surprised.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> 1 crowd in how many weeks isn't much to brag about, bro.


It's about the timing, based on last night everyone was expecting him to be booed out the building, were they not? :jericho2

Also I'm not bragging, you've got me confused with a Roman mark


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Undertaker took Bray Wyatt and his Family from the top heel role and buried them into the lower midcard. 

Ugh...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> So are they seriously just going to do THE EXACT same story-line they did with Bryan 2 years ago??


How long before Reigns starts going YES YES YES


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I see the (whatever # this is) rebuild of the Wyatts starts by feeding in the souls of The Dudleys

So does Bray gain the power of the tables if he defeats The Dudleys?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm pretty glad that Roman Reigns is getting pops. He's, definitely, getting over with the fans tonight.

Roman Reigns vs. Rusev will be good.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Welp. Back to square one for Bray after being made a fool of again. Something he has to be used to by now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Rusev's back, and he's already going to job.
> 
> Way to go, WWE. unk2*



Just try to imagine what was his reaction when they greeted him.

"Hey, welcome back, you've been missed, so we got you a match with Reigns !"

"...'


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> He should do for his dancing alone!!


Team New Day's performance last night was the highlight of the PPV. I really hope he does end up getting something, because Barrett looked like he was having an absolute blast last night. Would be a shame for him to just go bak to being off TV forever unk3


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

As much as Sheamus bores me to tears, I like this pairing with Rusev.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm at the show. Roman is over as fuck. They kept chanting his name.


Ow, my fucking ear, the pyro is too loud.*


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Watching my favorite hockey team play - then Monday Night Football.

I just came here to say shame on all of you for giving this product ratings right now. Boooo you!! haha. After last night you should just force yourself to not watch tonight so WWE can see that the fans can and will send a message when they deliver a really shitty product.

I'm not saying don't ever watch again... but Vince was rumored to be worried about ratings earlier -and now is the perfect time to show WWE they need to try and do better.

I'm not watching tonight just b/c I hope others will be like me and send a message to the WWE. I love watching WWE wrestling but right now I'm very disappointed in their product.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Nashville lost credible as a crowd by Yes-ing Reigns. Roman Reigns is not Daniel Bryan. Are people really that dumb that they are buying into this rehash.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's hoping this Sheamus/Rusev is a not one-night thing and is actually a legit stable, and that also Barrett joins up with them either later tonight or over the next few weeks. Sheamus paired with Rusev and Barrett makes him much more bearable as champion because of both of these guys' talent.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is fucking boring already. I don't think I'll go thru the whole 3 hours


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

fifty_ said:


> Rusev is going to get fed to reigns isn't he? -_-
> 
> Triple h, stephanie, sheamus, rusev and Barrett should form this new authority


Barrett for sure, The New Day might as well be part of is too. ITS A NEW AUTHORITY! YES IT IS! AHHHHH NASHVILLE DONT BE SOUR! YOUR NEW AUTHORITY IS HERE! NOW FEEL THE CORPORATE POOOOWWWWEEEERRR!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hou713 said:


> It's about the timing, based on last night everyone was expecting him to be booed out the building, were they not? :jericho2


Not me. Not in the South. Not multiple weeks in the South, I should say. And it's much more than the timing. They need it to be strong and stronger than that every week if you're going to be the top face.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Poorly book segment, Romans issue is more with HHH than Sheamus.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

get the US title on Barrett, and have Owens be like an authority merc with a mouth.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dudleys and Wyatts? HEy I am for it. Weren't marks wanting this months ago? Now your againgst it? LOL. But keep wyatts off tv.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IT's funny how WWE still doesn't get it. 


The oppressor bosses aren't suppose to have the upper hand 24/7 like it does in WWE. 



They never wrote Vince McMahon and his stooges (Gerald Brisco, Pat Patterson, and Sgt. Slaughter) with this much overbearing clout over the antagonist superstar. 


Imagine if Stone Cold got beat down by Dude Love at the Unforgiven PPV and Dude Love wins the belt. 

The next night Vince is congradulating Dude Love and then when Austin comes out Vince McMahon and Dude Love humulates Stone Cold and then Linda McMahon for some reason is also there and she gets to emasculate Stone Cold and Stone Cold does not retaliate. 


If WWF did shit like that, WCW would have likely won the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Reigns easily getting over now. Like I said.


Because of one crowd and one week lol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

No reaction for the Dudleys. Be ashamed of yourselves, Nashville.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SHIV said:


> Roman to win at TLC by controversy and the title shall be awarded to Vacant.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

IT'S THOSE DAMN DUDLEYS KING! :bahgawd


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

it would be interesting if this eventually set up Rusev(face)vs Sheamus for the World title at the Rumble maybe even a rematch at Fast Lane keep it unpredictable(LOL)til Mania as to who the champion will be walking in there


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Oh yeah, The Dudleys are still around.*


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm at the show. Roman is over as fuck. They kept chanting his name.
> 
> 
> Ow, my fucking ear, the pyro is too loud.*


Like last night when he was crying and still getting booed?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Rise said:


> Well at least it isn't a tag team match tonight with Reigns. I must admit he got a really good reaction and Shaemus even had heat. I guess WWE is getting what they want and the fans seem to like it. It just isn't for me.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I didn't realize it was fake noise. Still gives me some hope.


I keep trying to tell these smarks on the internet they complain too much.

Vince has the worlds top wrestling company for a reason.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

As I speak Wyatts come out like nothing happened LOL Oh Wyatts I love you guys, bout wow


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Ow, my fucking ear, the pyro is too loud.*


That shit destroyed my ears at MITB last year LOL. I wasn't expecting it to be as loud as it actually was. And of course I had Kofi's going off 700 times in 5 seconds.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Wyatts have been humbled, y'all.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Will Bray job to more old men? Probably.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Team New Day's performance last night was the highlight of the PPV. I really hope he does end up getting something, because Barrett looked like he was having an absolute blast last night. Would be a shame for him to just go bak to being off TV forever unk3


He did, I bet he's actually a right laugh at party's lol

Look at his happy head


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

having helmsley and steph running the show is stupid in my opinion. it doesn't make sense that they'd keep giving title shots to people they hate. they should be managers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was gonna say the Dudley's was gonna get a tables match at TLC but I guess they're getting an ass whooping tonight! WHELP.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Watch Wyatts lose


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm at the show. Roman is over as fuck. They kept chanting his name.
> 
> 
> Ow, my fucking ear, the pyro is too loud.*


Oh how the South has fallen as a wrestling country. Falling for Daniel Bryan lite storytelling.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that bray promo 

why in gods green earth would we take you serious anymore? you haven't won any big feud ever.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They need another woman in the authority though ... but the womens division is an island in this company


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Thinking Reigns as the "underdog" is as believable and natural as the Bryan's story from two years ago :Jordan This company is so bad it's actually funny :ti


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

shit I thought after last night the Wyatts wouldn't show their faces for a year or so If ever again


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

uhhhh Dudleyz vs. Wyatts should have been a feud already. It doesn't make sense for either side to lose, other than maybe Dudleyz putting them over but ....I have nothing.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Wyatt's continue to have no credibility....So hard to take these fools seriously.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why should I still care about The fucking Wyatts? They're nothing but losers.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YOU AIN'T GETTIN NO TABLES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:jbl *serious voice* "awe-inspiring" in reference to the Wyatts. They're fucking jobbers


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey, it's the guy who keeps talking shit and loses everytime !


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Listen to these morons trying to put over the Wyatts after jobbing them at every turn. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So The Wyatts get their heat back by beating the other two old as fuck tag team.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatts never remember they lost the night before.

Then commentary tries to build them up during their entrance. Fuck off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So I wonder if Luke Harper takes the fall again tonight, if he gets a beat down from the rest of the Wyatt family.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wyatts vs Dudleys are not really a match to give away on a free TV show,


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt winning this match to look strong.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Sasha v Charlotte feud to start tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba should be killing it as Bully Ray right now. WWE are idiots and petty for not wanting to use his TNA gimmick.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

You can see how excited Bray Wyatt is that he's finally gonna win a match tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dudley Jobbbbbbbberz!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No buys for the Wyatts anymore. They're toast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"There is nothing like the Wyatts!" :jbl

Fuckers trying to act like they don't keep jobbing them out to seniors.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are The Wyatt's beating The Dudley's supposed to bring them back from that massive burial? I love it when they do that, Wyatt will get buried and lose his feud and right away they have him squash jobbers and win meaningless matches on Raw to try and make him still appear like a threat. Thats Wyatt's cycle he'll talk a big game, he'll destroy mid carders every week on Raw/SD but in the end he always loses the feud.

And did Michael Pole just say that encounter with the BOD made them more dangerous? what? they got destroyed and looked like jobbers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Q-MAN said:


> Oh how the South has fallen as a wrestling country. Falling for Daniel Bryan lite storytelling.


the south have always gone with the course of following the show like they're supposed to. honestly, i respect them for it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm at the show. Roman is over as fuck. They kept chanting his name.
> 
> 
> Ow, my fucking ear, the pyro is too loud.*


And still on the forum?  .... What are you using, when I use the app, it never shows my signature for some reason when I post, yet yours is still there


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why not have Reigns refuse to leave the ring until he gets his rematch tonight...have him trash the authority, ("it's a bitch Roman", "the only bitches I see are up there wearing suits" some other quasi-lame bitch quote, etc.) get them pissed off to where they give him the match, and THEN have Rusev come out to get Sheamus DQ'ed in the main event. Would have been unpredictable, at least.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Zzz


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The background story of this match is intriguing. I'm glad the booking team tries so hard to keep the fans interested!!! Great effort guys!!!


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Bray Wyatt looks gassed and from what? jesus


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm starting to get pissed at how stupid WWE treats it's fans. We're all just meant to forget what happened less than 24 hours ago. I had so much for hope the Wyatt family. I can think of lots of great stories. Creative can't seem to come up with even one.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It is such a shame how much credibility the Wyatt Family lacks at this point. Really... what a fucking shame.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

What do you guys think happens first

1: a title change during a commercial
2: surprise return during a commercial
3: heel/face turn during a commercial


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dem 3 minutes between commercial breaks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatts remind me of the song No Doubt. "I go down, but I get up again, but your never gonna keep me down". Yeah Wyatt maybe you shoud just stay down.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Here's some Spaghetti Hoops ... in case anyone wants to watch something different.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So are The Wyatt's beating The Dudley's supposed to bring them back from that massive burial? I love it when they do that, Wyatt will get buried and lose his feud and right away they have him squash jobbers and win meaningless matches on Raw to try and make him still appear like a threat.
> 
> And did Michael Pole just say that encounter with the BOD made them more dangerous? what? they got destroyed and looked like jobbers.


typical WWE booking


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wyatts never remember they lost the night before.
> 
> Then commentary tries to build them up during their entrance. Fuck off.


Must be some quality smoke in that magic bong Bray brings to the ring with him :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Bubba should be killing it as Bully Ray right now. WWE are idiots and petty for not wanting to use his TNA gimmick.


Bully as champ vs Roman would be 100 times better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd be on a Dudleys/Wyatts TLC match.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> It is such a shame how much credibility the Wyatt Family lacks at this point. Really... what a fucking shame.


Better put over those young up and comers Taker and Kane. That surely will benefit the company for the next ten years.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, it's the Wyatt Family being built back up yet again after looking like total mooks against established stars that didn't need the win.

brb Yoshi's Woolly World


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Wait until Bray puts Sting and Baron Corbin over.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> that bray promo
> 
> why in gods green earth would we take you serious anymore? you haven't won any big feud ever.


For the most part I agree, but didn't he defeat Daniel Bryan clean at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Q-MAN said:


> Nashville lost credible as a crowd by Yes-ing Reigns. Roman Reigns is not Daniel Bryan. Are people really that dumb that they are buying into this rehash.


Roman isn't over, the YES chant is over. :bryanlol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So what now for The Wyatt's? The BOD feud continues?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Why not have Reigns refuse to leave the ring until he gets his rematch tonight...have him trash the authority, ("it's a bitch Roman", "the only bitches I see are up there wearing suits" some other quasi-lame bitch quote, etc.) get them pissed off to where they give him the match, and THEN have Rusev come out to get Sheamus DQ'ed in the main event. Would have been unpredictable, at least.


Because WWE is so PG and PC that Stephanie would probably try to have Reigns fired. 


I really don't like the power angles they are doing now. They have it completely unbalanced.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I'd be on a Dudleys/Wyatts TLC match.


I'm rather a Dudley/Usos/new day triple threat tlc

You can substitute the Lucha dragons for the Usos if you wanted


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Here's some Spaghetti Hoops ... in case anyone wants to watch something different.


*That looks kinda interesting....more interesting than RAW, at least.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

For the love of God Bray, just lose some weight and get some plastic surgery so Vince will treat you like the star you are.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only feud Wyatt has won????????

Against this jobber:

:ambrose4


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Has Bray lost weight?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Reigns reaction has a lot to do with being in Nashville. This crowd is respectful. Nahville is one of the classiest cities Id expect them to try to react properly and not try to ruin a show


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Ok the only difference between reigns and Bryan's storyline is that they actually wanted Reigns to be the face of the company and he refused to join them. With Bryan they didn't think he was face of the company material. They're not about to cal Reigns a B+ player, but everything in between is definitely the same shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Only feud Wyatt has won????????
> 
> Against this jobber:


No there was that feud vs Y2Jobber to :jericho2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Wyatt winning this match to look strong.


Amazing work by Michael Cole, trying to sell us on "It appears that loss to The Brothers of Destruction last night has only made The Wyatts stronger, but sadly that's not enough. That's just cheap.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah we are thinking about that position, and not a lot of us like it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

you wanna make the wyatt's threats again?

give them the tag titles, not just a throwaway against the duidleys.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Only feud Wyatt has won????????
> 
> Against this jobber:
> 
> :ambrose4



Yep, really says a lot about how much they value Ambrose. It's like every single geek has fucked Wyatt in the ass (especially those who didn't need a win at all, of course) but him. They'd sooner make Bray job to Zack Ryder than to Dean.

Taker really has to be called out on this shit though. He's got creative leverage, he could force them to make him put the Wyatts over, yet he's sitting on his ass being content with the walking nostalgia tribute he's become racking irrelevant wins.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why the fuck are the dudley boys on tv? just make them agents already, or fire them.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I disagree with the thought that the Wyatts had to win last night. Historically, guys can be elevated by losing to established stars if the match is a fucking classic. Based on the effort and amount of time given last night, there was no way that was happening. Therefore, WWE is fucking retarded.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Only feud Wyatt has won????????
> 
> Against this jobber:
> 
> :ambrose4


Kane, Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho and Ryback too


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> the south have always gone with the course of following the show like they're supposed to. honestly, i respect them for it.


No that's why the South is the worst place to have a show because they just go with flow.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Rusev's back, and he's already going to job.
> 
> Way to go, WWE. unk2*


Gonna be a bullshit finish. My money's on Sheamus coming down and Rusev getting the distraction pin, or Roman getting a win by dq from outside interference followed by one of those 20-minute beatdowns.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

rowan and strowman seem out of place like window dressing or something get rid of them


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ROCK BOTTOM!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Harper wins Harper wins


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The Wyatts won? Is this real life?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And just like that The Dudleys lose.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

DAMNNNNNN THAT DISCUS CLOTHELINE DEAR GOD


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ROCK BOTTOM, ROCK BOTTOM :bahgawd


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thank God the Wyatts won, they needed it! At least someone knows how to put talent over..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Inb4 USO save


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Dudleys since they've come to WWE.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know i really hate seeing Bubba in that old Dudley gear, TNA did such a great job of establishing him as a top heel with his own look, and Bubba did great in the role. Yet wwe only sees him as Devon's partner.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dudley's jobbing to these losers make me sad...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares anymore!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dudley/Wyatt feud.:jay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> And still on the forum?  .... What are you using, when I use the app, it never shows my signature for some reason when I post, yet yours is still there


*Google Chrome on my LGG4. I don't need an app.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm at the show. Roman is over as fuck. They kept chanting his name.
> 
> 
> Ow, my fucking ear, the pyro is too loud.*


woot woot!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Why the F*** don't they make Bubba Ray into Bully Ray , he would be one of the most over heels and best mic skills on the roster.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Q-MAN said:


> No that's why the South is the worst place to have a show because they just go with flow.


is that really any worse than being obnoxious smarks like the east coast, and some other parts? fact of the matter is reigns did his job well last night playing the sympathy card. if they want to cheer him, all the power to them.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Strowman finisher looks like shit someone teach that man how to do a chokeslam instead.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> ROCK BOTTOM, ROCK BOTTOM


Loooooool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brau better change those pants looks like he pissed himself.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Bray


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> The Wyatts won? Is this real life?


I know right? And one of these days, Bray might actually win a *gasp* title!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *That looks kinda interesting....more interesting than RAW, at least.*


Yeah, it makes me want some haha

Tonight, Rusev has reminded me of Beast Man from He-Man and Braun Strowman has reminded me of Spudgun from Bottom.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercialMania Runnin' Wild Brothers :hogan


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh shit. Wyatt's are gonna take on the Dudleyz 'powers' and become obsessed with tables.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dudleyz/Brothers of Destruction vs. Wyatt Family at TLC in a TLC match? Fuck it! WE'LL DO IT LIVE!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Strowman looks like he has touchdown, a touch of down's syndrome....lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Dudleys are going to be released right after TLC ends, I call it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Dudley's really need to turn heel...


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Honestly don't care about Wyatt anymore.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Oh look, they're trying to make The Wyatts look strong. unk2

Do you know what would've make The Wyatts look good. IF THEY WENT OVER KANE & TAKER, YOU DUMBASSES!*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Here's some Spaghetti Hoops ... in case anyone wants to watch something different.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Dudley/Wyatt feud.:jay


Nobody wins this. Wyatts come out on top, who cares. Wyatts lose, they look like geeks again. Filler time.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

mightymike1986 said:


> Dudleyz/Brothers of Destruction vs. Wyatt Family at TLC in a TLC match? Fuck it! WE'LL DO IT LIVE!


They need the Hardyz too


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

oh whats new the wyatt family can beat up mid carders but lose to the real stars


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Google Chrome on my LGG4. I don't need an app.*


Ah ok cool, I was wondering that cause I use the app sometimes on the iPhone but it's quite hard to navigate at times is that app and when you post it doesn't show your signature, let alone half of the forum features you can't see, then you have spell check that makes you say things you didn't want to say lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay that's what really pisses me off. They could have used last night to really put over Strowman especially. Can you imagine what everyone would be talking about today if Strowman had done that to the undertaker, just picked him up like a wean and put him to sleep?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sometimes I wish Bubba Ray still had that stuttering thing...at least then he wouldn't talk as much during his matches...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Strowman finisher looks like shit someone teach that man how to do a chokeslam instead.


Nah he a good ol big boy. No need to be creative,Just let em slowly choke em into submission. Much more visceral and less botch.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> is that really any worse than being obnoxious smarks like the east coast, and some other parts?



Yeah well I don't know, sounds like such a complicated question ! What is better, people thinking on their own or people going with the flow and their unplugged brains ?... URRRRRRHHRHR CAN'T COMPUTE


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

So thats it? "BoD may have survived, but now I face the Dudley Boys and still have to cheat to win!" Oh those harvested powers, foow da buzzahds!!!! 

I'm out.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I went away at the adverts to make a sandwich and catch the end. I've came back and there's more adverts. Mental.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bray Wyatt: "Okay you guys, I'm harvesting the Dudley's souls! It's totally going to work this time just you watch!"


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I love bray.....But hes a glorified jobber smhhhh.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Was kinda hoping Spike come out with a chair or some shit but he wouldn't be able to fight them off himself anyway lol. Also Hardyz woulda been nice. 

Wyatts need to start their takeover with winning titles for once, no direction or losing random feuds always.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


>


What's up? lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Duno about you but pretty amped for Wyatts v Dudleys TLC match. What happened? The IWC was all for this 2 months ago, now not so much? Well at least the Wyatts got some cred back, after being squashed yesterday.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> is that really any worse than being obnoxious smarks like the east coast, and some other parts? fact of the matter is reigns did his job well last night playing the sympathy card. if they want to cheer him, all the power to them.


But it's horribly forced and contrived. Reigns has been giving so much that you should not feel sympathy for the guy. And yes winning a Royal Rumble and main evented a WM against Lesnar is a lot on top of having no clean losses and getting a rehash of a storyline that does not fit his look.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because of one crowd and one week lol


Implying this trend won't continue. :mj

People made the same claims that he somehow WASN'T over whatsoever based on last night, so I can make the opposite claim tonight.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Bray Wyatt: "Okay you guys, I'm harvesting the Dudley's souls! It's totally going to work this time just you watch!"


"I...summon...the TABLES!"


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, it makes me want some haha
> 
> Tonight, Rusev has reminded me of Beast Man from He-Man and Braun Strowman has reminded me of Spudgun from Bottom.


*Holy shit, Braun does look Spudgun. :lol*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look! The Wyatts are still a threat! Look how they just dominated the Dudley Boys! See guys BOD beating them meant nothing, cause they beat The Dudley Boys tonight!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I hate that soundtrack from the video game


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*

:mj4


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nah he a good ol big boy. No need to be creative,Just let em slowly choke em into submission. Much more visceral and less botch.


Strowman clearly has 0 wrestling skills. Dude is comparable to Khali with less knee problems. Will never be athletic as Show or Taker in their prime.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Holy shit, Braun does look Spudgun. :lol*


I thought that a few weeks ago but just didn't say anything hahaha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I got a WWE update saying Sasha is next:yay*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Garbage graphics. N64 No Mercy had better.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you know The Undertaker has been around for 25 years?

25 years.

Not just one year but 25 long years!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> You know i really hate seeing Bubba in that old Dudley gear, TNA did such a great job of establishing him as a top heel with his own look, and Bubba did great in the role. Yet wwe only sees him as Devon's partner.



To be fair they actually only see Devon as Bubbas partner. But I get your point.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Twenty five years of Undertaker video packages.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ha. They are pretty good on the Xbox One. You have to play the actual game.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

How many times do they need to show this video?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*
> 
> :mj4


Holla


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Apparently, someone sent out this tweet:

Dillon Spears @ jdillonspears 6m6 minutes ago @ TheWadekeller Roman got what a star pop here in the building. But so did R truth during Superstars. So I don't know what that means.*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I got a WWE alert saying Sasha is next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O im watching .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another boring Taker hype video.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*
> 
> :mj4


*I know, right?*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*
> 
> :mj4


At Survivor Series no less.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Implying this trend won't continue. :mj
> 
> People made the same claims that he somehow WASN'T over whatsoever based on last night, so I can make the opposite claim tonight.


Reigns gets shit on in more cities than he gets cheered.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

metabolic666 said:


> Strowman clearly has 0 wrestling skills. Dude is comparable to Khali with less knee problems. Will never be athletic as Show or Taker in their prime.


Totally forgot that Prime Show could do kip ups...Using the rope but still amazing.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Do they have to replay this shit again? How much do they have to remind us that Taker been there for 25 years


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Apparently, someone sent out this tweet:
> 
> Dillon Spears @jdillonspears 6m6 minutes ago @TheWadekeller Roman got what a star pop here in the building. But so did R truth during Superstars. So I don't know what that means.*


Clearly R-Truth should be in the title picture.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sasha's theme?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:mark: Sasha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel like I haven't seen Sasha in years.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince sucking every last dime out of Taker before he is done for good :vince$


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sasha is here and is using her own music! It's a fucking miracle!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

IS Sasha ever gonna wrestle? By the way This Raw > SS


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Google Chrome on my LGG4. I don't need an app.*


Where are you? Sasha's on ... thought of you being there straight away


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*
> 
> :mj4


*Seeing as how it did fuck all for all involved, and made the entire Wyatt Family look like geeks, yes.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*
> 
> :mj4


I couldn't care less about how long this geezer has been wrestling. Just get the fuck out of my screen if you're only here to beat over and over young prospects and bury the whole roster with Lesnar.

And people keep asking why the E can't create more stars...


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Save us, BO$$!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WAIT STOP EVERYTHING!


Sasha is here...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could they possibly suck Takers dick anymore in that promo?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Sasha vs Becky , on RAW!!!!!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

And another fucking commercial even Takers vignettes take forever


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dead silence.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like Nashville of all places would be a good city for Sasha and the team.:lol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

They actually used Sasha's theme for once! I was busy looking at Naomi's bottom, though.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Who writes this shit honestly, thats the best you can do with the wyatt's? why not have them go backstage and demolish everybody who crosses them instead, be creative, show they are frustrated that they lost to the BOD.

THINK OF SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR FUCK SAKES


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha vs Becky :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sasha vs Becky is always a classic even a 5 min classic if thats all WWE give em... Please go 13-15 at least!!*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns gets shit on in more cities than he gets cheered.


You get so upset lol


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes Sasha vs Becky!


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

from Undertaker vid for the umpteenth time to the Divas to another 3 mins commercials...ok then this will be one very long 3 hours...someone wake me up in 15


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The hell...RAW comes back from commercial to take another commercial. fpalm.

Way to keep them viewers hooked Vince.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Apparently, someone sent out this tweet:
> 
> Dillon Spears @ jdillonspears 6m6 minutes ago @ TheWadekeller Roman got what a star pop here in the building. But so did R truth during Superstars. So I don't know what that means.*


Nashville loves duckfaced Samoans and black crackheads.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Another boring Taker hype video.


And STILL the most over last night, a quarter of a century later.......


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha got a nice pop for a diva


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Headliner said:


> People really mad that Taker didn't lose on* the 25 anniversary celebration of The Undertaker?*
> 
> :mj4


Well, I'm not mad, but Bray beating the Undertaker in his anniversary would it be a great record to his character. It was 25 years, yeah, but, did Taker wins anything defeating Bray? Nobody will remember it, specially since Taker is not even here tonight, and in the other side, Bray could solidy very good his persona if he was the one standing tall .

Or I'm just crazy. I don't know. :takerlel


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is it weird that Mark Henry, Kane, and The Big Show are still around from very-much that era? Or does HBK mean that Taker is just the last major top star?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Totally forgot that Prime Show could do kip ups...Using the rope but still amazing.


Saw him deliver a drop kick in dubya-cee-dubya. Kinda scary and surreal seeing that much mass airborne.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Naomi must have had The Barbarian style her hair.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You get so upset lol


How was that me getting upset LOL

Just stating facts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> And STILL the most over last night, a quarter of a century later.......


That's what happens when they book the current guys like geeks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Do people not know sashes theme? I expected more of a reaction than silence. Maybe if the company would play her theme more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is Bray unburied now? Did he save face as the new face of fear?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have to assume they're puting taker in the HOF this year with all the matches vs brock and the 25 years thing.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Monday night commercials!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they still showing the 25 years hype video? its over it was on Sunday. They gonna continue to show that video for the next month or something?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> How was that me getting upset LOL
> 
> Just stating facts.


If it's facts than prove it, with actual you know, facts


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These constant commercials are killing...Literally back to back.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

A wild Sasha Banks appears.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sleepngbear said:


> Saw him deliver a drop kick in dubya-cee-dubya. Kinda scary and surreal seeing that much mass airborne.


Show apparently was a fantastic bball player and was told told tone down his athleticism when he got to WCW and move slow an giant-esc.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Solf said:


> I couldn't care less about how long this geezer has been wrestling. Just get the fuck out of my screen if you're only here to beat over and over young prospects and bury the whole roster with Lesnar.
> 
> And people keep asking why the E can't create more stars...


Respect the Undertaker, if it wasn't for him a lot of us wouldn't be watching wrestling today. 


You just mad that you over fantasized your guy as being someone he's not. He'll have to pay his dues like every one else.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha Sasha Sasha Sasha Sasha Sasha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Sasha got a nice pop for a diva


Lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Is it weird that Mark Henry, Kane, and The Big Show are still around from very-much that era? Or does HBK mean that Taker is just the last major top star?


taker predates Big Show, Kane, and Henry by like 10 years.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best start this match quick so they can go to another commercial :vince$


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Solf said:


> Yeah well I don't know, sounds like such a complicated question ! What is better, people thinking on their own or people going with the flow and their unplugged brains ?... URRRRRRHHRHR CAN'T COMPUTE


hey, i'm not saying people aren't allowed to boo reigns. go against the grain if u want, but there's also nothing wrong with not being some kind of crusader who is set on changing the direction of the fuckin company. at the end of the day, reigns isn't all that bad. i mean, look at the roster, it's shit. it's not like they got randy savage, bret hart, shawn michaels, stone cold, rock all in their primes and they're still pushing reigns. no, instead they got del rio, the dudley boys, and sheamus.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lynch The Divas Ambrose

Job her ass out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course Becky gets the jobber entrance, they seriously didn't have time in a 3 hour show to show her walking down the ramp?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Please just let this go 15+ min.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought Becky was taking time off? I'm not complaining her being here of course.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

this city is acting weird as fuck


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Loose Reality said:


> Naomi must have had The Barbarian style her hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Because cornrows are so odd aren't they?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Monday night commercials!


Really. More than the NFL and fucking NASCRAP.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That's what happens when they book the current guys like geeks.



Sssh, you're mistaken, the current guys suck, they're nothing compared to the legends of the past. Let's all invoke this mantra in order to bring a new, glorious dawn to WWE :

LARGER THAN LIFE FUCK PUSSIFIED CUNT ATTITUDE ERA LARGER THAN LIFE ASS MIDGETS DICK


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This match has more heat than the Divas match at the PPV last night.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

What were tey chanting?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky vs Sasha...the Divas Title match that should have been.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Team PCB could finally be dead :yes*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh Sasha is having a match that is a shock.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What happened to Becky's intro??


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SHIV said:


> So is Bray unburied now? Did he save face as the new face of fear?


If they feud with The Dudleys over assorted furniture, he'll be The New Face Of IKEA.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So much for Becky taking time off. Nice rumor. Also, sadly, Becky is the female Ambrose.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky looking good as always :book


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is there a 'DIVAS REVOLUTION' yet fucktard :cole keeps calling them sassy and shit? Doesn't say 'Roman is so sassy!'.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns :yes


Roman Reigns :yes


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought Becky was having some time off ,maybe those backstage reports aren`t always true :genius


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha has no fans aye ? Crowd is super into this match


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Crowd's dead. Shame.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they still showing the 25 years hype video? its over it was on Sunday. They gonna continue to show that video for the next month or something?


Since Undertaker isn't even here tonight, at least is a way to make look his win yesterday not so useless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Seeing as how it did fuck all for all involved, and made the entire Wyatt Family look like geeks, yes.*


The Wyatts were geeks before they feuded with Taker/Kane. 



Solf said:


> I couldn't care less about how long this geezer has been wrestling. Just get the fuck out of my screen if you're only here to beat over and over young prospects and bury the whole roster with Lesnar.
> 
> And people keep asking why the E can't create more stars...


Losing to them has nothing to do with why they can't create new stars. 


Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Well, I'm not mad, but Bray beating the Undertaker in his anniversary would it be a great record to his character. It was 25 years, yeah, but, did Taker wins anything defeating Bray? Nobody will remember it, specially since Taker is not even here tonight, and in the other side, Bray could solidy very good his persona if he was the one standing tall .
> 
> Or I'm just crazy. I don't know. :takerlel


It was a celebration of Taker. I didn't mind it one bit. People taking it way too serious.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Shout out to the dude with the Paige sign


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

What was that double punch Becky Lynch just did lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Becky gonna tear at Naomi's thug weave.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol dat heel win.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

becky tapped out sasha...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another pointless match. Awesome!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im not seeing the hype in Sasha. BEcky just carried her ass in that match.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Why oh why is Becky a jobber?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I appreciate the fact that Sasha can actually wrestle...but Jesus, this forum acted like The Rock was returning when she made her entrance.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Sosha Banks''!? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha gonna be heel against Ric Flair's son? Yeah right.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Sasha has no fans aye ? Crowd is super into this match





Mastodonic said:


> Crowd's dead. Shame.


Yep. Back to back posts.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> i mean, look at the roster, it's shit.


The roster is shit because the writers allowed it to become shit. The booking of pretty much everyone has been abysmal, and some of the best wrestlers the company still has are injured.

I'm not going to argue that Sheamus and Del Rio aren't charisma vacuums. But there's plenty talent on this roster, it's just that nothing is being made at all to exploit it.

Each and single wrestler exist for only two purpose : Either to feed the favor of the month next face of the company (because there's got to be ONE TOP GUY over anyone else apparently) or to feed washed up old timers because Vince is glued in the past, as his handling of the company is showing every single fucking day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Team Ratchet with another win via Becky distracting herself.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did a leprechaun just fight a troll?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Sasha has no fans aye ? Crowd is super into this match


Crowd seems pretty dead to be honest.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course Becky gets the jobber entrance, they seriously didn't have time in a 3 hour show to show her walking down the ramp?


At least now we can play a game of "what was more important?"

Person who finds the most irrelevant 2 minutes of Raw that could have been her entrance wins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastodonic said:


> Why oh why is Becky a jobber?


Making puns and taking pins...the Lasskicker!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's been 50 minutes and feels like four hours.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> The Wyatts were geeks before they feuded with Taker/Kane.
> 
> 
> Losing to them has nothing to do with why they can't create new stars.
> ...


*And making them look like bigger geeks is fine? :mj*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> taker predates Big Show, Kane, and Henry by like 10 years.


Yup remember when he was the Master of Pain in USWA and his gimmick was that he just got of prison for a murder charge....lol


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Aw I wanted Becky to win but Sasha's cool too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For one Raw could you not have a divas match end without the typical rollup pin


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paige rn :ann1


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael cole is such a turd


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Paige's face looks weird


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sexy ass goth girl.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DO NOT INTERRUPT!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige the only hot one so far on this show. Renee next plz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky booked to be superior to Sasha! Only lost due to interference :yes


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

First bullshit finish.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige is a terrible possum playing heel.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Paige please fuck off the diva's division.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Hyacinth Bucket said:


> If they feud with The Dudleys over assorted furniture, he'll be The New Face Of IKEA.


"Home Depot saying they got some low prices, they've been lyin' to you man"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheaters, Cheaters Everywhere aige


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait...Charlotte is...


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I wanted to see Becky's butt line :fuckthis


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Paige should stop caking on that makeup


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is beyond atrocious like end stage WCW atrocious


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Sasha won via a roll-up. :eyeroll*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Under the ropes? Come the fuck on. ut


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This Paige thing is going to continue?

Faaaaaaark.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Poor Sasha and Becky. Why a fight between them is follow with a Paige promo?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte is just like her dad..................


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Should've known Paige was going to use that excuse to get a rematch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course Charlotte cheated. The Mob fixes horse racing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Paige is getting so much better on the mic all the time, her confidence is fantastic now and she's progressed loads.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And with the New day, this shit turns to gold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god New Day about to fuck around in get lynched in Nashville:lmao


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't understand why they insist on booking her matches with all the outside interference, Sasha is perfectly capable of drawing heel heat on her own without it. Just glad she won.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao New Day


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day 1 Year Anniversary :dance


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

:dance country jamboree!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is gonna be gold.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought this shit was over...We gonna continue this??? REALLY?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I don't know what to expect, but I'm going to like it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Country Music Jamboree? withe the New Day? Sign me up!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay the new day gets better every week

A country music jamboree 

:ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day Open Challenge!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well colour me entertained at this prospect lmfao.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

We need more PAIGE and Sasha for the title the rest can fuck off for awhile especially Charlotte


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

finalnight said:


> This is beyond atrocious like end stage WCW atrocious


WWE has been that since 09


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell? A country music jamboree?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The coonery is next on RAW!! Yeehaw :jbl


New Day SMDH


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

oh boy


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Lmao A New Day country jamboree? I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh man, someone tell JBL's retarded ass to shut the fuck up.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*I guess the news of the rock coming back tonight for a quest appearance is true. 
*
Especially with the new day doing the singing thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That New Day thing is either going to be great or terrible.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

James Storm surprise appearance


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THE NEW DAYS FIRST ANNIVERSARY, BAH GAWD A YEAR FLEW, GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY THAT WAS QUICK! QUICKER THAN A HICCUP :bahgawd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Switching gears :cole


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Love New Day but this has been done before!*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO @ NEW DAY....


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I just wanna see that Niki Bella vs Sasha Banks match on PPV time.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you'd told me a year ago I'd be excited to see New Day were having an anniversary country jamboree, I'd ask who's your dealer and where can we find him?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I have no idea what Paige said in that promo. Dem titties.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Spoiler alert. The Usos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *And making them look like bigger geeks is fine? :mj*


Yes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige saving raw!!!! PAige is the #1 Diva, not SAsha and Becky they are frauds. Way to get that heat back babe!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Watch Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch return tonight :lmao


Dude....


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I hate that little bastard that plays Peter Pan in that Geico commercial.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh man, someone tell JBL's retarded ass to shut the fuck up.


Yeah he seems to be talking more than usual tonight...what gives?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Why does paige got on soooo much makeup? Are they trying make her look dumb lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice little divas match that the crowd was moderately into and that commentary was taking seriously.

Followed by probably the best promo I've seen Paige do thus far.

Y'all keep hating on this divas revolution, fact is we're much better off than we were months ago.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, I can't believe that is actually a full year of New Day. To me, is just like yesterday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Okay the new day gets better every week
> 
> A country music jamboree
> 
> :ha


BEST THING GOING! :grin2:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Oh Paige please fuck the diva's division.


And film it


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rusev is back :rusevyes 

Please don't have him job to Reigns on his return :mj2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Eh, you guys getting New Day on your TV and me here, getting adverts .... cheers!! lol


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Year ago New Day was nothing else but a big pile of shit and today they are the hottest act in WWE ,strange


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Paige's boobs since this heel turn have just been...fantastic stuff. Anyone agree?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Watch Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch return tonight :lmao


Unless Cade gets resurrected by the Undertaker...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Watch Lance Cade return tonight :lmao


not cool to joke about someone who's dead


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Watch Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch return tonight :lmao



That would be a coup.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I thought the Sasha/Becky match was good for what it was. It helps that Sasha is about as over as a diva can be.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Erik. said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA! Oh shit!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

CurbStomp93 said:


> Rusev is back :rusevyes
> 
> Please don't have him job to Reigns on his return :mj2


I don't want to dissapoint you, my friend, but... :rusev


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Forgot WWE about to go into the shitty holiday RAWs. 

We are about to feel the wrath.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Town Botch?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Paige is so fucking disgusting.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

oh god LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't you DARE BE SOUR :dance


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> Year ago New Day was nothing else but a big pile of shit and today they are the hottest act in WWE ,strange


Having semi control of your gimmick is an amazing thing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, pin drop for new day


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

They have unicorns.

THEY HAVE UNICORNS!

ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE COSMOS!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

killacamt said:


> not cool to joke about someone who's dead


Oh shit I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They're riding unicorns to the ring. Unicorns.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I love black people on acid


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Putting black people back 100 years. BUT THAT PUSH THO! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kofi's hair :dahell


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Now it's time for the entertainment.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a New Day!

It's a new generation!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*NEW DAY!! :yes:*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big E looks like a gay stripper cowboy.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

New day are too much. I can turn off RAW right now and be happy. :ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bruce Blitz is gonna have a heart attack ranting on this.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit......LMAO


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kofi looks like a plonker lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Wait...Charlotte is...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day riding in on Unicorns









Kofi's Hair :Oooh


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that was a good line, i'll give him that. somewhere there is a horse glad he's not a cowboy lol. 
but seriously these guys get more ridiculous and consequently better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Erik. said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a tribute to Chavo and Pepe. :sodone


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

As much as I like the New Day, I have to ask at what point do they jump the shark so to speak.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

JBL is making this un-fun.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The coonery must stop. 

This is getting out of hand and it's not entertaining. 


"You look stupid" --- Exactly fan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kofi's fucking hair :sodone*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


>


How disturbingly accurate :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kofi has a dildo on his head. :heston


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"You are stupid!" :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Paige is so fucking disgusting.


No your views are generally mysoginistic and disgusting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Kofi's Hair :Oooh


Fourth member of the New Day :lol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

How are these people heels? Country music is drivel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Country Music does Suck :rusevyes


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Metal rules!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If New Day makes it out of that city alive I'll be surprised. :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm waiting on WWE to tell us that three black guys were found raped and lynched after the show is over.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

New day isn't good anymore, this segment is horrible I fucking hate them.

This jamboree IS SHIT FFS


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuck yeaaaah hahaha make those white people mad


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> The coonery must stop.


Define "coonery"...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*New Day's right. Country music sucks. *


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

ahahahaha this is too fucking funny and too much to watch yet can't keep my eyes off them fools


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

K I usually like new day but this is more annoying than funny


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Florida Georgia line to take the titles from the new day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

These guys are fucking riot :ha


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

She thinks my tractor's sexy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kofi just sounded like one of my bosses. I don't know who that's scarier for.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Kofi's impersonation is on point.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This isnt a fucking Jamboree WTF is this this is shit this is all over the place


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New Day = The best part of Raw every week.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy shit...I'd buy a New Day country album.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Shucking and Jiving.....101


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Big E's hat :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mamas don't let your babies grow up to be Booty :Oooh


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*:sodone :sodone :sodone*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'm waiting on WWE to tell us that three black guys were found raped and lynched after the show is over.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW DID HE JUST SAY THAT. FIRST TIME I HAVE HEARD THAT KINDA SHIT ON RAW


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

That was a shoot, brother!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Kofi prefers reggae.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

What do people find entertaining about this crap?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why did Kofi just break Kayfabe for no reason?


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

"It's not my character, country sucks" lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

4TH WALL BROKEN §§


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Kofi has a dildo on his head. :heston


Reminds me of this.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

"This is not my character"

fpalm Seriously?

This is absolutely awful and not funny.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Kofi breaking kayfabe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

West Texas ******** to do a run in.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd isnt as offended as the writers thought they would be


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Just started watching and I must say the opening segment was FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!! 

Good shit WWE fuck the haters 

and RUSEV is back baby!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, but this is horrible


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I love New Day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We need a segment with Taker and New Day...book it Vince!

He already tombstoned a turkey...have him dance with the New Day.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So the Mexican's are gonna defend country music? NOPE, they just want a title shot! :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Vince McMahon must be raging backstage at Kofi's shoot :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Shut it Kalisto, you're embarassing yourself. Just be a nice luchadore and flip around gracefully.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kalisto should be the next Rey Mysterio


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Jesus, these new day clowns are there to make the WWE writers look good. :lol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Stick to wrestling, Kalisto. Put the mic down.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Proves you don't need Cena to make poop jokes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Abisial said:


> Why did Kofi just break Kayfabe for no reason?


He had a very legitimate reason to break character, Country Music SUCKS!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is so terrible


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fifty_ said:


> "It's not my character, country sucks" lmao


WWE just fucking busting open everything right now.

"my character"

Fucking end this company please!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SIN CARA... IT SPEAKS


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Lucha Dragons are answering this challenge. :eyeroll*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Crewz said:


> What do people find entertaining about this crap?


Because New Day had a short run of being funny and rather entertaining.

But Now the dick sucking can stop, because New Day have been absolutely terrible and this segment is awful.

Kofi breaking kayfabe for no reason, and unfunny ad-lib crap, theyre not even speaking into the mic properly, it's very bad television.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Should have been slater gator


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Kofi has a dildo on his head. :heston


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Vince McMahon must be raging backstage at Kofi's shoot :lmao


That was a shoot?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Uso's are DOGSHIT in every aspect.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

FUCK OFF USOS


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Clowns


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Soooo...the guys to come out and stop the New Day from shitting on Nasvhille and country music are two masked luchadors?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"You didn't have to translate. We speak spanish!"

Fuckin hilarious from Kofi.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

BUGGER OFF, USOS! BUGGER OFF!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

New Day went full Brony.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Get the Usos off my screen


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Vince McMahon must be raging backstage at Kofi's shoot :lmao


That's exactly what I was thinking. Was pretty surprised he said that lol....breaking character for a stupid comment.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

that was funny shit than they go blow with kalisto usos oh fuck my wrestling life smfh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring ass Usos now to go over New Day.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Kalisto should be the next Rey Mysterio


He'll never be close to Rey


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Oh piss off Uso's, no titles please.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''What's up Nashville!??''

''yeeehhhh...''

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What in the hell did I just watch?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

It's funny how Kalisto even somewhat sounds like Mysterio.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I hate the Usos so much it's aching.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sin Cara's voice is so muffled it's ridiculous.

But funnily enough he still has more personality than Reigns.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did they let Sin Cara have mic time? Awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Abisial said:


> Why did Kofi just break Kayfabe for no reason?


ditch effort to get boo'd?

crowd was barely reacting


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day looking like some gotdamn fruitcakes. 

Strip them of the belt now. :Out


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day is all that is right in the universe. 
I'd kill to see Vinny Mac interact with them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When we say Uce... You all say

:no


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

SHAME!! *rings bell* SHAME!!! *rings bell*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

SHIV said:


> West Texas ******** to do a run in.


Just the good old boys...goooooood old boys , good old boys , just the gooooooooooooood old boys.


Where is Barry Windham and Curt Hening RIP when we need them


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

WWE needs to give Kallisto the mic more. Dude can talk.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I honestly don't even know why I'm watching. 
It's like a sad-funny self-torture thing.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE just fucking busting open everything right now.
> 
> "my character"
> 
> Fucking end this company please!


WWE just wasted a shot at kayfabe on 3 goofs riding unicorns and telling unfunny jokes. They couldn't have given that to Sheammus?

OR Kofi just randomly ad libbed this in some desperate attempt at attention grabbing. Either way The New Day are all over the place, it's terrible and cringeworthy stuff. Not funny anymore.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

What noble babyfaces!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At the guy wearing a World Wildlife Fund shirt. At a WWE event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Get the 2 Baby Reigns outta here! :Out


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't think WWE could get more pointless but I was very wrong.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

solarstorm said:


> WWE needs to give Kallisto the mic more. Dude can talk.


Please tell me this was sarcastic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They really really just don't fucking care anymore backstage lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Uso's are like John Cena x 2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd booing b/c Lucha Dragons and UceNos ruined the New Day segment


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> See some Reigns signs in the crowd :yes


He's the top guy in the company pushed down everyone's throats every week. And you're happy because you see some signs in the crowd lol. He's been pushed as the top guy for over a year, everyone in the building should be holding Roman Reigns signs by now. "They can stack the odds" all they want against Reigns, but until his character actually becomes interesting he will not get the fan support this superman push should warrant.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Did they let Sin Cara have mic time? Awesome.


And his mic skills are better than Roman Reigns LOL


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

when did ray mysterio started back wrestling for the wwe?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice to see the New Day having so much fun with their characters.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I have absolutely no respect for The New Days truly valiant but ultimately awful efforts each and every single week.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Reigns and Rusev would be a great feud. To bad Reigns doesnt have the belt.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

If there is a god, don't give the Usos the titles :mj2 :MAD


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ric Flair's fucking son, man...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paige gets a rematch...PLEASE unicorn power let Paige win this time!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought it was Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, and STAIRS?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I like this. Tag teams very rarely get mic time and whilst it wasn't great, they're only going to improve by getting out there and cutting promos. I'd definitely rather Sin Cara did most of the talking for the Lucha Dragons though, Kalisto has this infuriating trait of always repeating something he said a sentence earlier, something I noticed the limited times he spoke in NXT.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I honestly don't even know why I'm watching.
> It's like a sad-funny self-torture thing.


Masochist.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> He's the top guy in the company pushed down everyone's throats every week. And you're happy because you see some signs in the crowd lol. He's been pushed as the top guy for over a year, everyone in the building should be holding Roman Reigns signs by now. "They can stack the odds" all they want against Reigns, but until his character actually becomes interesting he will not get the fan support this superman push should warrant.


Exactly. There is not 1 other face being pushed.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And his mic skills are better than Roman Reigns LOL


So great how some are so obsessed with Reigns that they have to bring him up when it has nothing to do with him :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I wait for the day an open challenge gets answered by that fucking awesome theme song of Enzo and Cass. 

I dream about the things Enzo would say about the tag teams in this division, especially New Day lol. 

btw, there are three legit tag teams in this main roster right now, they need to bring up some of the tag teams from NXT.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Please tell me this was sarcastic.


He sounded more clearer than Sin Cara.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Please tell me this was sarcastic.


He is not. He is actually very funny and natural on the mic if they let him show his personality.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Stop having Paige job. No reason for this one


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Give Big E the WWEWHC. Let New Day be the Authorities dogs and welcome back their captain, Rollins in a few months.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

So we're going to have a divas title match that will have a choppy ending which will lead to TLC.....GIVE SASHA A TITLE SHOT!!!!! Have a feud worth watching for once!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mojo Rawley is unbearable.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I hope they have this rematch so we dont have to have it at TLC CHARLOTTE PLEASE WIN SO BANKS CAN BE IN MATCH AT TLC PLEASEEEE


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

How to spoil a good segment? Add the Usos.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"I UHHNN GET HYPE...I STAYYY HYPE..."

Definitely the kid of guy I'd want to watch driving around in a car for 24 minutes.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

That segment was cringe...But these are our top heels ladies and gentlemen.

Instead of 4 monsters we get 3 hipsters fpalm

*I do find New Day entertaining but cmon*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sad time for WWE when people are most excited about a big muscle dude dressing up like a gay cowboy stripper.

:vince$


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> As much as I like the New Day, I have to ask at what point do they jump the shark so to speak.


They need new opponents who are actually good at opposing them for it to not happen.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I thought it was Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, and STAIRS?


Hmm, wonder if we are going to get WeeLC 2? :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Please Let Paige go overs champ going into SS. Charotte is just failing as champ. Good worker but no personality at all. Paige was right in kayfabe, technically Charotte arms were under the rope.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Uso's are Kris Kross wannabes.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> He sounded more clearer than Sin Cara.


But that's not a good thing...at all...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty damn good Raw so far to be honest.

It's all downhill from here.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

I feel embarrassed for Lucha Dragons having to share the same ring with those new day clowns.... poor guys. fpalm :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like New Day, but if you watched that last segment with someone who doesn't watch Raw, I have no idea how you explain that segment to anyone on planet Earth. Wow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sad time for WWE when people are most excited about a big muscle dude dressing up like a gay cowboy stripper.
> 
> :vince$


Did you forget the shit that DX did back in the AE?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Yall sleeping on that new day segment. I was laughing at the disrespect.. I bet they wanted to chant the n word but didn't lmao.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sad time for WWE when people are most excited about a big muscle dude dressing up like a gay cowboy stripper.
> 
> :vince$


I swear to god his grinding was funny for never, its actually starting to make me ill every time I see it....and this is a gay guy talking.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A show that totally reeks of awesomeness and it´s probably not a blatant lie. WWE can still surprise. :grin2:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The remaining two hours could be shit, but it was worth it to see that segment. :lmao

Best segment this year


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Well I wait for the day an open challenge gets answered by that fucking awesome theme song of Enzo and Cass.
> 
> I dream about the things Enzo would say about the tag teams in this division, especially New Day lol.
> 
> btw, there are three legit tag teams in this main roster right now, they need to bring up some of the tag teams from NXT.


I'd rather wait until after the next Takeover, and have Enzo and Cass debut on the main roster as NXT tag champs to give them some prestige, and to make sure they don't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Paige better collect the championship tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did you forget the shit that DX did back in the AE?


Yeah, which is why I fucking hate DX and thought it was garbage. Not a fan of H or Shawn. DX most overrated group ever.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cannot wait for edge and christians show.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I miss. What did Kofi said that broke Kayfabe?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige please win this title tonight. Sasha vs Paige PPV match is what I wanna see not Sasha vs MR ED*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

PuddleDancer said:


> Yall sleeping on that new day segment. I was laughing at the disrespect.. I bet they wanted to chant the n word but didn't lmao.


Ah yes, nothing gets the ol' white hoods riled up more than seeing three black men parade around with pink horses while gyrating and clapping.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> I hope they have this rematch so we dont have to have it at TLC CHARLOTTE PLEASE WIN SO BANKS CAN BE IN MATCH AT TLC PLEASEEEE


Banks is overrated, rather BEcky tbh. Paige should be champ, but wont be for now.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

This company fpalmfpalm this is the worst I've ever seen WWE it fucking sucks right now


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> Hmm, wonder if we are going to get WeeLC 2? :lmao


I hope. 2014's MOTY!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> The Uso's are Kris Kross wannabes.


The Uso's are wiggity wiggity wiggity wack.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi just ended New Day's run.... fuck!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I miss. What did Kofi said that broke Kayfabe?


''My Character''


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I thought it was Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, and STAIRS?


No, it's TABLES...LADDERS...CHAIRS...AND REIGNS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee is :done


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Erik. said:


> :lol


Well there is one good thing out of all of this for one person.....Kofi's wife will get more pleasure from his hair than anything from him before.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> The Uso's are Kris Kross wannabes.


Unless the Usos grew up in Compton there is no reason they should talk like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, which is why I fucking hate DX and thought it was garbage. Not a fan of H or Shawn. DX most overrated group ever.


Fair enough


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL MARK HENRY


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> The Uso's are wiggity wiggity wiggity wack.


Ain't it, just coming out jumping about like they own the place ... they can't even put their clothes on backwards, that's how cool they are lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Banks is overrated, rather BEcky tbh. Paige should be champ, but wont be for now.


Paige is garbage. Sasha can wrestle circles around her. So can Becky.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

charlotte is so fucking awful


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's as if Charlotte was a robot and was programmed to say those lines. With not a drop of emotion in them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I get so sad watching Henry nowdays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut the fuck up you ****** looking Cunt. Stop biting off your father.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So who's Mark Henry jobbing to tonight?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh here comes Mark the Jobber Henry


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Mark Henry out here to job


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Last I remember it was you Borelotte who cried.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Worlds strongest jobber


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Mark Henry actually got a little bit of a pop there ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark Henry vs Sheamus


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The World's Strongest jobber.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh Charlotte and their is your biggest problem. Using your father catch phrase to get over. No identity at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Random Mark "Ratings" Henry sighting, Vince is scared about the low ratings recently :vince2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It's kinda ironic how Mark Henry's theme is 'Somebody gonna get their ass kicked' .... and it's always him now.

Then again, can't see Neville beating him .... but ....


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

worlds strongest jobber has arrived


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

ooooooh SOMEBODY GON' GET THEIR ASS KICKED


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:renee3 be like, 'Don't Wooo in my fucking face again!'


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Oh great, Mark Henry coming out to job.*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The man that charisma forgot"


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

The crowd being silent during Nevlle's entrance :cry


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Please tell me this was sarcastic.


He was the best mic guy out there besides the New Day (Better than his marble mouthed partner and the Usos). 

His backstage stuff is usually pretty good too. Dude sounds like Rey Mysterio: promo-wise.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

For the love of all that is holy, do not let Henry lose to Neville.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So...Mark Henry is starting off this match as a heel, or is it a babyface? I'm easily confused.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait mark henry vs neville???? WTF YEA IM DONE LOL


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

all of the sudden Neville vs Mark Henry WTF :lol:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Henry to lose to Neville? Damn.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Who the fuck books this shit?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's only 9:20.

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait Henry vs Neville? Is Henry randomly Heel again? :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I seriously thought they were going to team up. wtf


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Incase you guys want something to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte with this borrowed catchphrase. Time to stand on your own four feet, Charlotte.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mark Henry vs Neville, Oddest opponents of the year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bout to squash a midget.

Sheamus/Rusev/Roman in ME scene.

Henry squashing Elf.

:vince$


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Erik. said:


> :lol


Here's a childhood photo of Big E


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''The World's Strongest Jobber'' vs. ''The Man Vince Forgot''... truly an once in a lifetime match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of sad that if Mark Henry wins this match it could be considered an upset.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Do I see a future tag team with these two? Strange match up


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's only 9:20.
> 
> :lmao


Hope you have enough bottles there...long rough ride ahead


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

World's Largest Olympian.

Damn Cole. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So wait Henry vs Neville? Is Henry randomly Heel again? :lol


Him and Paige have a locker room bet on who an turn the most in the one year


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Why on earth is this match happening? Two faces with zero momentum and no background to the match. Everything that's wrong with WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Henry loses to Neville, how much farther can he fall?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just in case ....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If Sheamus didn't win the WHC last night. 


Mark Henry's opponent would have been him. 


But now that Sheamus is holding the belt, can't have guys like Mark Henry getting that title. :trips3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand the fucking writers, this is monday fucking night raw, I can book better shit than this.

If you want henry to be strong, hype a submission and make nobody be able to break it, like a fucking headlock, and eventually have somebody break it for a massive pop.

That being said, Henry should not be on raw anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many random, meaningless matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville just squashed Henry lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK THAT!*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

solarstorm said:


> He was the best mic guy out there besides the New Day (Better than his marble mouthed partner and the Usos).
> 
> His backstage stuff is usually pretty good too. Dude sounds like Rey Mysterio: promo-wise.


"In all seriousness...if you're serious about the open tag team challenge! Then we...are serious....in taking that challenge!"

:mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

thegockster said:


> Do I see a future tag team with these two? Strange match up


I can't stand Neville but this would be definitely be interesting


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wtffffffffffffffffffffff is WWE SERIOUS


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

dafuckwusthat?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SHIV said:


> If Henry loses to Neville, how much farther can he fall?


There is always Bo Dallas...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That doesn't seem right, Neville beating Mark Henry .... ok


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Kalisto/Ryback like finish... I like that actually.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that helped no one.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Henry better not job to a guy 1/3 his size.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

botcharawnia


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Ryback vs Kalisto again huh?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure is an accomplishment beating the worlds strongest jobber.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mark Henry = :buried


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT? HENRY KICKED OUT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL they couldn't fucking let Henry stay down cleanly.

Buried Neville in a win.:ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Mark! You were supposed to press Triangle for a catch finisher. SMH.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Henry just jobbed to NEvile lol!!! LOL.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

fuck this


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Pointless match is pointless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV said:


> If Henry loses to Neville, how much farther can he fall?


Guess Gravity didnt forget Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is the World's Strongest Jobber a workable gimmick?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

The fuck just happened? So many random things in that match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mark Henry is still a goddamn beast #FUCKTHEHATERS


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Wait, wtf? He kicked out clearly.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

This sexual tension between Mark and Neville.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This is what it's like to watch RAW









you know how it's going to go...
you do it anyway
and it hurts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm fucking disgusted.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

kick out on 3.... wait.. no Nevile wins! :cole What an upset. :jbl


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Openly putting people over? :heston


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I think Neville is going to be an incredible heel


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

lots of nice praise for neville from commentary.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Titus :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Mark! You were supposed to press Triangle for a catch finisher. SMH.*


He was playing on XBOT One :ha


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Cody Rhodes' lisp makes his promos very painful to watch.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol at Henry slapping AV face.. wish code was still bagging fools heads


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Who is selling the LSD backstage?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

As unrealistic as it is, at least Henry's putting over new talent.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This match happened because we shit on Neville getting eliminated last night lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

?What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Henry and Neville would be a good tag team. Worlds Strongest Man and the Worlds Smallest Man.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

wow, Goldust is back?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this product is so bad right now. my heavens.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

lol. Wtf was that.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This Stardust / Titus segment is amazing new levels of bad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck is going on tonight? You'd think they'd try after last night's shitfest.

Another random match, this time a 6 man tag.

fpalm


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Wait, wtf? He kicked out clearly.


Scorpion come on, you're forgetting that logic and realism has no place in WWE :HHH2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ummmmmmmm what the fuck was that?

Oh yeah.....ratings falling. :vince$


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So this entire show is just comedy now?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cody is trying SO HARD to make the utter shit he's been given work. Both pathetic and admirable.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Woo thank god we have a 6 man tag


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I just saw the replay in slow fucking motion, HENRY kicked out of that before the 3.

Ref botch


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL Titus...


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

That was actually pretty funny. Cody's got great comic timing.

Why's Darren Young suddenly back?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol

This Raw has been great


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Scorpion Vs Sub Zero BAH GAWD, ONLY IN THE WWE FOLKS :bahgawd


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neville's small head nod and fist pump there like he just got an A in a high school exam.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Everything Charlotte does is irritating. foh with that singing.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I read an internet comment that said that wrestling needs to bring back cocaine, because when guys were coked out of their minds they were at their best. Apparently the WWE read this comment and supplied the cocaine to the creative team.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Shops :dance


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, with that six man tag match I can say this it the random Raw of the year.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Da hell was that?*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What was that we just saw? 

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

stardust vs the american dream dusty rhodes...starudst wins dream goes to hell and if dusty wins he excorcizes the demon in stardust turning back as cody rhodes if that happens goldust will kill himself cam it and it will be plastered all over online


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Respect to Mark Henry still getting paid to put people over in 2015.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, show is on booking hell right now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Also nice botch ref...Mark def kicked out.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

In case some of you guys are wanting something to watch.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

When do you come to the conclusion that this is just not supposed to be for you anymore? 

Kinda like Sesame Street or Barney...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DJHJR86 said:


> I read an internet comment that said that wrestling needs to bring back cocaine, because when guys were coked out of their minds they were at their best. Apparently the WWE read this comment and supplied the cocaine to the creative team.


:grin2::grin2:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone has gotta be getting a kick out those last two segments backstage:

- Random Neville/Henry quick-fire match
- Henry acts as if he has concussion the whole match
- The Miz randomly pops up watching them on TV - nothing more is said on this
- Neville hits Red Arrow, Henry kicks out at 3
- Henry embraces Neville

and then that bizarre Titus and Stardust promo.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

antdvda said:


> When do you come to the conclusion that this is just not supposed to be for you anymore?
> 
> Kinda like Sesame Street or Barney...


I am asking myself this question. At least when I used to watch Sesame Street I enjoyed it.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

All I want to know, is reigns getting booed? Are there rogue chants?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There's a Point Break remake? So it's not just WWE that ran out of ideas.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL im truly dieing in real life this is unreal WWE IS TERRIBLE .HENRY VS NEV SEGWAYED INTO STARDUST TITUS SEGMENT LOOOOL AND SHEAMUS AND CHARLOTTE ARE CHAMPS ....THEM RATINGS LOL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So anyone think this Raw reminds anyone of a WCW Monday Nitro 2000 Episode? lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cody is just a comic book goof now. He needs to be booked on Gotham.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stardust's theme :trips9


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I miss Cody Rhodes (y'know what I mean when I type this you smartasses)


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This legit might be the worst raw of the year, how is that possible after a big PPV


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RebelArch86 said:


> All I want to know, is reigns getting booed? Are there rogue chants?


Nah, he's actually getting really decent reactions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hey look, another random match.

Random Match Raw tonight. Way to follow a shit PPV.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is where the show goes downhill I take it. We had a good hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

RebelArch86 said:


> All I want to know, is reigns getting booed? Are there rogue chants?


Nope, there was a very loud "Roman" chant and he was very over during the first segment.

You'll still have idiots claim he's not connecting with the audience though because they personally don't like him.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Love Cody and Cosmic Wasteland could be awesome if they push them.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Some of these segments feel very lazy and put together very quickly backstage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> There's a Point Break remake? So it's not just WWE that ran out of ideas.


There is absolutely zero need for that remake or a rehash of Bryan vs The Authority for that matter.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya know I started watching WWE in August of 2000.....I can't thank my Sister enough for getting me interested in wrestling because no matter what garbage the WWE throws at us now, I have memories of REAL TV....and PPV's on DVD lol. Remember when HHH and Stone Cold beat the crap out of Lita lol....Parents and children would have brain aneurysms if that happened these days lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobbers in every segment and Beaker as champ.

:vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Michael Cole just say to Byron "You are ate up with nerd."?

I'm taking Nyquil and punching out of this.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This match makes some sense...these guys, minus Young, were in a SS match last night.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Erik. said:


> This is where the show goes downhill I take it. We had a good hour and 15 minutes.


What the fuck are you watching?!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Strangest Raw in a while...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Some of you seem bored lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Must be over 25 years for Goldust. Where's his anniversary and big celebration?


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

yeah dream is definitely better off dead than to be alive to see his sons like this...so sad pathetic they have come to nothing in this business

both should be champions.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

He does look 150 without make-up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

WWE has become almost completely a theatrical show and spot fest at this point it really is a new era.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Must be over 25 years for Goldust. Where's his anniversary and big celebration?


20 at least. 


Although if WWE counted both Undertaker and Goldust WCW years they would be at 30 and over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 hour SUNDAY NIGHT HEAT


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This Raw sucks. Now I'm gonna post random songs.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> 20 at least.
> 
> 
> Although if WWE counted both Undertaker and Goldust WCW years they would be at 30 and over.


he beat Ted Dibiase 25 years ago in december


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Strangest Raw in a while...


It's beyond strange. New day are fine in small doses but who the fuck thought it would be a good idea to give them a top of the hour spot? That whole segment was excruciating. 

I'm on my 4th whiskey and genuinely questioning what I am doing with my life. That's how bad this is.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 3 hour SUNDAY NIGHT HEAT


Im dieing loooooooooool heat was so ass


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> This legit might be the worst raw of the year, how is that possible after a big PPV


Because it ended up not being a big PPV. For what should be WWE's 4th biggest night of the year, with so much potential, it was just terrible.

It was easily the worst survivor series in at least 5 years.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Goldust debuted in 1990 as well as the Undertaker. He needs similar fanfare. And he needs to go over the entire Wyatt family.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RebelArch86 said:


> All I want to know, is reigns getting booed? Are there rogue chants?





SovereignVA said:


> Nope, there was a very loud "Roman" chant and he was very over during the first segment.
> 
> You'll still have idiots claim he's not connecting with the audience though because they personally don't like him.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Last lot now to get you through this match lol ... seriously though, nothing has happened yet in this Raw :frown2:


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Man the ratings are just sky rocketing


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Goldust For IC Champion.....after Kevin has it for a long time so he makes the belt more relevant lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Goldust debuted in 1990 as well as the Undertaker. He needs similar fanfare. And he needs to go over the entire Wyatt family.



Marlena


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

SHIV said:


> There is absolutely zero need for that remake or a rehash of Bryan vs The Authority for that matter.


*Well, Hollywood & WWE have one thing in common: They're both out of ideas.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> Im dieing loooooooooool heat was so ass


that depends on when you started watching. 

Heat in '98 was like a one hour RAW.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What was Goldust doing.:lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else find it really annoying when JBL shouts 'ball game'? Like really annoying? :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Titus reminds me of Ahmed Johnson


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Darren Young and Goldust doing the butt to butt twerk


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Last lot now to get you through this match lol ... seriously though, nothing has happened yet in this Raw :frown2:


*it's okay. Nothing usually happens during RAW.







*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Goldust debuted in 1990 as well as the Undertaker. He needs similar fanfare. And he needs to go over the entire Wyatt family.


I hope your joking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The State of Mexiamerica Address...


The state of Mexiamerica is....BORING


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe they tell us that the state of MexiAmerica collapsed...hopefully.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

safc-scotty said:


> Anyone else find it really annoying when JBL shouts 'ball game'? Like really annoying? :lmao


No more annoying than Michael Cole stating one superstar is knocking off another


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LOL who haven't Jobcension jobbed too. .


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> He's the top guy in the company pushed down everyone's throats every week. And you're happy because you see some signs in the crowd lol. He's been pushed as the top guy for over a year, everyone in the building should be holding Roman Reigns signs by now. "They can stack the odds" all they want against Reigns, but until his character actually becomes interesting he will not get the fan support this superman push should warrant.


Great pop he got tonight, and we even have some users in the crowd tonight to confirm so :draper2 yep


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still over an hour of fuckery to go...how are your alcohol levels? :thumbsup


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

ADR promo might well be the most entertaining segment of this Raw. 

Imagine that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Titus really deserves a singles push that man has it all honestly .why isnt he being pushed ? Nice build.lot charisma.entertaining.decent worker.seems to have crowd support. Why hasnt he been pushed


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *it's okay. Nothing usually happens during RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, this seems like the most uninteresting one though in a long time, what have they followed up with last night from Survivor Series ... really? Apart from the opening segment, the rest seems like it's just because.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't let Del Rio speak and this will only be shit and not the drizzling shits.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't remember the last time I've cared this little about wrestling.

Reigns/Sheamus are stinking up the WHC scene.

ADR, who could have come back as a big face, is stuck with a nonsensical gimmick that he obvious feels nothing for.

Owens is a good IC champ, best in a long time, but he's been stuck in the shitty tournament that everyone knew reigns was gonna win, so there was nothing he could bring to it.

Usos are in the tag title picture again. Death.

Ric's son is teh diva's champ = a wrestling void.

There are literally NO other stories on the show.


Vince should retire tonight. Spend some time with his grandkids.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Y'all still watching this garbage? I turned it off at the 30 minute mark of the first hour yes Raw is that fucking boring. I feel bad for Rusev though poor bastard will get buried .


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> LOL who haven't Jobcension jobbed too. .


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

You know I was thinking about the divas title, I find it absolutely hilarious that the WWE states the divas are sexy, strong and powerful and yet they make their championship look like a ten year old girl would enjoy.....BRING BACK THE WOMEN'S TITLE....we need prestige back in the WWE women's division


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> Titus really deserves a singles push that man has it all honestly .why isnt he being pushed ? Nice build.lot charisma.entertaining.decent worker.seems to have crowd support. Why hasnt he been pushed


Ehh...there's just something off about him. :vince


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE right now

WWE WHC tite pic: Reigns v Everyone





Wyatts Saving Face





Paige


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ADR should just flat out shoot on how shitty this show is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't afford the nice cars for your entrance anymore Alberto, how about an old man on a scooter instead? :vince2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Del Rio comes out and the crowd goes mild. :mj5


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hey del rio is here hahahaha


But you already know that ....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

oh that's right, I forgot John dropped the belt to Del Rio. 



He's really gone man, he's gone. :vincecry


:cena3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Why not have Reigns refuse to leave the ring until he gets his rematch tonight...have him trash the authority, ("it's a bitch Roman", "the only bitches I see are up there wearing suits" some other quasi-lame bitch quote, etc.) get them pissed off to where they give him the match, and THEN have Rusev come out to get Sheamus DQ'ed in the main event. Would have been unpredictable, at least.


You talk sense and have some logic of what could be done. Unfortunately WWE doesn't deal in sense or logic


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Y'all still watching this garbage? I turned it off at the 30 minute mark of the first hour yes Raw is that fucking boring. I feel bad for Rusev though poor bastard will get buried .


It's like watching a train wreck...I can't stop staring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zeb speaks Nashville so this could be interesting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Marlena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This ADR/Zeb thing needs to stop NOW. It's so fucking unbearable/trash/awful.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

thank god the **** isn't speaking anymore leave it all up to zeb


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Colter burying the US :woah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Zeb saying US citizens should leave for Mexico lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Still over an hour of fuckery to go...how are your alcohol levels? :thumbsup


2 screwdrivers from last night's leftovers, a 22 oz of Guinness Extra Stout at the moment, and had a shot of Fireball about 30 minutes ago. Raw is tolerable at the moment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Of all the bad storylines this year, this one might very well be the worst. Even Dutch can't make this interesting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hey, another WWE storyline that makes no sense and no cares about.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Texarkana >Mexamerica.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Haters? What?? :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Grinder reference


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Did Zeb just name drop Grindr? Should he even know what that is?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Grindr name-drop on a PG show...

Jesus Christ, Zeb. :evans


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

America going on Grinder to complain about MexAmerica ? :ha 

You sure Zeb?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Zeb is gold. #BONED LOL


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> 91ReasonsYouLose said:
> 
> 
> > He's the top guy in the company pushed down everyone's throats every week. And you're happy because you see some signs in the crowd lol. He's been pushed as the top guy for over a year, everyone in the building should be holding Roman Reigns signs by now. "They can stack the odds" all they want against Reigns, but until his character actually becomes interesting he will not get the fan support this superman push should warrant.
> ...



Just imagine had he not won the Rumble this year and his title push started last night the same way it happened and this year he won. He would be so much more over, but they had to jump the gun. I hope for their sake damage control works out, but I still think he's not gonna be as big as he could have and should have.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I believe that was Spanish for "This gimmick is the drizzling shits"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, grindr? am I the only one laughing at that.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Zeb is all over the social media platforms. At his age. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm watching this shit sober. And it's beautiful.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ADR literally looks like a dorito


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This fucking storyline. :eyeroll*




Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Honestly, this seems like the most uninteresting one though in a long time, what have they followed up with last night from Survivor Series ... really? Apart from the opening segment, the rest seems like it's just because.


*I know right? This RAW hasn't had one goddamn thing happened. This episode just reeks of filler.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Talking Spanish won't get you over


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why is ADR having a positive gimmick (unity and friendship between Mexico and USA), but acting like a heel? Oh right. Vince thinks that´s a bad thing. :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol I speak spanish and that's not what Del Rio said, hehe.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HBK comes out to save this segment. 


:hbk2


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

NOOOOO I WANNA BE A MEXANADIAN!!


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Jesus


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck me. End this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swagger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isn't it can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink? and not think lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YAAAAAAYYYYY!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Titus reminds me of Ahmed Johnson







I just felt like posting this video. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince's Booking 101. Not from America= bad guy more often than not.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Thwaggs is marking out dudes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexiamerica are closing their borders :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Zeb is gold. #BONED LOL


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Zeb is all over the social media platforms. At his age.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I for one....Is impressed he knows half of those.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

This Mexamerica storyline is one of the worst things they've come up with in a long time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh shit! It's Swagger's time to shine!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Somewhere Jack Thwagger is marking out.*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him think


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

This is hands down the worst RAW I've ever seen. Good thing Fargo comes on in 15 minutes.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Swagger's out to put an end to Methamerica once and for all! :mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I'll be damned.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I cannot believe what I'm hearing, Theb!"


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Swagger's talking? Please no.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Swagger still using the theme Cesaro made famous.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*SWAGGY!!!! YES!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Jack Thwagger Get in here! Your husbando is here to save us from MexAmerica!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Swagger! And hes over! :mark:


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh shit Jack Swagger @jackThawgger!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> This Mexamerica storyline is one of the worst things they've come up with in a long time.


I don't know how they could possibly green lit that stuff.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Who the fuck is that ?


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

"These people looked up to that!"
-crickets-


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Swagger. Good news for his only fan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone check Jack Thwagger's blood pressure


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"YOU STUPID AMERICAN"

Does he realize he just insulted half his "country"?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Swagger makes a rare apperence!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Off work MNF commerical break and Swagger has a mic :ha :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Being from MexAmerica means that Zeb has a low rider wheelchair? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

STOOPID American...they are stealing Rusev's catchphrases now :mj2


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh god, it's another 'MURICA angle. Fuck off with this shit, Vince. It doesn't draw at all.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Swagger on the mic with more USA USA USA? 
MUTE.
Netflix time.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Who the fuck is that ?


LMAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> wait, grindr? am I the only one laughing at that.


Me and @Dalexian teehee'd appropriately when he name-dropped it too, so you're not alone.

:chlol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Swagger biggest pops of the night. :ha

Swagger vs Sheamus for title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JACK SWAGGER IS AMERICA'S FUCKING PROTECTOR????? Welp we're done for:lmao :lmao


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Look Swagger is as over as Roman Reigns in this town lol.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Good to know Swagger is still employed


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Swagger! And hes over! :mark:


over as in the couple of posters posting this -> :mark:



:Rollins


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Drop the N word Alberto!! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another storyline that no one will care about.

Wow.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Swagger finally crawled back out of the grave he was buried in.

Won't be long until Del Rio puts him right back in the hole though :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That moment..... THAT MOMENT... Vince made America chant USA against a fictional country. Next step USA vs Westeros or Azeroth lol.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

You do realise this is all just a setup for Cena to return and win the title to "honour America" right?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, put that belt on swagger ... I know, I know we're just waiting for Cena to come back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him think


Zeb's thinking of Grindr


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jack Swaggers lost his nose, it just fell off as the camera went off.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't even...No matter what Swagger says I can't help but laugh at his lisp


----------



## MoweeWowee (Sep 22, 2015)

Didn't these two irrelevant **** died already? Shit they suck!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is Ambrose and Owens


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yay patriotism! Yawn...


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm just watching hoping for a Lana appearance to be honest....


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> JACK SWAGGER IS AMERICA'S FUCKING PROTECTOR????? Welp we're done for:lmao :lmao


I'm a Swagger fan but that shit is funny lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Swagger getting a huge pop whereever they are tonight.

:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Swagger fan:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My bae killing it on the mic in dem jeans. :zayn3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Charlotte/Paige rematch up next? I'm officially out. I don't have enough whiskey left.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I don't know how they could possibly green lit that stuff.


The worst part is that they're heels, preaching a message of racial tolerance, so the writers are basically saying 'America is great, fuck everyone else and fuck racial tolerance' and the fans boo them making them look like a bunch of racist hillbillies. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Dean will be on tonight or are we back to the status quo of him doing absolutely nothing?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY NI**A JACK MOTHER FUCKING SWAGGER

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So how is Swagger fighting to protect America from foreigners supposed to get me, a foreigner, to cheer him?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> wait, grindr? am I the only one laughing at that.


*I'm watching RAW on a stream, and someone showed what grindr is.

It's a gay dating website. :lmao*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> You do realise this is all just a setup for Cena to return and win the title to "honour America" right?


You do realize that buy saying that, you already set the narrative that John Cena is stepping over younger guys like Swagger who should be facing Del Rio and not him. 

Thus the...

Cena Cycle continues. 


It's like the Sonic Cycle, except it's with John Cena instead. :cena3


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> That moment..... THAT MOMENT... Vince made America chant USA against a fictional country. Next step USA vs Westeros or Azeroth lol.


I don't think King's landing will stand for that mate.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

So wait Swaggy J is back for real?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daffy Duck not playing around Del Rio.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Vince subliminally backing trump with this angle


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Mastodonic said:


> Oh god, it's another 'MURICA angle. Fuck off with this shit, Vince. It doesn't draw at all.


The problem is that it does draw every single damn time..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Swaggers music is the only part of Raw I have enjoyed, but at least there is something for everyone on this show.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I defend Murica from all enemith, foreign or domethic!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

EyeZac said:


> So how is Swagger fighting to protect America from foreigners supposed to get me, a foreigner, to cheer him?


By getting you to put your hand on your chest and shouting ...... WE THE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Paige vs Charlotte next :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EyeZac said:


> So how is Swagger fighting to protect America from foreigners supposed to get me, a foreigner, to cheer him?


FROM EVIL FOREIGNERS OR EVIL FROM AMERICA ITSELF WHERE YOU EVEN LISTENING OR JUST HATING ON IT FOR THE SAKE OF HATING ON IT????


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hart Foundation vs. America

or

MexAmerica vs. Swaggerica

I can´t decide. Classic feuds.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

What would you guys think if WWE change the US title to a Meximerican Championship.....these days I wouldn't put it past them....considering one belt is a butterfly


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

nightmare515 said:


> I can't even...No matter what Swagger says I can't help but laugh at his lisp



It ith hard to take him theriouth.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> That moment..... THAT MOMENT... Vince made America chant USA against a fictional country. Next step USA vs Westeros or Azeroth lol.


USA vs Candy Land :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please have Paige win this, best for business.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

So Mexicans are enemies now, oh Vince :lmao

Sipping Trump's tang


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WAIT who fuck was that in black shirt with miley cyrus haircut? Was that a random fan ?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I defend Murica from all enemith, foreign or domethic!


He´s coming after Vince, HHH, Sheamus and Steph. :nerd:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lost my bottle opener and just hit myself in the balls trying to open this bottle on my desk, thanks, Vince.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Smackdown to USA On Thursday. Come on Paige.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> You do realize that buy saying that, you already set the narrative that John Cena is stepping over younger guys like Swagger who should be facing Del Rio and not him.
> 
> Thus the...
> 
> ...


Swagger will face Del Rio and lose, like they did with Rusev, and Cena will ride in to save the day, because Vince has lost his marbles and thinks recycling a story that was done not even a year ago is a good idea.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> WAIT who fuck was that in black shirt with miley cyrus haircut? Was that a random fan ?


Peter Andre.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only surpassing HBO because there is no Game of Thrones right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it a new BG tonight or just the repeat from last night


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Please win Paige.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> The worst part is that they're heels, preaching a message of racial tolerance, so the writers are basically saying 'America is great, fuck everyone else and fuck racial tolerance' and the fans boo them making them look like a bunch of racist hillbillies. Ridiculous.


The just told everyone, Americansd (who are of all races) and Mexicans, to fuck off. :drake1

They're HYPOCRITES because they preach tolerance but are exhibiting intolerance.

Almost seems like commentary on the modern 'social justice' movements.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Kinda funny how this shit is booked in Nashville of all places


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Worst nightmare: A boring raw with a lackluster MNF game :kobefacepalm


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

So is Paige winning finally?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

***ATTENTION EVERYBODY OVER THE AGE OF 13***

This product is no longer supposed to be for you. Complaining about it is the same as complaining about Dora the Explorer or Blues Clues.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

At least we get to see some nice Paige cleavage :agree:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You hear that, ISIS? We've got Jack Swagger to protect America, you camel fucking vaginal belches!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The title looks so awkward on Charlotte.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

that acid-house theme


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paige can fuck off away from the title for a good year or two, imho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A rare mixed-gender match coming up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige is very :nice. Give Charlotte the snap *mare* as her go to move.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The just told everyone, Americansd (who are of all races) and Mexicans, to fuck off. :drake1
> 
> They're HYPOCRITES because they preach tolerance but are exhibiting intolerance.
> 
> Almost seems like commentary on the modern 'social justice' movements.


They're heels, and they're being hypocrites. It actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

God if Paige wins I'll vomit


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That makeup has paige looking like a gothic ghost .WTF lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont want to watch this shit again


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> I don't think King's landing will stand for that mate.


Going to have to wait till next monday to hear the statement by Jon Snow to find out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH, STOP SMILIN'!*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Who stole Charlotte's ass?

Edit: Nevermind, I know.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> What would you guys think if WWE change the US title to a Meximerican Championship.....these days I wouldn't put it past them....considering one belt is a butterfly


If they did that I think it would be bold but WWE don't do bold, it's never going to happen.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So they stopped saying Charlotte is from Charlotte then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would anger fuck Paige just for the fun of it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The title looks so awkward on Charlotte.


Because it's for the women wrestlers.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lmao I thought the ref said "Break it clean bitch" but it was "Break it clean Paige" lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A slap fight aige


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't like Charolette at all, but I really like her enterance music.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Here you go guys .... Charlotte retains as you all know ... 






Or does she ....


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully this match ends the feud.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Paige can fuck off away from the title for a good year or two, imho.


She hasent had the titler ages, so I don't follow that logic.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Charlotte in all red gear? If she's a real Flair, it means she's losing tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now the Divas Title Match....

Starring Paige's boobs


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SHIV said:


> Paige is very :nice. Give Charlotte the snap *mare* as her go to move.


Just when I thought there weren't anymore jokes to be had, you go and whip one out of nowhere.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Super-Shena is gonna win again. Nothing more to see here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Do your own thing you bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte is the worst, she cant even be her own person.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bit behind but did I see right....Del Rio is the new Rusev? 

Are they not embarrassed by how obvious that is?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Commentator chants starting already and much like the WWE, they came off as bombed out and depleted.



SashaXFox said:


> That makeup has paige looking like a gothic ghost .WTF lol


Or the love child of a raccoon and a zombie.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL copying daddy yet again. I understand why but...Man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tamina should start copying her fathers movements and poses. Works for Charlotte

:lel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Charlotte is the worst, she cant even be her own person.


No charisma or personality of her own...just an empty shell.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> She hasent had the titler ages, so I don't follow that logic.


She has been in the title scene for a long time since AJ left and even prior to that. She needs something outside of the top womens card or to take a break really.

I don't think people even realize she doesn't want to mimic her dad but is obviously being told too i mean its why she was called Charlotte to begin with. People are randomly harsh against Charlotte yet preach that they want proper womens wrestling...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Bit behind but did I see right....Del Rio is the new Rusev?
> 
> Are they not embarrassed by how obvious that is?


Reigns is the new Bryan. :vince5 Now cheer for the man!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

John Cena's gonna come in and win the diva's title.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Commentator chants starting already and much like the WWE, they came off as bombed out and depleted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loooooool im dead


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Was gonna say Charlotte is booked like the female Roman,

but

not sure which is female? :hmm


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WTF is this weird tongue thing Paige does?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Charlotte is the worst, she cant even be her own person.


To be honest that is the one thing that has bothered me about her. I think she is great in the ring but she's clinging onto the name Flair too much...yea she doesn't have it in her actual ring name but she has to mention her family on every bloody segment...like its great to be proud of your family but for frig sakes, be your own person and stop clinging onto your famous last name. She keeps saying she isn't here because of her last name and yet she does nothing but bring it up.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Charlotte does so much better in a stable. It's time to take her singles run to the glue factory.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> That makeup has paige looking like a gothic ghost .WTF lol


Calm it Kermit, she looks fine.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> WTF is this weird tongue thing Paige does?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> To be honest that is the one thing that has bothered me about her. I think she is great in the ring but she's clinging onto the name Flair too much...yea she doesn't have it in her actual ring name but she has to mention her family on every bloody segment...like its great to be proud of your family but for frig sakes, be your own person and stop clinging onto your famous last name. She keeps saying she isn't here because of her last name and yet she does nothing but bring it up.


She never really did that in NXT either. Its only happened since getting called up to the main roster.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Is it just me, or is Paige kinda looking like WCW Vampiro right now? With boobs though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is not selling shit on this match.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Whose screams sound more manly Charlotte's or Stephanie's?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Charlotte does so much better in a stable. It's time to take her singles run to the glue factory.


In one of these???










Why?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come on WWE I don't have to pee anymore.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte is rude, she should just give Paige the title, it's her house.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Paige is getting to much offense .charlotte will win


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

are you folks thirsty? :curry2 I wrote some songs in my spare time watching this match. 






Baba-baba, ba baba-baba bah, the joy of cola! Joy Pepsi, Joy Fun, the Joy the Pepsi on your tongue. The greatest taste sensation under the sun.

...

Just for the feel of it, just the thrill appeal of it, Just for the taste of it.... Diet Coke! Let's feel the best of it. Just forget the rest of it. 

Just for the taste of it.... ....Diet Coke!



....


Dr. Pepper....... you make the world taste better.... ...You Make the World Taste Better... you make you make the world taste better. 
Dr. Pepper, Dr. Pepper, Dr. Pepper (you make the world taste better..).



...


7up, it's an up thing. 7up... it does it every time... 7UP . yeah it's an 'up' thing, it's clear and it's wonderful and it's totally redefine. 








...


First things First... Obey your thurst.... Sprite


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Just getting home from work. Have I missed anything of importance?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Watching this match it appears that Paige is at least twice as good as Flair's daughter.

Unfortunately a title change is not acceptable as I would rather sit through some bad matches than sit through this horrible storyline continuing.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, I have not been paying attention the last few minutes.

How's the match been?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE sure knows how to kill a crowd. Vince is a pro at that.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Paige lookin like the sexy version of Wednesday Addams and Lydia Deetz.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Stealing aj styles move now aye


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

These two are sucking the life out of the crowd yet again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ladies we can hear you calling your spots LOL


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, I have not been paying attention the last few minutes.
> 
> How's the match been?*


About what you would expect...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige keeps attacking the wrong leg


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This match is such a mess it actually has a real feel to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial right in the middle of a boring rematch from the previous night. Cool.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You could actually just hear Paige and Charlotte discussing the next spot there the crowd was so dead


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Id fuck charlotte just to contort her body in crazy positions


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I love it. All LETS GO PAIGE chants. Nobody likes you Charlotte. *


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lets go Paige chants and the wwe quickly goes to commercial


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know you've failed as bookers and writers when a bunch of dudes on WrestlingForum pelting Charlotte with a ton "That's a man, baby!" / "Dude looks like a lady!" jokes makes her earn more sympathy than the bullshit program and insipid presentation that she's been saddled with.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Paige want to call spots any louder?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A fucking commercial? You kidding me? I thought this was ending.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

AM I ONLY 1 WHO CAN HEAR PAIGE DIRECTING CHARLOTTE WHAT TO DO? And paige just hit the Hass of pain lol


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Might as well have a microphone attached to their gear since you can hear them call their spots anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> In one of these???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The forum is going to go hoarse with all this talk about Charlotte


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ladies we can hear you calling your spots LOL


I was about to say...Seems like every diva's match is botchamania ''everyone talks too much''. I am not even trying to listen..It's just there.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The forum is going to go hoarse with all this talk about Charlotte


Neiigggh, I don't think so lol


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Charlotte and Paige should really discuss their move set a lot quieter lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> So they stopped saying Charlotte is from Charlotte then.


They should hail her from Salt Lick City , Utah


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

You want zero heat? Send out Ric Flair's Daughter!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Sasha v Becky should have had this time they would have killed it


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fire Paige, she can't go a single match without botching and calling spots


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> In one of these???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just something about her really stirrups my emotions. She hasn't really harnessed her full ability, but it's like she fell flat out of the gates. Hopefully this reign won't last furlong.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

SashaXFox said:


> Paige is getting to much offense .charlotte will win


Hence Super Shena


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Is that deebo :lmao from Friday in that jerky commercial?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Well, most women like to talk louder.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the camera's pick up too much noise in the ring. By no means was paige shouting the calls.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Fire Paige, she can't go a single match without botching and calling spots[/QUOTE=
> 
> Umm no that's Charlotte. Paige icarrying this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Is that deebo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's Zeus from No Holds Barred :vince5


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> It's just something about her really stirrups my emotions. She hasn't really harnessed her full ability, but it's like she fell flat out of the gates. Hopefully this reign won't last furlong.


Quality, props for that one!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> To be honest that is the one thing that has bothered me about her. I think she is great in the ring but she's clinging onto the name Flair too much...yea she doesn't have it in her actual ring name but she has to mention her family on every bloody segment...like its great to be proud of your family but for frig sakes, be your own person and stop clinging onto your famous last name. She keeps saying she isn't here because of her last name and yet she does nothing but bring it up.


That is more at the fault of Vince.. It was literally what Charlotte never wanted to happen but it caught on after saying woo once. Go look at any interview she has ever done on anything close to the subject or even on WWE's own Table of 3. Her name was even mean't to distance her further from here father. I am hoping in time she is trusted to do more of her own thing because she became monsterish in a face way on NXT which has not translated to Raw yet.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Big Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So they stopped saying Charlotte is from Charlotte then.
> ...


If she loses this match she better pony up that title to Paige.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should hail her from Salt Lick City , Utah


Everyone stop.

This is it. This one wins.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Just getting home from work. Have I missed anything of importance?



No. You might be wishing there was some overtime available.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> About what you would expect...


*Bad?*


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> the camera's pick up too much noise in the ring. By no means was paige shouting the calls.


Yes she was she's been known to do it before.......Paige fucking sucks in the ring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> Fire Paige, she can't go a single match without botching and calling spots


They would have to fire Cena too then. He botches and calls spots loudly in every match too. Vince pushes those kind.

Plus we need Emma.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> the camera's pick up too much noise in the ring. By no means was paige shouting the calls.


Bro...You can clearly hear them calling spots.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Is that deebo :lmao from Friday in that jerky commercial?


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

shit next they will have these two in a 60 min iron man match...fire charlotte already..insert sasha


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> manchesterdud said:
> 
> 
> > Fire Paige, she can't go a single match without botching and calling spots[/QUOTE=
> ...


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is random but what does the name "Charlotte" have to do with Ric Flair? Ppl keep saying she choose that name on purpose I've always wondered why?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki tweeting "Gotta Get What's Mine"

I guess she is "never giving up" hope that Cena will marry her :cena


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


>



GIF THIEF!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Booo


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I gotta say that was a good match


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Id fuck charlotte just to contort her body in crazy positions


Every guy on this forum who is making horse or man jokes would still fuck Charlotte. They'd probably fuck Ric just to get near her. 

This isn't reality though. It's the internet.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Fans these days just don't appreciate psychology in a wrestling match anymore, it's completely dead now. Charlotte's selling sucks though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since when does the ref ever count to 10 that fast


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Paige Vs Charlotte at the next PPV then.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Hear all the women shouting for Paige.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Charlotte PLEASE RETIRE YOUR SPEAR GODDAMN


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horrible spear. Horrible match. Horrible feud.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Paige-'Okay, i'm gonna do a flash kick. You got that?'
Charlotte-'...'
Paige-'You got that Charlotte?'
Charlotte-'...'
Paige-'Sigh...Two for yes, one for no.'
*Clop clop*
Paige- 'Thank God.'


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ugh, this feud doesn't end tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes More Of The Feud!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, how come Reigns vs Sheamus match couldn't end in a Double-Count out?


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

CONFIRMED, Charlotte not a real flair, wears red gear but doesn't lose.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige is stripping the announce table!

You don't think she'll......try a submission, do you?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

OH WAIT BOTH WOMEN LOST SO THEY'LL HAVE TO SETTLE THIS AT TLC RIGHT AFTER PAIGE USES A TABLE?!?!....didn't see this coming!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Put her fucking through it, no one cares about this submission.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> GIF THIEF!!!!


LOL I thought it was a meme. My bad. :laugh:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Bro...You can clearly hear them calling spots.


i know, but it's hardly shouting, and it's not just them. I know Paige can be very audible at times.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

No, please, god no! Not a double count-out! That means we have to watch this shit at least one more time.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

oh my gawd not on the table!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nightmare515 said:


> This is random but what does the name "Charlotte" have to do with Ric Flair? Ppl keep saying she choose that name on purpose I've always wondered why?


You are joking right?


incase you are now


Charlotte NC ring a bell?


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

I like this match. I would like for these two to be wrestling for the belt and not bring up ric so much!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whats the point of doing a SUBMISSION MOVE on the announce table and not putting the person THROUGH the table???

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does the PTO hurt more on a table?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol this is twice now where they do the SUBMISSION MOVE on the table . Am I missing something? LOL. It doesn't do anymore damage...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige chants :ha

Charlotte getting that Cena/Reigns hate.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, why is that move more devastating when done on top of a table?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So how exactly is performing a submission hold on an announce table supposed to make the hold any more painful? :drake1


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

Another beauty of a spear by Charlotte.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> LOL I thought it was a meme. My bad. :laugh:


Lol I'm only kidding......do it again though and I will end you 00


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Every guy on this forum who is making horse or man jokes would still fuck Charlotte. They'd probably fuck Ric just to get near her.
> 
> This isn't reality though. It's the internet.


I'd only hit it if it were at night. I'd imagine she'd be a real nightmare.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice duct tape.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't wait for Paige to complain about the fans on twitter when everyone points out how shit that was.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Paige-'Okay, i'm gonna do a flash kick. You got that?'
> Charlotte-'...'
> Paige-'You got that Charlotte?'
> Charlotte-'...'
> ...


Did you actually hear that? lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*How is that supposed to hurt?*


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

"_OH MY GOD!!! NOT ON THE TABLE!!!!!!!_"

:aries2


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Okay seriously how is the PTO anymore effective on the announce table than from anywhere else?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I know most of us criticize the state of the divas division but Paige is the only diva on Raw who shows any character development


----------



## MoweeWowee (Sep 22, 2015)

Fucking pathetic ! Slam her ass through the table


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously what is the difference in doing that on the table? 

Your opponent doesn't touch the fucking table. :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant wait to see Charlotte's unbridled rage at the next ppv.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige the most over diva tonight and yet a heel. Turn her face again and turn Charlotte heel. Book this right


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Charlotte is the worst Divas Champ ever.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Paige messed borelotte up. Let's just hope she wins the title.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where the hell is Barrett, is it a rule that if Swagger is on, then Barrett can't be?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Reigns sold that brogue kick really well to be fair.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> She never really did that in NXT either. Its only happened since getting called up to the main roster.


Yeah I guess WWE have had her use it for her character...which is stupid because they're not allowing her to be her own person. She needs to be heel....bringing up the Flair name would be better when she is heel and acting like she is better than everyone because of her name.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WWE logic: submissions moves are more effective on tables.

:ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Your al crazPaige killed in that match. She carried Ric Flairs stupid daughters ass lol. Shes the only showing any character development. Stuff her ring work. Overall shes the hottest diva in the company right now. Sells the top merch, I know you girls are hating her, don't hate her because you can't be her .


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Whats the point of doing a SUBMISSION MOVE on the announce table and not putting the person THROUGH the table???
> 
> fpalm


You clearly never been in a real fight. You know how often I climbed onto a table during a bar fight with another guy and then punched him on the table....


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Well this is the fastest I've tapped out to raw in months. Rusev and Reigns for the main event? Don't know why I bothered sitting through that terrible divas match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Have Rusev win and I'll say that it was worth it staying through the whole show.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

GOD!!! This company is too PC!!!

Wouldn't be awesome if Paige grabs one of the referees and belly-to-belly suplex on top of Charlotte and break that damn table? WWE, please be a little bit extreme.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Whats the point of doing a SUBMISSION MOVE on the announce table and not putting the person THROUGH the table???
> 
> fpalm



I am guessing it was Lawler's suggestion. Those monitors are very small.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Can wwe allow them to have a TLC match pleae


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Did you actually hear that? lol


Think that is a not so thinly veiled horse joke :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Anybody want to watch Flintstones?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn rusev jobbing to reigns :fuck


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I swear if I have to watch HHH vs Reigns at Wrestlemania because HHH vs Rollins fell through...

:justsayin


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Yeah I guess WWE have had her use it for her character...which is stupid because they're not allowing her to be her own person. She needs to be heel....bringing up the Flair name would be better when she is heel and acting like she is better than everyone because of her name.


She was great in both roles. It shined best against Sasha and not whatever character Paige is these days. Same with Becky.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Just getting home from work. Have I missed anything of importance?




:chlol :maury :tysonlol 

:nah


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Can't believe Charlotte's willy fell out during that match.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Marrakesh said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > Id fuck charlotte just to contort her body in crazy positions
> ...


I don't know bruh, seems like she's been around the track a few times.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> Hear all the women shouting for Paige.


Do you like Charlotte at all?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Charlotte is the worst Divas Champ ever.*


Worse than Kelly Kelly and Eva Torres?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

truelove said:


> Damn rusev jobbing to reigns :fuck


Nah, prepare for a long match, then Sheamus interferes at the end. Boring shit.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Anybody want to watch Flintstones?


*I'd be more entertained watching The Flintstones, than I've been "entertained" watching RAW.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't usually get upset and rage at shit, but the submission on the table is the STUPIDEST FUCKING SPOT EVER. What good does it do when Paige has Charlotte NOT even TOUCHING the fucking table in the PTO? Why not do it in the ring where more people can see it. 

I can't believe this is the 2nd time they do this shit. FUCK whoever does this idiotic, piece of fucking dogshit spot.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

nightmare515 said:


> This is random but what does the name "Charlotte" have to do with Ric Flair? Ppl keep saying she choose that name on purpose I've always wondered why?


Flair's billed from Charlotte, North Carolina so that probably.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are joking right?
> 
> 
> incase you are now
> ...


LOL WOW. I have been going through my head for days trying to find how that was connected and I never even thought of that haha.

Thanks, no sadly I wasn't joking I was actually tryna figure that out lol...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Paige-'Okay, i'm gonna do a flash kick. You got that?'
> Charlotte-'...'
> Paige-'You got that Charlotte?'
> Charlotte-'...'
> ...


Clop Clop

:westbrook4
:ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH MY GOD! HEATH SLATER EXISTS AGAIN TOO! lol.


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

We sure find anything to complain about don't we. I've seen submission moves on a table numerous times. Sure, ask why, but why not.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heath Slater :WOO


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Slater's here! One man band baby!!!!!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Cue James Storm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tables match for Divas Title at TLC please.


AND OMG HEATH!!!*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Worse than Kelly Kelly and Eva Torres?


Yes Kelly Kelly was atleast hot and her expose was great


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This Raw just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Enter Ambrose.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HEATH SLATER, BAYBAY!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet they keep telling her to do her finisher on the table (Rampaige) and they can't remember that she has two.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More jobbers.

Roster so garbage.

No wonder Roman's garbage ass is being pushed.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I take it someone (DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE) is gonna come out and kick Slater's ass.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Dopeeey said:


> Do you like Charlotte at all?


Shes done nothing for me, and her only selling point is her father and I don't particularly like him either.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Who the FUCK IS THAT ???


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Who the fuck is this???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nightmare515 said:


> LOL WOW. I have been going through my head for days trying to find how that was connected and I never even thought of that haha.
> 
> Thanks, no sadly I wasn't joking I was actually tryna figure that out lol...


No problem lol. Everyone has a brain cramp now and again


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Paige-'Okay, i'm gonna do a flash kick. You got that?'
> Charlotte-'...'
> Paige-'You got that Charlotte?'
> Charlotte-'...'
> ...


Laughed hard at this, good one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince keeps going to the burying country music to get heat :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Cue James Storm


Don't tease me boy.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

business just picked up!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Time for this guy!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Haven't seen Heath since Brock F-5'd dude into the ring barricade


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Come on TNA's James Storm


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't usually get upset and rage at shit, but the submission on the table is the STUPIDEST FUCKING SPOT EVER. What good does it do when Paige has Charlotte NOT even TOUCHING the fucking table in the PTO? Why not do it in the ring where more people can see it.
> 
> I can't believe this is the 2nd time they do this shit. FUCK whoever does this idiotic, piece of fucking dogshit spot.


I know. It's so stupid lmao.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

feed him jobbers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rosa could help him clear his pipes.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on Ryback! Let the man have something!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So two of the most over guys last night Owens and Ambrose havent even been on raw yet , FFS


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Who THE FUCK ARE TWO DUMBASSES IN RING ?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF all these jobbers coming back from the dead tonight? lol


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah it was just Ryback


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Toyback! This RAW is a complete circus! :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Please let Slater go over Shitback.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That no pop for Ryback :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> Worse than Kelly Kelly and Eva Torres?


*They were both great champs. K2 got so much better and everyone loved her, then Eve could martial arts your head off.

Nobody cares about Charlotte though.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh fuck off Ryback.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Ryback and a team of Mexican Wrestlers are the choices to defend country music?


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

The divas match was pretty good. I also find the whole submission thing on the table funny BUT it is a tv show, it's a good angle showing the submission from there


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this segment needed ...... Rycrap.......

fpalm


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Just tuned in....other than the first segment, has the crowd been this dead???


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

No fun allowed with Ryback.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, that's some Jeff Jarrett shit going on lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice Walking Dead "feed me more" sign in the audience


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Useless jobbers and no Ambrose and Owens.

Wow.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Worse than Kelly Kelly and Eva Torres?


Eve (not Eva) was great!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *They were both great champs. K2 got so much better and everyone loved her, then Eve could martial arts your head off.
> 
> Nobody cares about Charlotte though.*


Your crazy lol.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Another nap time...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:jbl is truly terrible. Earlier he refers to New Day with something along the lines of Roy Rodgers and now does the same Slater and Johnny Cash

Just fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nexus needs to come back as Barrett/Ryback/Slater/Axel/D Young.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way to go Ryback with a "rock" theme steps up to defined country music :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roster is so fucking bad. 

Looks like Sunday Night Heat and Superstars combined to make a 3 hour show.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why are they doing this?*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Didn't heath get in trouble for choking some chick?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I'd be more entertained watching The Flintstones, than I've been "entertained" watching RAW.*


To be fair, Flintstones are beauty


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Nexus needs to come back as Barrett/Ryback/Slater/Axel/D Young.*


Indeed, just a character tweaks and it wouldn't be that bad.

Young can fuck off though


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

MONDAY NIGHT JOBBER SEGEMENT


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Ryback's supposed to be a face... :hmm:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Useless jobbers and no Ambrose and Owens.
> 
> Wow.


AND THEY get put in a useless tag team match lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So Owens and Ambrose are going to be in a random meaningless tag match.

Of course.

:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam thats a tag match im looking forward to see


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Wow, that's some Jeff Jarrett shit going on lol


Just not nearly as effective. lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup setting up Ambrose/KO for the IC title at TLC.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

really? oh that tag match screams of 'we didn't make time for you four on the show, so off you all go together'


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay more lazy tag team matches!! :mark:


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Why didn't Ryback take issue with The New Day?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

WTF, Kevin Owens teaming up with Tyler Breeze?????


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Tyler and Owens :lmao

Going by the 50/50 booking, Ziggler will probably win it by pinning Breeze.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Indeed, just a character tweaks and it wouldn't be that bad.
> 
> Young can fuck off though


*Otunga then! I miss him.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Random Ziggler/Ambrose Tag Team


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens has to tag with that fuck?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> So Owens and Ambrose are going to be in a random meaningless tag match.
> 
> Of course.
> 
> :lmao


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

feels like a wcw saturday night wtf?? only 3 hours of it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swag jobbing to Del Rio on Smackdown. :mj2

Sigh...I was hoping they'd have a match at TLC.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They are just asking for lowest ratings of the year.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Otunga then! I miss him.*


Yes, him as the group's advocate or a similar role would be sweet. Doesn't have to wrestle unless he wants too. 

GotDamnIt, we can think of so many interesting things to do with the Wrestlers why can't WWE :cry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And here's Ahmed Johnson again. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Vince keeps going to the burying country music to get heat :lmao


If there's something from the south to make fun of, Vince will think of something

Southerners y'all


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonder what Breeze thinks of teaming with uggo Owens? Might get some comedy out of this.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WHY DO I FEEL LIKE IM WATCHING A LOW BUDGET 3 HOUR LONG VELOCITY ON SATURDAY NIGHT ?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> WTF, Kevin Owens teaming up with Tyler Breeze?????


Best team ever!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens has to tag with that fuck?


His reaction to the selfie stick nonsense should be good...I hope.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Owens and Tyler is an odd couple haha. Ambrose and Ziggles gotta win this with Ambrose pinning KO again to earn an IC match for TLC. Also Lana to attack Summer too.*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I will enjoy Russo ripping into this Raw more than I've enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is so dead.

:lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dean with an almost jobber entrance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will be watching Creed. Hope its better than the later Rocky mmovies.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Ambrose and Owens get jobbers intros

this fucking company


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

hire dalton castle and have him team with breeze.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jobber entrances for all 4 guys :ha


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Ambrose beat down KO then KO does what he always does in tag matches... He walks away and then that leaves Breeze to take the pin with a super kick or they might swerve us and make it a dirty deeds


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Jobber intros for everyone!

Building new stars.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambrose & Owens with jobber entrances :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose and Breeze? I was joking LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOBBER entrances for ALL of them.

:ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

NIN and Kevin McMahon of Prick: Animal @ Night of Nothing


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Best team ever!


I agree lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ambose and Owens don't get intro's???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Owens and Tyler is an odd couple haha. Ambrose and Ziggles gotta win this with Ambrose pinning KO again to earn an IC match for TLC. Also Lana to attack Summer too.*


Dolph is taking the pin. He is the only one who can take the loss.

No way Owens the IC champ should lose, Breeze cant lose since he is new, and they need to rebuild Owens.


Great pop for Owens.


Looks like they are setting up a Ambrose vs Owens feud.

Hmm maybe Ambrose pins Owens


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler Breeze and Shawn Michaels in the same sentence :jbl

never forget fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yes. 

Fight Owens Fight chants.

We need him over.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So TITUS HEATH SLATER AND STARDUST HAD FULL SEGMENTS BUT BREEZE ZIGGLES AMBROSE AND OWENZ GET JOBBER INTROS WOWW LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fight Owens Fight wens2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> If there's something from the south to make fun of, Vince will think of something
> 
> Southerners y'all


Which is kind of odd, isn't Vince originally from North Carolina or something?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Show 45 recap videos, or do superstar entrances?

RECAPS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Owens yelling cut off t shirts are my thing dammit

he is gold


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> So TITUS HEATH SLATER AND STARDUST HAD FULL SEGMENTS BUT BREEZE ZIGGLES AMBROSE AND OWENZ GET JOBBER INTROS WOWW LOL


You complain a lot don't you lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CUT OFF T-SHIRTS ARE MY THING DAMNIT


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cut off T-shirts are my thing Dammit wens2


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

OWENZ IS OVER IN NASHVILLE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jobber entrances for Breeze, Owens and Ziggler while they and Dean are stuck in this throwaway tag match. :jay

At least the white trash in attendance got off their fat asses and busted out a FIGHT OWENS FIGHT chant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This must be a weird position for Ambrose having the hot tag built for him :ambrose4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Jobber entrances for all 4 guys :ha


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ambrose just went head first into the barricade.

guy's a lunatic.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> This must be a weird position for Ambrose having the hot tag built for him :ambrose4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE needs to ban that diving through the ropes head first move.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

amborse is going to have hair like hulk hogan soon.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Well, at least we're getting an Owens/Ambrose feud.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeze eats the pin.

:ha


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Dean won!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dean gets a win, total wrong guy is pinned.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

SHIV said:


> I cant wait to see Charlotte's unbridled rage at the next ppv.


Which will only be matched by her, "unsaddled" aggression, she'll definitely be "whining" that night.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE needs to ban that diving through the ropes head first move.


Not until we have a more concussions...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

lol breeze you scrub. go back to NXT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah let Breeze eat a pin in a worthless tag team match WTF


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol way to negate any momentum breeze got from beating dolph.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE needs to ban that diving through the ropes head first move.


I'm starting to feel the same. Maybe not ban Suicide Dives altogether, but just make sure they don't do it on the sides near the barricades and the announce tables, entrance ramp side only.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Ambrose gets hurt too before the year is over, fuck.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

To those complaining about Breeze getting pinned... you would seriously, honestly rather have the IC champion be pinned? 

The heels would have to win instead with Ziggler being pinned if you wanted that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ambrose-Owens chemistry is interesting at least.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> You clearly never been in a real fight. You know how often I climbed onto a table during a bar fight with another guy and then punched him on the table....


Um, never...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> To those complaining about Breeze getting pinned... you would seriously, honestly rather have the IC champion be pinned?


Was gonna say...That would be silly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Which is kind of odd, isn't Vince originally from North Carolina or something?


:wee-bey you're right

Maybe Vince can poke fun at himself. Who knew!


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> To those complaining about Breeze getting pinned... you would seriously, honestly rather have the IC champion be pinned?


Why not just have some BS DQ finish, that way, all 4 guys are protected?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

thegockster said:


> Ambrose beat down KO then KO does what he always does in tag matches... He walks away and then that leaves Breeze to take the pin with a super kick or they might swerve us and make it a dirty deeds


I got it wrong he stood and watched instead, I have been totally swerved


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> To those complaining about Breeze getting pinned... you would seriously, honestly rather have the IC champion be pinned?


No way, mine wasn't a complaint so much, but it's kind of funny to see a new guy get pinned so cleanly already. They could've done a DQ or something, but I don't care that much, tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd complain about more commercials, but they have been the best part of the show so far :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm starting to feel the same. Maybe not ban Suicide Dives altogether, but just make sure they don't do it on the sides near the barricades and the announce tables, entrance ramp side only.


Nah it needs to be banned, as does the diving head butt.

If they want to do that diving through the ropes move have them do the one where they do the flip over the ropes.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Ambrose gets hurt too before the year is over, fuck.


I literally thought that exact same thing when he went head first into the barricade. mind you if Ambrose goes down, for the first time in his career needless to say, they may be forced to realise there is a problem.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hey, Dean finally won a match. That's nice.*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT FIGHT OWENZ FIGHT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambrose buried Breeze again!!!! Why aren't you all bitching and moaning about this? Breeze was a young talent how dare they!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Vince is trembling in his boots at the idea of an Owens/Ambrose programs. If the cuffs are off, and Owens and Ambrose are given mic time, their feud would totally eclipse any program Reigns is in.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> SHIV said:
> 
> 
> > I cant wait to see Charlotte's unbridled rage at the next ppv.
> ...


What makes Charlotte think she can just trot right in and win the Divas Title?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Ambrose gets hurt too before the year is over, fuck.


God, I think I'd fucking give up if Dean got injured too.

I knew this Dean/Owens feud was coming, glad to see Dean's not totally directionless!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Vince is trembling in his boots at the idea of an Owens/Ambrose programs. If the cuffs are off, and Owens and Ambrose are given mic time, their feud would totally eclipse any program Reigns is in.


They won't get mic time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I'd complain about more commercials, but they have been the best part of the show so far :draper2


My USA Network stream plays this incredible stock music during the breaks


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Come on everybody ... groove down to this and celebrate Dean's win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> To those complaining about Breeze getting pinned... you would seriously, honestly rather have the IC champion be pinned?
> 
> The heels would have to win instead with Ziggler being pinned if you wanted that.


If you are setting up Ambrose vs Owens, then it would make sense to have Ambrose pin Owens to start the feud, just make it a roll up pin. 

I would have had Dolph take the pin, but again its dumb to have 3 guys in a match who none of them should be losing


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> I don't know bruh, seems like she's been around the track a few times.


Yeah I'd definitely say she's been road hard, and put away wet.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a shitty taco commercial.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WOW NOW A EL TORRITO AND HENRY SEGMENT OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok Serioulsy :wtf


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

more comedy


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Are WWE trolling?? LOL Yes were bad, this is us being bad.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

WTF :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This is hurting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Raw in 2015.

Product placement.

fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

more fuckery thats not really all that funny..more jbl too js


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is this :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What...the...fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This cultural appropriation is outrageous and should be stopped!

/s


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I...uh...yes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Eat the fucking midget and stop arguing about food goddammit


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wtf was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Ambrose buried Breeze again!!!! Why aren't you all bitching and moaning about this? Breeze was a young talent how dare they!!!!


I did complain about it.as did a few others. Learn to read


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What...... did I just see?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope this show gets cancelled


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

HARDEES COMMERCIAL LOL.

HARDEES A DYING FASTFOOD ON WWE A DYING ENTERTAINMENT CONCEPT..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TexMex, y'all.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And with that....I'm done for the night


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Coke with his head down after that segment, LLS.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This segment reminded me that I haven't had any weed in months.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> WOW NOW A EL TORRITO AND HENRY SEGMENT OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*...well that happened.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

thank fuck, i thought they were going to talk about the fucking undertaker again lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This fucking shit. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The shill is strong in this one. :jbl


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember when Mark Henry just used to beat the shit out of people cause that's what he does?

good times.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Was that a dream sequence? I wasn't paying enough attention, maybe I should have been.. someone explain WTF that was please?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesus...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE IS A FUCKING HO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw, Torito and Mizark in a dream sequence-styled skit to promote Hardee's / Carl Jr.'s...


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

fuck what is vince smoking or taking? i need some of that shit right now


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh sweet Jesus....EVEN MICHAEL COLE FACE PALMED!! If Michael face palmed....its bad!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

historic :cole Survivor Series

Historic for being the worst WWE PPV ever possibly


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What was that fucking segment?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will they edit out the tears?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol at them putting in the cheers for when Roman won, crowd was tame as hell then almost no one cared for it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is this the real life or is just fantasy?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Remember when Mark Henry just used to beat the shit out of people cause that's what he does?
> 
> good times.


Now he is taking Tex-Mex burgers to the hall of pain :mj2


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

This sh"t show is for kids 10 yrs and younger


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Is this the real life or is just fantasy?


WWE is definitely caught in a landslide


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev w/out Lana <


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is TEX OR MEX


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev :rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No Lana tonight


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Crowd has no fucks to give


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

looter said:


> This sh"t show is for kids 10 yrs and younger


It's past your bedtime


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Rusev :rusevcrush :rusevyes


Glad to see him back


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

They put boos in when Sheamus won the title.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Is this the real life or is just fantasy?


Caught in a land slide


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SHIV said:


> The shill is strong in this one. :jbl


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

looter said:


> This sh"t show is for kids 10 yrs and younger


:cena


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

What will Sheamus' side plates be? Clovers or Celtic crosses?.....I want clovers....they're magically delicious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus on SportsCenter tomorrow night.

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Norte Dame's football coach congratulating Sheamus roud


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Lesnar appearance? might save this shit IF done right lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God, WWE is so desperate for mainstream acceptance that they'll never get. Just stop it. They fucking hate wrestling and everything it stands for so why pander?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rusev jobbing to Reigns. :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is Barrett???


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Will somebody please explain to me what the main event is and why Sheamus is there smiling?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Soooooo I just got home and decided to see what's going on for some reason what's happened anything? I see rusev is about to be buried more


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RUSEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> WWE is definitely caught in a landslide





Stone Hot said:


> Caught in a land slide


And for the fans is there's no escape from reality.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SHIV said:


> The shill is strong in this one. :jbl


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Will somebody please explain to me what the main event is and why Sheamus is there smiling?


The reason question is why has Reigns been smiling instead of being [issed off he got screwed out of the title.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Will somebody please explain to me what the main event is and why Sheamus is there smiling?


Because Sheamus is the WWE WHC Champ.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

The fuck is this Crisslely knows best shit? Some Hogan knows best name knock off reality show?

And does he family know he is a homosexual?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it sad that the WWE RAW Superstar ring and figurine commercial was more exciting than RAW itself?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Rusev jobbing to Reigns. :mj2


I wonder who else they will feed to him as they make him look "strong" again in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ready for dat Superman fuckery.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I may the good decision of watching that Staubach Football Life episode I had DVRd after some Fallout while only watching this forum. Though I think a lot has gone over my head since it seems even more confusing and fucked up than before XD

I think this forum would get better ratings!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> And for the fans is there's no escape from reality.


They need to open their eyes, and look up to the sky and see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, they'll mention that stuff for Sheamus but ignored Bryan's affiliation with the SF Giants and downplayed his other noteworthy mentions in other sports. Typical.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm going to masturbate furiously if Raw ends with Lana and Stephanie standing tall to close it out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Had no idea you can just go to USAnetwork.com and watch RAW live. No point of sitting in the living room on the TV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Ready for dat Superman fuckery.*


Yep, he'll escape the accolade and all.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SHIV said:


> Wow, they'll mention that stuff for Sheamus but ignored Bryan's affiliation with the SF Giants and downplayed his other noteworthy mentions in other sports. Typical.


Pretty sure they did mention something like that for Bryan.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Because Sheamus is the WWE WHC Champ.


But why is he there I mean what is he doing, I don't understand why he's in a corner.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Underdog Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Much more subdued pop this time. Wow.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Whatever happened to this guy .... bet you forgot about him didn't you?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

SO SILENT.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

There's our top face with a super mild reaction.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And no fucks giving for Reigns entrance.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Much more subdued pop this time. Wow.


he was out already in the beginning plus 3 hour kills crowd. Not that bad as your making it out to be. @LEGITBoss will confirm since he is in the audience.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> BuzzKillington said:
> 
> 
> > Rusev jobbing to Reigns.
> ...


Big Show, Wyatt, Big Show, Kane, Big Show, ADR, Big Show, Sheamus, Big Show, Mark Henry, Big Show, New Day, and then finally Big Show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And just seconds into the match Reigns already in a rest hold lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Biggest face in the company people!

Hear that epic POP!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And no fucks giving for Reigns entrance.


Waiting for stone hot to come say how thunderous his pop was


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb.

I think Reigns will win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Saxton fuck off


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Every time I see that Reigns vs Sheamus graphic I die a little inside.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> he was out already in the beginning plus 3 hour kills crowd. Not that bad as your making it out to be. @LEGITBoss will confirm since he is in the audience.


He did get a good pop at the start of the show. Just commenting on this pop because it was so different. :shrug


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Greatest manager of all time.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

hey vince, notice the dead crowd in your main event? vince? oh shit he left the building to get some more shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Pretty sure they did mention something like that for Bryan.


They ignored him being in the Giants victory parade and presenting Hunter Pence with the WWE championship belt. I watched the parade and it was not mentioned on WWE programming.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Waiting for stone hot to come say how thunderous his pop was


He had one in the beginning. 3 hours kills crowds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> he was out already in the beginning plus 3 hour kills crowd. Not that bad as your making it out to be. @LEGITBoss will confirm since he is in the audience.


Excuses LOL So pathetic.

Owens and Ambrose got huge pops during their matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns comes out. *Crickets Crickets* ITs deafining in here, the silence is contrasting Austins Pops in 98, omg that turnbuckle has a family for the love of god. Reigns comes out no reaction, I am actually shocked so much for being over...


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Rusev better not lose clean, Sheamus better brogue kick Reigns the POS or Rusev lose by DQ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This dude is going to be a 2 time champ already when he wins it back. :kobefacepalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is dead for this match. Reigns needs to start that :yes chant.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> He did get a good pop at the start of the show. Just commenting on this pop because it was so different. :shrug


just saying it happens to everyone in the last match of the show :draper2 3 hours kill crowds


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Who wrestles in a vest....shm


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SHIV said:


> They ignored him being in the Giants victory parade and presenting Hunter Pence with the WWE championship belt. I watched the parade and it was not mentioned on WWE programming.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't understand why Rusev is involved. Why should Rusev align with the Champion? Go after him, he's the champion


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Roman is so boring


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> He had one in the beginning. 3 hours kills crowds.


Really cause just a little bit ago KO (a heel mind you) and Ambrose got big pops


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This dude is going to be a 2 time champ already when he wins it back. :kobefacepalm


They are just boosting his title reigns already .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Truthbetold said:


> Who wrestles in a vest....shm


Well the cut-off T-shirt is Owens' thing DAMMIT wens2


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

I started watching this show 2 hours after it started and was able to catch up and get to live with 10 minutes left, my god this show is garbage.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


>


I think you've had enough to drink... I better take all the booze to make sure. Yes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Who wrestles in a vest....shm


Isn't that cheating?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another PG13 hollywood remake fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Really cause just a little bit ago KO (a heel mind you) and Ambrose got big pops


yea during the match, Reigns is getting them during the match too. Just had a Roman Roman chant going. 


Agree to disagree. Save us both from giving each other headaches.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Who wrestles in a vest....shm


Someone needs to ric flair chop that vest...I bet he will stop wearing it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think you've had enough to drink... I better take all the booze to make sure. Yes.


Hahaha, I'm trying to express how bored I am .... lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are just boosting his title reigns already .


Yep. title reigns = Please like him now. :vince7


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I don't understand why Rusev is involved. Why should Rusev align with the Champion? Go after him, he's the champion


I don't understand any of it or why Henry had a burger dream or something


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are just boosting his title reigns already .


16 time champ bleedat!


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

thought provoking compelling...commercials tonight *mindblown*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Isn't that cheating?


Yo better recognize


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Truthbetold said:
> 
> 
> > Who wrestles in a vest....shm
> ...


Are you telling me D-Lo Brown was cheating all those years?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think you've had enough to drink... I better take all the booze to make sure. Yes.


Oh ... I forgot ...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ad breaks in the main event should be punishable by death. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> yea during the match, Reigns is getting them during the match too. Just had a Roman Roman chant going.
> 
> 
> Agree to disagree. Save us both from giving each other headaches.


That was 3 people in the front row LOL 


And oh look Roman in yet another rest hold.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I don't understand any of it or why Henry had a burger dream or something


A burger is luxury when WWE gives us roadkill


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another resthold.

:ha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Hahaha, I'm trying to express how bored I am .... lol


No no.. You can't have the booze back. It might be spiked! It's my solemn duty to test every last drop.

You can be the DJ though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Casper not doing commentary?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd into it now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 16 time champ bleedat!


If you don't leave the venue with the title, it shouldn't count as a title Reign. You should have to defend the title at least once for it to count.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Another PG13 hollywood remake fpalm


Are you talking about Point Break?

Saw it earlier and I wanted to shoot myself. NO, rock climbing doesn't make it better! Damn you, Hollywood.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

T0M said:


> Ad breaks in the main event should be punishable by death. Fucking pathetic.


That's a Paddlin' addlin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Hahaha, I'm trying to express how bored I am .... lol


So bored of it I ate half a litre of mint choc chip ice cream

which probably won't go down too well with the fam :side:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Trying to get dat cheap sympathy. It's not going to work you idiots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Are you telling me D-Lo Brown was cheating all those years?


D-Lo was hiding flab like Roman.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> he was out already in the beginning plus 3 hour kills crowd. Not that bad as your making it out to be. @LEGITBoss will confirm since he is in the audience.


Lol yeah you REigns marks keep on twisting it. He is not over simple.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is going so slow and it's the main event.

:mj2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you don't leave the venue with the title, it shouldn't count as a title Reign. You should have to defend the title at least once for it to count.


You should have to be a good wrestler to be considered world champ.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> No no.. You can't have the booze back. It might be spiked! It's my solemn duty to test every last drop.
> 
> You can be the DJ though.


Hahaha, yes, poor [USER]SHIV[/USER] was getting the brunt of it, but I know he's got a good sense of humour anyway .... 

However, can you Do The Bartman or ????


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This thread is going so slow and it's the main event.
> 
> :mj2


Random commercial breaks aren't helping either..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Lol yeah you REigns marks keep on twisting it. He is not over simple.


The only kind of over he is is the fans being OVER HIM lol


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

if not a brock lesnar appearance maybe a early return for cena...j/k


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns spending most the match exerting no energy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This thread is going so slow and it's the main event.
> 
> :mj2


Its Roman Reigns the ratings killer


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

I cant wait for the WWE to continue with what makes people hate Reigns...... "Sheamus tries to interfere...... ROMAN SUPERMAN PUNCH...... OH WATCH OUT RUSEV SUPER KICK! REIGNS DODGES.... SPEAR! ROMAN WINS!"

Same shit that they won't learn from.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

God, Reigns is so damn boring.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Hahaha, yes, poor [USER]SHIV[/USER] was getting the brunt of it, but I know he's got a good sense of humour anyway ....
> 
> However, can you Do The Bartman or ????


I can do a mean charleston... does that count?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Where the Hell is Brock. Damn Dirt Sheets.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Lol yeah you REigns marks keep on twisting it. He is not over simple.


Lol not you anti Reigns mark just don't want to hear the truth


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Am I the only one who's bored as fuck, right now?*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are they so mean to Byron?

Losers can't be mean to other losers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way to waste a good opportunity to have Ambrose come in to help his buddy Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

truelove said:


> Reigns spending most the match exerting no energy


He used most of it walking down all those stairs. That was 3/4 of his tank.

He has to saved the last 1/4 for his Cena come back with his two moves of doom.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole he's tossing the champion


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So bored of it I ate half a litre of mint choc chip ice cream
> 
> which probably won't go down too well with the fam :side:


As long as it went well for you ... then that's ok ... now sing ....

She's got the rules for new fools
She's got the moves with new grooves
She's so hot, she can't lose
She's got me here free to choose
She's got me fighting the blues
She's amplifying
She's got me breaking the rules


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Underdog :mj2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

7 8 9 10


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

This is the same Rusev who couldn't beat Reigbs in the midst of his monster heel run and has since been getting beat up by Ziggler. No way he doesn't eat a pin.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Underdog :mj2


Very Cena-esque


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I can do a mean charleston... does that count?


Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Rusev with the Beauty Shot!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Stephanie puts Sheamus out there, Referee throws him out. Job security.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i just watched that tex mex segment 



god help us :cry


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige and Charlotte ME > Reigns v Rusev ME


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread > Raw


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Rusev takes the mic now and starts talking shit about "Ramen Noodles", it'll make my night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowds into the match no denying that


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

REIGNS KICK OUT.... REIGNS KICK OUT..... REIGNS KICK OUT....... Thank god we have another Cena because one wasn't enough.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rusev is so good


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

see its BS Reigns has that catchers chest plate on. It protected him from that headbutt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev Banging Lana. How's that for face of the company!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

How can Reigns overcome these odds?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

You people acting like Reigns isn't at least over tonight are in denial :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It's funny [USER]Kabraxal[/USER] and [USER]The Ultimate Warrior[/USER] ... are we even watching Raw? lol


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

He started 'Reignsing' up when Rusev was attempting The Accolade.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hou713 said:


> You people acting like Reigns isn't at least over tonight are in denial :lol


TRUTH


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns on the mat again for another breather, this is such a joke


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Superman punch, and knockout punch go down as the two worst finishers in wrestling history. What's the difference between a normal punch and one of those.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for selling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

hey referee that was a closed fist


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hou713 said:


> You people acting like Reigns isn't at least over tonight are in denial :lol


You do see most of the crowd sitting on their hands right LOL

They are not into the match at all.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

Straight outta Ultimate Warrior's playbook lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> This thread > Raw


And guess what ... 






Can you guess what it is? lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's funny [USER]Kabraxal[/USER] and [USER]The Ultimate Warrior[/USER] ... are we even watching Raw? lol


I know I am watching the videos you guys are posting :lmao


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

hou713 said:


> You people acting like Reigns isn't at least over tonight are in denial :lol


He's over. So was R-Truth and Jack Swagger, which says a lot about Nashville.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So much for selling.


Total reset Superman come back.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's funny [USER]Kabraxal[/USER] and [USER]The Ultimate Warrior[/USER] ... are we even watching Raw? lol


*Tbf, it's for the best if you don't.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I know I am watching the videos you guys are posting :lmao


Hahahaha ... awesome   

Check out these sexy ladies!!! lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

As long as Reigns keeps having these killer matches, I'm on board.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lets go roman :clap lets go roman :clap


Thank you Nashville


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Saxton just say "Reigns was able to dig into the taint?"

Byron, you kinky bastard :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's funny [USER]Kabraxal[/USER] and [USER]The Ultimate Warrior[/USER] ... are we even watching Raw? lol


I am! Just from 20 years ago.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Super regins Inc


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman Spotfest


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Down_Under_Thunder said:


> Superman punch, and knockout punch go down as the two worst finishers in wrestling history. What's the difference between a normal punch and one of those.


He jumps off one foot. :goofy


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I love it when Roman flip flops from selling to no selling.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am watching the videos you guys are posting
> ...


:book


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait..... what?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Barrett!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

King Barrett :lmao. This whole non american stable is hilarious


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

EuroTrash are reunited!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


WADE FUCKING BARRETT

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE UN HAS FORMED. YESSSSSSSSSSS. AND FUCK YES RUSEV DIDN'T EAT THE PIN


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Barret!!!!!! Yes


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Gee Maggle how is Roman going to overcome these odds


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New mothafucking faction. YES *


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

You know your move set is so limited when you do the same signature move in less tan 5 minutes.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Great stable right here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Barrett the jobber against Reigns LOL

And Cena i mean Reigns didnt even sell getting jumped from Barett


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha Roman vs All the Foreigners


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Didn't see this coming... yawn.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

ROMAN THE UNDERDOG! I FEEL SORRY FOR THIS GUY!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

that drive by move is a pure heel move


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah Reigns destroy these mother fuckers with that chairs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to Cena 2.0


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

WHAT AN UNDERDOG!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They make it so obvious that chairshots to the face are banned. That's annoying as fuck and it makes me hate chair shots.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

What a fucking joke


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

What a joke lol ...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That's it, make him invincible. That'll stop the boos.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did sheamus just bend down infront of reigns??


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This euro faction...All we need is William Regal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Reigns so gassed he has to sit in the chair lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Super Roman Has Begun. 

Save Us :cena4


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

random king barett appearance


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus is clearly more popular than Rollins was, that's the only explanation as to why all these random ass heels are helping him out.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

good seeing barrett...but

fuck i didn't see that coming at all oh nooo LOL..another 3 hours of my life gone baby gone i need serious help


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why Sway?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Barrett had busted out some of his dance moves from last night, Roman would've been toast.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Hahahaha ... awesome
> 
> Check out these sexy ladies!!! lol


*I'm more entertained by looking at the thumbnail, than watching RAW.*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Eats a bullhammer no sells the shit out of it he has cena level selling ability


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That ending sequence a complete microcosim of the WWE going forward :shaq


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. No creativity for the foreseeable future confirmed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Haha! That was cool.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol I got excited too quickly. WWE proving why I shouldn't.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Take that you evil europeans!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Reigns so gassed he has to sit in the chair lol


Yeah, selling is so stupid.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Solid match


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

He still took on all 3 of them lol fuck this guy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We got a new faction and didn't stand tall. :ha

Super Reigns :vince5


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Well that's disappointing as all fuck. Went from buying Rumble tickets tomorrow to staying far the fuck away from WWE. Saves me $250 bucks and a night sitting in traffic though. Thanks for answering.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

a wet fart to end the show

deserving


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Reigns beats up Rusev. No cheers from crowd. Reigns beats up Sheamus. Everybody cheers. LOL.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That was a crap Raw ... seriously, how is it that fans of a product, on a forum about that ... which is live, drift off and find entertainment elsewhere within the thread ... I think that was the most boring Raw of the year, and this was the follow up to the Survivor Series too, so you would have thought they'd have needed something here.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The new faction already looking like chumps in their debut for the good old sake of making Roman looks strong. :vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that Raw wasn't all together loathsome till the very end, seems to be a trend lately.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Does this Sheamus/Barrett/Rusev stable have a name?

I call dibs on Euro Trash 2.0


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Welp. On one hand Wade has something to do. On the other hand seeing him become fodder to Reigns for the next couple of weeks won't be fun


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, when Reigns was whipped into the barricade, did a fan hold his arm or something? Looks like his arm was stuck for a brief moment.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I'm more entertained by looking at the thumbnail, than watching RAW.*


Hahaha, I know, watching them in the video, well what will Vince do? lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Still hoping for low ratings tomorrow to prove that fuckin Sheamus should not be champion god dam it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First 2 minutes of Donny > Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that the tournament is over, back to shitty match quality on Raw. No good matches tonight.

:mj2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah, selling is so stupid.


Reigns agrees with you. He completely no sold a Bullhammer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns gets attacked by multiple guys like Bryan, the difference being he actually gets to stand tall while Bryan would get beat down for weeks on end until he got his shots in.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Raw is hard to watch without Seth & Brock.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Are Barrett and Rusev the new J&J Security or something, they just got handled like some chumps.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Reigns agrees with you. He completely no sold a Bullhammer.


That's why his Ebay feedback is shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fifty_ said:


> He still took on all 3 of them lol fuck this guy


bu..bu...but he's the underdog :vincecry


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Reigns is hated because he's booked as invincible and never gets pinned? Lets have him the next night beat 3 guys one of which is the WWE champion.... That'll do it. FUCK THIS COMPANY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I never thought I'd say this: but please come back Cena, come back to the ME, break Flairs record, stay a face for the rest of your career.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

A potentially new faction featuring some top of the line wrestlers get wrecked before even getting a chance to form. There's something going on here...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Barrett and Sheamus just wear their fucking underwear around.

Hate that shit. Just quintessential laziness.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reigns the underdog dominating a faction.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Why did sheamus just bend down infront of reigns??


Because head chair shots are banned...Must make it look as ridiculous as possible.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

why doesn't he just take on all 3 at TLC in the TLC match? shit the way its looking he has the win in the bag already...he'll be a 10 time champ by this time next year


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Does this Sheamus/Barrett/Rusev stable have a name?
> 
> I call dibs on Euro Trash 2.0


Eurolution under the Authority and Evolution badman HHH


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I don't think I'm alone in saying that this RAW fucking sucked.*


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Still hoping for low ratings tomorrow to prove that fuckin Sheamus should not be champion god dam it


Who should be?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That was a crap Raw ... seriously, how is it that fans of a product, on a forum about that ... which is live, drift off and find entertainment elsewhere within the thread ... I think that was the most boring Raw of the year, and this was the follow up to the Survivor Series too, so you would have thought they'd have needed something here.


It's almost tempting to tune in next week just to see how bad it can get. We can all totally MST3K this bitch right? I did that once with some friends... and we were lucky, it was one of these kinda raws!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This was just awful, it was a perfect opportunity to have Ambrose step in and help Roman and try and make things more interesting and balanced. But no, they must have Roman go and do that Superman nonsense. Sadly this is the format moving forward, Cena 2.0.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.


Like that makes it any better. 'Underdogs' don't lay out three guys with a chair.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Truthbetold said:


> Who should be?


Heel Reigns


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

I like that The Authority is adding new members that aren't Kane or the Big Show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Reigns agrees with you. He completely no sold a Bullhammer.


So when he sells it's him being "gassed", when he doesn't it's him being superman. Can he do anything right?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.


He has bear hands now?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.


As if they care about how it was, people here wont be happy until Reigns gets destroyed every Raw without defending himself.


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.


Doesn't matter it's reigns. He will always get unwarranted hate.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mastodonic said:


> Like that makes it any better. 'Underdogs' don't lay out three guys with a chair.


Rabid ones do


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And some fucks thought they weren't giving Reigns special treatment all year. 

It was obvious after Mania they tried to re-invent the Daniel Bryan shit.

Roman feuds with Wyatts. Poor Roman.

Roman gets screwed out of title shots. Poor Roman.

Now back to Super Cena booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Haha! That was cool.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669004815104503808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669005183653777408


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Like that makes it any better. 'Underdogs' don't lay out three guys with a chair.


Thank god Austin wasnt an underdog.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> So when he sells it's him being "gassed", when he doesn't it's him being superman. Can he do anything right?


When did I say he was gassed? I didn't. He did, however, no sell Barrett's finisher by getting up immediately and destroying all three of them with a chair.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> fifty_ said:
> 
> 
> > He still took on all 3 of them lol fuck this guy
> ...


Sometimes I wonder if Vince just wants to legit piss us off lol why can't reigns ever lose wtf


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Krispenwah said:


> As if they care about how it was, people here wont be happy until Reigns gets destroyed every Raw without defending himself.


Unfortunately. Blind hate will do that to you


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Cat said:


> Stone Hot said:
> 
> 
> > May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.
> ...


Will you cheer him if he has bear hands?

Yes? Then DAMMIT he has bear hands now


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> It's almost tempting to tune in next week just to see how bad it can get. We can all totally MST3K this bitch right? I did that once with some friends... and we were lucky, it was one of these kinda raws!


Honestly, people say on here how I'm never knocking things and stuff like that, truth is, it's cause I don't bother making threads and investing in things to complain about, I just invest in what's good really ... but tonight's Raw did bore me to tears ... hence the thread interaction we had here ... obviously, in this thread, it's fine cause it's just a live chat thread etc... and not a topic in the regular sections ... I think this gets deleted doesn't it? ... but anyway, my point is, we completely drifted off of watching or even talking about Raw ... which when you think about it, even when it's shit, shouldn't really happen.

I know the WWE can't be expected to have amazing Raw's each week ... but that one was really boring, and specially following up after the Survivor Series, you would have thought they would have done something, even a title change or something ... but nothing.

I really did find that a chore to get through and got incredibly bored with it, to the point that I ended up watching Youtube video's even more so, while Raw was on at the side ... crazy really when you think about it is that, considering that's what we are here for


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd have no problem with Reigns fending off Euro-Authority with a chair if not for the fact that he got an immense beating from Rusev beforehand and he takes a Bullhammer. FFS you can't take a Bullhammer and just no sell it and go fend off 3 guys. Nonsensical execution.
Its not going to create fan sympathy or get him liked if he just no sells *finishers* and fends off multiple attackers like that.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The no sell of the Bullhammer was straight out of Cena's playbook. Trash.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And some fucks thought they weren't giving Reigns special treatment all year.
> 
> It was obvious after Mania they tried to re-invent the Daniel Bryan shit.
> 
> ...


They weren't reinventing shit, they LISTENED to the audience and took him out of the title picture. 

It made for a convenient story as a result, but it wasn't their intention.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

They've combined Daniel Bryan and Cena's storylines and gimmicks into one monstrosity. An 'underdog' who gets screwed by Authority figures but always manages to win and look strong. Perfect shit for the marks in Nashville to consume.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Same as it ever was.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> I'd have no problem with Reigns fending off Euro-Authority with a chair if not for the fact that he got an immense beating from Rusev beforehand and he takes a Bullhammer. FFS you can't take a Bullhammer and just no sell it and go fend off 3 guys. Nonsensical execution.


Super Roman is here....He really is Cena 2.0


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Will you cheer him if he has bear hands?
> 
> Yes? Then DAMMIT he has bear hands now


only if they are black bear hands


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Heel Reigns


No mic skills.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> I'd have no problem with Reigns fending off Euro-Authority with a chair if not for the fact that he got an immense beating from Rusev beforehand and he takes a Bullhammer. FFS you can't take a Bullhammer and just no sell it and go fend off 3 guys. Nonsensical execution.


We're just blindly hating him!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Unfortunately. Blind hate will do that to you


Blinded by looks forced pushes will get hate.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> When did I say he was gassed? I didn't. He did, however, no sell Barrett's finisher by getting up immediately and destroying all three of them with a chair.


It's not like he took them out by himself. He had help from a chair. I'm simply pointing out the stupidity that his haters say stuff like "oh he's so gassed" when he was just in a match/attacked. But when he doesn't sell he's "Mr. Superman".


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Mastodonic said:


> Stone Hot said:
> 
> 
> > May I remind you people that Reigns took those guys with a weapon, not with his bear hands.
> ...


Since when is Reigns an underdog? He's more so the opposite. He just happened to get screwed in a sense and will have the odds stacked against him due to fueding with The Authority. Was Austin considered an underdog while fueding with The Corporation? Hell The Rock got screwed more than anyone while fueding with the McMahon/Helmsey Regime/Faction, but he would still never be considered an underdog.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good episode of Raw. Barrett, Sheamus, and Rusev as the main group of heels right now is a lot better than Kane and Big Show. Reigns standing tall tonight wasn't a bad thing, but I hope they don't have him come out on top every week in his feud with Sheamus.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> It's not like he took them out by himself. He had help from a chair. I'm simply pointing out the stupidity that his haters say stuff like "oh he's so gassed" when he was just in a match/attacked. But when he doesn't sell he's "Mr. Superman".


Three against one. After a match. After taking a damn finisher by Barrett. There's no defending this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Truthbetold said:


> No mic skills.


He doesnt need them


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone else see the irony here?

The current storyline is "The Authority" doesn't want Reigns to be champion and has employed a European Stable to keep him from getting it.

When in Reality the real "Authority" wants Reigns to be champion and for the most part has shown that they do not really care for European wrestlers


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> He doesnt need them


LOL Oh yip seeing WWE is mostly story telling. The top guy they are pushing does not need mic skills got ya! .


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Three against one. After a match. After taking a damn finisher by Barrett. There's no defending this.


Fine, nobody is making you like it.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> He doesnt need them


No, why would a future face of the company need mic skills?


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

So how are we supposed to feel bad for reigns, the underdog if the guy beats 3 people at once? Lol he didn't even seem pissed about getting screwed last night since hes super awkward on the mic. His response to last night was simply saying he wanted his rematch, like he lost a regular match defending his title lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman vs the World feud. Who comes out on top? :cole


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Does anyone else see the irony here?
> 
> The current storyline is "The Authority" doesn't want Reigns to be champion and has employed a European Stable to keep him from getting it.
> 
> When in Reality the real "Authority" wants Reigns to be champion and for the most part has shown that they do not really care for European wrestlers


I'm more impressed that he's supposed to be an underdog, but yet he dominates everyone and stands tall no matter what. First he wrecked the Wyatts by himself and now the Euro stable.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> LOL Oh yip seeing WWE is mostly story telling. The top guy they are pushing does not need mic skills got ya! .


You tell the story in the ring :jericho2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns = MANUFACTURED. No Story, no Passion e.t.c. Give me a reason to give a damn about your character. It is just a soulless machince spitting out a soulless robot, that is it. He has no psychology at all.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> You tell the story in the ring :jericho2


So Hogan, Rocky, Austin and Flair didn't need mic skills to help them get over? Yeah, alright.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> No, why would a future face of the company need mic skills?


Sting WCW.

Nuff said.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> You tell the story in the ring :jericho2


Oh yeah I forgot Reigns tel his story by being gassed in 5 minutes lol.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> Sting WCW.
> 
> Nuff said.


This is stupid. Sting is STING.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> Sting WCW.
> 
> Nuff said.


Sting was a fine talker. Nothing special, but good. Not abysmally bad, like Reigns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

To not be all negative... 

New Day was best part of Raw again :dance


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> So Hogan, Rocky, Austin and Flair didn't need mic skills to help them get over? Yeah, alright.


To be fair, Lesnar didn't/doesn't need mic skills.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot Reigns tel his story by being gassed in 5 minutes lol.


:lol Guess you never heard of selling. Just stop


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> To be fair, Lesnar didn't/doesn't need mic skills.


Actually he does. That's why he has Heyman.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> I'm more impressed that he's supposed to be an underdog, but yet he dominates everyone and stands tall no matter what. First he wrecked the Wyatts by himself and now the Euro stable.


Wonder how you people reacted when Daniel Bryan used to destroy the shield by himself on weekly basis... Without chairs.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> You tell the story in the ring :jericho2


And that's the reason why ratings are in the toilet. When you have guys with zero charisma and mic ability trying to carry the company with their crappy in ring work.

WWE is characters, showmanship and personalities. Do you think The Rock, Stone Cold, HHH and the like got over because of their in ring ability?

Wake the fuck up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Does anyone else see the irony here?
> 
> The current storyline is "The Authority" doesn't want Reigns to be champion and has employed a European Stable to keep him from getting it.
> 
> When in Reality the real "Authority" wants Reigns to be champion and for the most part has shown that they do not really care for European wrestlers


:zeb


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> To be fair, Lesnar didn't/doesn't need mic skills.


No, but he's a legitimate genetic freak who has the best talker in the business as his manager.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

T0M said:


> And that's the reason why ratings are in the toilet. When you have guys with zero charisma and mic ability trying to carry the company with their crappy in ring work.
> 
> WWE is characters, showmanship and personalities. Do you think The Rock, Stone Cold, HHH and the like got over because of their in ring ability?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.


I agree hence why Sheamus should not be champion


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Krispenwah said:


> Wonder how you people reacted when Daniel Bryan used to destroy the shield by himself on weekly basis... Without chairs.


and Evolution :ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Actually he does. That's why he has Heyman.


That makes no sense. He doesn't have mic skills, that's pretty much the main reason he has someone like Heyman to help out. If he was like Rocky on the mic, he wouldn't need Heyman.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> I agree hence why Sheamus should not be champion


And neither should Roman. He has no personality or character.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Does anyone else see the irony here?
> 
> The current storyline is "The Authority" doesn't want Reigns to be champion and has employed a European Stable to keep him from getting it.
> 
> When in Reality the real "Authority" wants Reigns to be champion and for the most part has shown that they do not really care for European wrestlers





DGenerationMC said:


> :zeb


:lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> That makes no sense. He doesn't have mic skills, that's pretty much the main reason he has someone like Heyman to help out. If he was like Rocky on the mic, he wouldn't need Heyman.


Mic skills are needed in the main event, hence the manager providing them. What I said made perfect sense. You chose to misinterpret it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mastodonic said:


> And neither should Roman. He has no personality or character.


agree to disagree.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The only thing that bothers me with the Reigns character is that yesterday he was broken and crying. Today he was smiling and carefree. I hate that about Cena where he just let things slide off. Guy came out and didn't do anything. Austin would've attacked everyone, hell Bryan jumped HHH. 

New Day is fun enough and Heath Slater is pretty good too. 

Everything else wasn't memorable enough.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> Actually he does. That's why he has Heyman.


No, that's why he HAD Heyman. Brock would be over with or without Heyman now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Mic skills are needed in the main event, hence the manager providing them. What I said made perfect sense. You chose to misinterpret it.


People are saying that wrestlers, themselves, need the mic skills if they want to main event. No help. I just pointed out that Lesnar had a manager and was able to be champion fairly quickly.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Sting was a fine talker. Nothing special, but good. Not abysmally bad, like Reigns.


Sting was a great talker.. But it's irrelevant because i'm talking about silent Sting.. He didn't need to talk and he was over as fuck.

You can also say Undertaker was a silent character most part of his career, Goldberg wasn't a talker either, but he was as a over as Austin during his peak.

Mic skills are there to build storylines, but not everybody needs to be a master on the mic to be entertaining. If WWE knew how to hide weakness and highlight strengths Roman mic skills wont be a problem.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> Sting was a great talker.. But it's irrelevant because i'm talking about silent Sting.. He didn't need to talk and he was over as fuck.
> 
> You can also say Undertaker was a silent character most part of his career, Goldberg wasn't a talker either, but he was as a over as Austin during his peak.
> 
> Mic skills are there to build storylines, but not everybody needs to be a master on the mic to be entertaining. *If WWE knew how to hide weakness and highlight strengths Roman mic skills wont be a problem.*


But they don't, because they keep on making Roman talk, which he sucks at.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> No, that's why he HAD Heyman. Brock would be over with or without Heyman now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Now I remember why I don't even check the Raw discussion thread anymore. :mj4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Wonder how you people reacted when Daniel Bryan used to destroy the shield by himself on weekly basis... Without chairs.


I was afraid for Bryan's health because he was having fucking seizures every time he made a comeback :lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


>


3 years ago, mate. A lot has changed since then. People are growing tired of Heyman's promos and just want to see Brock destroy now.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> 3 years ago, mate. A lot has changed since then. People are growing tired of Heyman's promos and just want to see Brock destroy now.


You still need someone to talk about the match. There is no feud without promos. There is no wrestling without feuds.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

To go along with all the fuckers that is Super Reigns aka super cena 2.0..... We have a heel commentator that isn't really that heel towards Reigns, he talks about how much he's been through, how good he is, an how he deserved the title, the only thing heelish is him supporting the heels in their matches against Reigns.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> You still need someone to talk about the match. There is no feud without promos. There is no wrestling without feuds.


I agree. And if a wrestler has a hard time with promos, they can have a manger to help. People are making it sound like the wrestlers themselves need to be amazing on the mic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Considering that a good portion of talent are out with injury. Wwe is trying to make
due with what theyve got. That being said i consider it was an above decent raw.

Not great. Not bad. Theres been far far far worse raws.

It was like a chef only having a limited amount of ingredients to cook with.
With a mad scramble to get food on the table.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

F it

The wrestling is shit

The commentators is shit

The storylines are non existent

Face it folks from 2015-2025 It is going to Be #LoReignsWins 

They have invested in him. He improves in incriments. But his push well be nothing but manufactured. You want him the top guy? Just own up to it. After having Cena shoved down your throat for 12 years. I don't think some are in any mood for Roman/Cena 2.0. Make the guy heel. The guy is already ruined anyway, they exposed him too much before he was even ready. Him screamin roarrr is not going to do much. HE comes out after being screwed once again. And he smiles hello kid, I banged your mum last night lol. I want my rematch from that singles match on Main Event. Reigns it was a main event SS WWE WHC Title match, whats for dinner hunter?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> You still need someone to talk about the match. There is no feud without promos. There is no wrestling without feuds.


Yeah but the promos don't have to be great anymore with Brock. Heyman's promos haven't really helped Brock for about a year now. Brock's one liners are more over than Heyman's promos.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

So glad i only watch the PPV'S

I stopped watching the garbage that they call Raw months ago...


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> But they don't, because they keep on making Roman talk, which he sucks at.


Because of the material, of course he guy is not really good on the mic, but it gets much worse when you're trying to force him to put a goofy small on his face while recaping his feuds and end his phrases with a "belee dat".

If he had a more serious character and material to work with, he could cut a short and badass line from time to time and it would be enough, thats how you hide weakness and highlight strenghts.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Enjoyed this RAW, actually. Undercard being used, mic time given to a lot of individuals, some fresh match ups, etc.

Swagger in jeans tho and exposing them wrists. bama4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> Because of the material, of course he guy is not really good on the mic, but it gets much worse when you're trying to force him to put a goofy small on his face while recaping his feuds and end his phrases with a "belee dat".
> 
> If he had a more serious character and material to work with, he could cut a short and badass line from time to time and it would be enough, thats how you hide weakness and highlight strenghts.


He does short promos now, though..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> They have invested in him. He improves in incriments. But his push well be nothing but manufactured. You want him the top guy? Just own up to it. After having Cena shoved down your throat for 12 years. I don't think some are in any mood for Roman/Cena 2.0. Make the guy heel. The guy is already ruined anyway, they exposed him too much before he was even ready. Him screamin roarrr is not going to do much. HE comes out after being screwed once again. And he smiles hello kid, I banged your mum last night lol. I want my rematch from that singles match on Main Event. Reigns it was a main event SS WWE WHC Title match, whats for dinner hunter?


It's not what WWE does, it's how they do it. Making Roman Reigns the next top dog is fine, just do it right. I literally cringe when I hear "Let's go Roman / Roman sucks". I don't think I can take another decade of that. It's like I have PTSD from 10 years of WWE pretending like there's nothing wrong with Cena getting booed. WWE will ignore it, make excuses and try to pass the buck when it comes to Roman just like they did with Cena. People just don't respect him and WWE refuses to rectify the situation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing creative happened tonight. Not one feud was advanced. Just random matches with a "throw shit against the wall and see what sticks" mentality tonight. So random and awful. No good promos. No matches that stood out. Just...nothing.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I wanted to see a fuc8king HEEL turn at SS!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

only caught a portion of the show.. Roman vs Shaemus as the main storyline is the drizzling shits, only good thing I saw in the hour or so I watched was Paige's pushed up tits and slutty outfit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Nothing creative happened tonight. Not one feud was advanced. Just random matches with a "throw shit against the wall and see what sticks" mentality tonight. So random and awful. *No good promos. * No matches that stood out. Just...nothing.


:kobe

I know this is subjective, but c'mon now.

Between Swagger/Colter/Del Rio, Slater, Titus/Stardust (albeit, this was more of just a backstage segment), and New Day...I can't see how someone could seriously say this. 

I agree with you on the no exceptional matches, but I'm willing to put up with it for one RAW if it means the matches are at least passable and there's a decent amount of promo time, which there was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :kobe
> 
> I know this is subjective, but c'mon now.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. None of them stood out to me. I usually love New Day's segments; but this one fell flat for me. Went on alittle long and I didn't enjoy the content of it. The Del Rio/Zeb/Swagger promo; I'm just so put off by their storyline that makes very little sense, maybe I'm basing it more on that; but I honestly don't remember much from the promo itself. It's nothing against the talents themselves, though. I guess you could say they were "okay", but certainly not "good", at least not to me.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This was one of the worst Raws I remember watching in a long... long time. Just... nothing, all around. The best parts were The New Day.

Hey, Sasha, nice to see you back on Raw! There's your 4 minute match and then instantly having the focus shifted to Paige.

Hey, Dean, thanks for making Roman look strong last night! Here's your no-meaning tag team match just thrown together in the 3rd hour for this dead crowd. You have 7 minutes. Same to you, Owens.

Hey, lower card talents, we're not going to showcase you or giving you any meaningful shit so you can try to get over with the crowd. Instead, we're going to re-air Undertaker video packages and a stupid skit for a hamburger. Slater, you're finally back on Raw! But you're gonna be Ryback's bitch. Hey, Swagger, remember how hot you got as a heel with Zeb? Now you'll face ADR again, role reversal, but you'll job out in the same week and then we'll be back to doing nothing with you because Cena is coming back.

Hey, Wyatts, thanks for doing the job again and losing ANOTHER big match. Here... you can have The Dudleyz tonight. It won't mean anything because we've killed their momentum, too, but can you really be picky when it comes to wins anymore? By the way, you're going to put over so-and-so at the next big PPV.

Rusev, Barrett, Sheamus... make Roman look strong. Have him overcome the odds, GOD DAMMIT!

This is Raw until WWE pushes newer talents and can produce AT LEAST upper midcard players, or they're going to be falling back on the same old names once Cena and Orton return.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm sorry. None of them stood out to me. I usually love New Day's segments; but this one fell flat for me. Went on alittle long and I didn't enjoy the content of it. The Del Rio/Zeb/Swagger promo; I'm just so put off by their storyline that makes very little sense, maybe I'm basing it more on that; but I honestly don't remember much from the promo itself. It's nothing against the talents themselves, though.


For me, I find myself enjoying each New Day promo more and more. I feel like it was good up until the other tag teams came out. What I appreciate is they don't fall into the trap of doing the same thing each week, but they also don't mix things up so much they're inconsistent. It's a fine line and they're successful majority of the time, imho.

I'd recommend rewatching Del Rio/Zeb/Swagger promo just for the sheer content of it. It's very well paced and formulated and believable and Swagger isn't a smiling or cocky goon like every other face on the roster. There's history between the three and each man is doing their part to sell the feud, from Swag's mic work to Zeb's remorseful expressions and Del Rio's hostile body language. It's subtle and more traditional in that manner.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I just proved myself right on how Reigns got the biggest cheers in the night. Smarks are still the minority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> For me, I find myself enjoying each New Day promo more and more. I feel like it was good up until the other tag teams came out. What I appreciate is they don't fall into the trap of doing the same thing each week, but they also don't mix things up so much they're inconsistent. It's a fine line and they're successful majority of the time, imho.
> 
> I'd recommend rewatching Del Rio/Zeb/Swagger promo just for the sheer content of it. It's very well paced and formulated and believable and Swagger isn't a smiling or cocky goon like every other face on the roster. There's history between the three and each man is doing their part to sell the feud, from Swag's mic work to Zeb's remorseful expressions and Del Rio's hostile body language. It's subtle and more traditional in that manner.


I love New Day. This was literally the first promo/segment of theirs that I didn't enjoy a ton. It was moreso the content than it was their delivery of the promo. Their delivery and pacing was on point as per usual. It was literally just the content that did nothing for me. Still love New Day, though. One "meh" segment (to me) isn't going to make me write them off or anything.

I'll checkout the Swagger/Del Rio/Zeb promo again tomorrow. Maybe I missed something. It's not that I thought it was terrible, but just nothing stood out to me for any of these promos; at least not on first watch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Roman beating up 3 members of a brand new stable. That's NOT how you debut a stable.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Would you guys rather have Reigns as Champ? Yeesh not me. I think the worst show was the one in Chicago on 10-12-15 :wink2:. Made me want to throw up


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

spinningedge said:


> Watching my favorite hockey team play - then Monday Night Football.
> .


Maple Leafs?

Tough loss in the shootout tonight...i'm watching RAW on repeat right now, so those fucks don't get my rating from my household, fuckin arseholes!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chrome said:


> LOL at Roman beating up 3 members of a brand new stable. That's NOT how you debut a stable.


I like how WWE makes Roman look unstoppable. Should of gotten beaten down 
2night


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

- Rusev is back! Nice flying headbutt off the top ropes. :rusev

- So all it takes to shut up Michael Cole is to send out Paige. Who knew? :grin2: The Divas Title re-match was a little akward at times, but entertaining overall imho. Good use of in-ring psychology. I loved Paige suplexing Charlotte onto the ropes multiple times. As usual, Paige has good ring, and crowd, awareness.

- Horses don't have horns, Maggle! :jbl New Day Trolls! New Day Trolls! New Day Trolls! My hat's off to the Nashville crowd. Way to handle that trolling like champs. (Y) Kofi didn't even have to translate because "they know Spanish". :flair4

- I know he's not everyone's cup of tea, but I enjoy Stardust (There's No Titania!). I'm glad to see Golddust back too. It makes more sense for Golddust to be in a feud with Stardust than Cesaro. Cosmic Wasteland is growing on me.

- Swagger saves the day! My hat's off again, but this time to Zeb, ADR and Swagger. I thought the "Mexamericrap" angle was on its death bed in the UK. Way to pull it out of the fire gentlemen. Please, keep it up. (Y) 

- Tyler Breeze and Dolph Ziggler have good in-ring chemistry. Breeze is great at flopping around. KO was just owning the chickenshit. Lulz. Those two gave enough for Ziggler and Ambrose to bring the energy and work the crowd. 

A solid all-around RAW and a good follow-up to SS, imho. I was quite entertained.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Chrome said:


> LOL at Roman beating up 3 members of a brand new stable. That's NOT how you debut a stable.


I actually like that. I didn't watch it, but apparently he ran wild with a chair. Having him unstoppable like that and being able to beat the champ and his two friends just enforces the idea (in kayfabe) that HE is the rightful champion and not Sheamus.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

absolute rubbish, just when I thought RAW couldn't get any worse.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

YEAH solid Raw. Still shit product overall lol

Highlights:

Opening. Shaemus with that heat. 

Rusev returning 

Paige and Charlotte. Lacked fluid, but Paiges psychology is best on the divas roster. Love her in ring awareness. Just stuff like clothesline to Charlotte several times on the ropes. Her methodical attack on her legs. And shes hot , and she shut up cole . Ppl forget she is a 12 year vet at 23. 

Henry squashed by Neville. Gravity meet the irremovable force.

Taco AD 

Ambrose v Breeze Lol 

Rusev in ring work in ME. And new Authority stable.

Overall it was a hot mess at times, poorly booked. But theirs a sweet irony. Zebs #boned stole the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much negativity.

:mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fans well never be happy no matter what. It well never be the AE. It is what it is.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Is being a mime part of Romans new gimmick? Don't think I heard him say a peep tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I turned it off after the opening segment. I think Sheamus winning the title and Cesaro going down with an injury finally leaves me without a single reason to watch this show.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay. The opening segment was fine as the crowd gave reactions for Sheamus and Roman Reigns. The main things I enjoyed were Paige/Charlotte as Paige is great at being a heel, the New Day's promo was not the best but the segment was fine with the other tag teams involved. That Stardust/O'Neil backstage segment was interesting, and Swagger is finally in a feud! The crowd popped for him so that was good. 

Everything else was just meh. Some predictable matches, trying to give moral victories to the Wyatt Family, Sasha beating Lynch, Neville defeating the jobber Mark Henry. I hope Ambrose is not being pushed down again although him being in that random tag match was a sign. The final image of RAW showed us who are the current main eventers now. Yikes.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Mexiamerica are closing their borders :mj2


I personally hope Del-Rio gets stuck on his side of the border, and stays there for the rest of his life :grin2:


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

That was one of the worst RAW's I've ever watched. Well, attempted to watch. I tapped out around 10PM, as I could tell not a damn thing of note was going to happen. WWE is around the corner of Wrestlemania season, and I can't for the life of me even begin to get excited for that card. With all these injuries and creative failing as usual, the horizon looks bleak unless they get their heads out their asses NOW. 

It's whatever though, I'm close to my breaking point with RAW. Actually, I hit it. I'll stick with NXT for my WWE fix and I'm going to watch NJPW or ROH on Mondays. I'll catch highlights of RAW on Youtube or I'll fit in the 90 minute version on Hulu over the weekend, but this 3hr shit has gotta go. I don't even remember Nitro being this bad with the same length.. Maybe it was? lol.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

So it's totally stupid that Reigns took out those guys with a chair, but Daniel Bryan beating HHH, Batista, Orton at wrestlemania clean, with a kayfabe leg injury was amazing booking to you guys.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seems they're going with Stone Cold booking with Roman. Good luck with that.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

How worse can it still get?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

As much as I myself and many others were dreading Reigns winning the title, Sheamus having it is just as bad if not worse.

I am legit having a break at least until the new year, fucking Sheamus is the face of the company and the top dog, like seriously? :deanfpalm

Cannot believe it.

Good to see Steph return to her good old self talking down to everyone and belittling them, she should piss off along with her husband and Sheamus I am so over this authority shit.

Cannot handle it anymore, enough is enough.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Crowd cheering Reigns as long as he's not about to win the title is LOL. Come TLC the boo's will be back as he's being 'shoved down our throats' again. Until then, enjoy being over Roman.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Swagger and New Day were the best part of RAW and I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> I just proved myself right on how Reigns got the biggest cheers in the night. Smarks are still the minority.


If they go on like this, "smarks" will be the only people left watching their abortion of a product.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dean Ambrose, the supposed lunatic, who watched his best mate get screwed over at SS, just forgot about and was shoved in a tag match? He wasn't pissed, he didn't have Roman's back, he had nothing to say. WTF?

So they really don't give a shit about him, or is the writing that turgid that they cannot sit down, look at it at say "Hang on, if I were him, I wouldn't just accept what happened'

Or do they just want Reigns to be the lone wolf, to fight it all on his own. Yeah, that's it. Carry on.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

toon126 said:


> Crowd cheering Reigns as long as he's not about to win the title is LOL. Come TLC the boo's will be back as he's being 'shoved down our throats' again. Until then, enjoy being over Roman.


Money is in the chase anyways.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I usually don't have a problem with Raw even when most people on this forum or elsewhere say it sucked. I think my standards have just lowered over the years and I always fast forward a lot of the show, so that's probably why I usually don't hate a particular episode. This weeks Raw, without a doubt, was the worst post-ppv Raw that I've ever watched. They just sabotaged their own show. There was absolutely NOTHING good about this episode.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Some positives to Raw:

- Opening promo was good. They just need Sheamus to continue to be annoying but please have him back it up in the ring. He is more than capable of putting on great matches and as a face he'd always win matches so why not give him that booking as a heel and it'd make fans hate him even more. Great to see Rusev back and I am glad they have looked to continue the Rusev, Sheamus and Barrett stable that was started weeks ago. 

- Solid little divas match for Raw between Sasha and Becky. That's how they should be doing divas matches on Raw, shouldn't really be any longer then that and should show off strengths of both woman. Good to see Sasha win, doesn't really make Becky look bad as she had the match won before the interference.

- New Day were gold. Absolutely outstanding and honestly one of the promos of the year. Closest you'll ever get to the coked out promos we saw in the 90s. Just keep the belts on these three for months and months please. They show no signs of getting stale and please continue, they're being booked well.

- Swagger looked good out there. I'd like to perhaps see some more intensity from him but I think they could make me semi-care for this feud.

- Look to be getting Ambrose/Owens. The one thing I really liked about the tag match is that Owens and Ambrose stayed clear of eachother. I hope they continue down this route. I'd love for Owens to say that Ambrose doesn't deserve the match and they don't end up having a match at TLC and perhaps we get Ambrose, Ziggler and Breeze in a number one contender match (to give Breeze/Ziggler something different to do aswell) and Owens defeats someone for his IC title to have him looking dominant.

- Good little main event to Raw too. Very happy they protected Rusev. The only negative I had about this match is having Reigns looking so strong at the end. Barrett was laid out after one hit and it wasn't even with the chair. Why would you have Reigns lay them all out on the first outing under Sheamus as champion? What does that achieve? Why couldn't they have Reigns, Barrett and Sheaumus dominate Reigns with the chair whilst Sheamus puts his foot on Reigns' body and lifts the belt up? That would have been a better finish to Raw.



All in all, I'd say more positive than negatives. I was happy getting some different match ups like Neville/Henry and also seeing some stars on Raw that we don't usually get, the likes of Titus and Cody Rhodes etc because with all these injuries, these are the guys they need to be pushing up the card and starting to make relevant again. It's still a far cry from being a Raw that'll start to GAIN viewers but more shows like this (whilst improving) is a good way going forward.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The Authority is more like United Nations right now lol: Sheamus (Ireland), King Barrett (England), Rusev (Bulgaria), Triple H/Stephanie (Corporate America) Add-ons: Owens (Canada), Del Rio (Mexamerica) New Day (Somewhere over the Rainbow on their flying unicorn)

I think the Paige/Charlotte match ended the right way, Rusev/Reigns was great, "We The People" was louder then expected and was very cool, and shouldn't it have been Harper and Rowan vs the Dudleyz instead of Harper and Wyatt?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Not the worst RAW I've ever seen -- after the obligatory opening 20-minute Levesque-McMahon borefest, anyway. They needed to book Reigns strong after losing the belt so unceremoniously, but I think they're making a huge mistake booking Sheamus like Rollins II. Winning the money in the bank matching the first place has to mean something -- he should absolutely NOT be the guy who needs the fucking Authority to hang into the title. That made Rollins look weak, and then they tried to undo that damage, and we all saw how well that worked out. Though it would not surprise me in the least if they do it all over again, because that's what they do.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think with a key amount of upper card talents out injured.
Its a strange blessing for the mid-to-lower card to get more notice. But it seems wwe would
have no other choice but to.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So, I skipped RAW because I felt totally uninspired and indifferent after the shitty Survivor Series. Anything worth watching or can I continue avoiding the show?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> So, I skipped RAW because I felt totally uninspired and indifferent after the shitty Survivor Series. Anything worth watching or can I continue avoiding the show?


New Day segment and odd enough to say Swagger was pretty good to.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> New Day segment and odd enough to say Swagger was pretty good to.


ACP lowkey shitting on my boy. :mj2

Here's the segment for anyone who wanted to watch it and missed RAW.








The Tempest said:


> So, I skipped RAW because I felt totally uninspired and indifferent after the shitty Survivor Series. Anything worth watching or can I continue avoiding the show?


See above. My boy killing it on the mic. :zayn3



Erik. said:


> - Swagger looked good out there. I'd like to perhaps see some more intensity from him but I think they could make me semi-care for this feud.


I'm glad to hear this from not one but several people on the forum. You can truly tell he's putting a lot of effort into his work. Dude was not lying when he said he picked Colter's brain when it came to promoing when they worked together.

This is just more evidence that it's never too late to improve or work on your skills.

I think the lack of intensity is meant to play into the factor his character is supposed to be hurt on a personal level, well beyond anything political. It's his way, I believe, of extending beyond just a patriotic babyface. This was probably his most solid promo he's ever delivered. He's had good ones in the past and each time he picks up the mic, he's made immense progress. But this one felt more natural, far less forced. WWE had a tendency to force him to trying to mask his lisp and it made his mic work clunky and awkward and unnatural. By letting him just speak how he speaks, projecting in a way that flows naturally, lisp and all, he's finally gotten down a solid expression and delivery pace.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ACP lowkey shitting on my boy. :mj2
> 
> Here's the segment for anyone who wanted to watch it and missed RAW.
> 
> ...


Not shitting on him, I am a fan of Swagger, his ring work for sure. The odd part was him actually being on Raw, which was nice to see.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Not shitting on him, I am a fan of Swagger, his ring work for sure. The odd part was him actually being on Raw, which was nice to see.


Gotta soak it up while it lasts. :mj2

I think Cena will be back next RAW and he's jobbing to Del Rio on Smackdown, imho.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't say I was a big fan of Raw last night aside from the New Day being hilarious. I don't understand how you can do something where it looks like Barrett, Rusev, and Sheamus are going to be working together and in their first night together Reigns just lays them all out on his own. Ambrose wasn't even there to help him do it. It's just stupid booking. 

I mean if you want to have a new heel faction you should probably try to get them heat. So why didn't they just debut them all together at Survivor Series where they would have made a huge impact together or why wouldn't they succeed on their first night?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Swagger actually delivered a nice serious tone out there. Something most people on the roster can't seem to do. It all feels like bad comedy most of the time.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Swagger on RAW? Color me surprised. So, I watched the segments you guys suggested, New Day are easily GOAT, Kofi's hair :lmao :lmao :lmao and then he breaks kayfabe :wee-bey

While Swagger was a pleasant surprise, he was good on the mic, looked confident and overall I liked the segment. Ah, and they're already doing Swagger vs Del Rio on SmackDown, fucking SmackDown, go figure :nikkilol

Nothing else, think I'll stick to watch only certain segments for RAW from now on.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Good to see Steph return to her good old self talking down to everyone and belittling them


She is a cancer to the whole angle she pulled this shit with Orton and Rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Tempest said:


> Swagger on RAW? Color me surprised. So, I watched the segments you guys suggested, New Day are easily GOAT, Kofi's hair :lmao :lmao :lmao and then he breaks kayfabe :wee-bey
> 
> While Swagger was a pleasant surprise, he was good on the mic, looked confident and overall I liked the segment. Ah, and they're already doing Swagger vs Del Rio on SmackDown, fucking SmackDown, go figure :nikkilol
> 
> Nothing else, think I'll stick to watch only certain segments for RAW from now on.


Yes, yes, praise Swagger more. I feed on it. :zayn3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> historic :cole Survivor Series
> 
> *Historic for being the worst WWE PPV ever possibly*












Never forget. :ugh2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FITZ said:


> Can't say I was a big fan of Raw last night aside from the New Day being hilarious. I don't understand how you can do something where it looks like Barrett, Rusev, and Sheamus are going to be working together and in their first night together Reigns just lays them all out on his own. Ambrose wasn't even there to help him do it. It's just stupid booking.
> 
> I mean if you want to have a new heel faction you should probably try to get them heat. So why didn't they just debut them all together at Survivor Series where they would have made a huge impact together or why wouldn't they succeed on their first night?


Actually, Fella and Ru-Ru and TAFKA BNB have been loosely allied for about a month now. Their alliance was on the backburner for a second because of Rusev having a brief injury in October.

The rest of your comment is spot-on, though.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Watched the opening segment, saw they booked the WHC match for TLC, then turned it off. Looking at the results, I'm glad I did. Instead, I did some reading, listened to some good metal, and actually went to bed not pissed off at myself for wasting my Monday evening. Man, I could get used to this...


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

If Reigns is fighting the "Royal Guard" at TLC, I wonder which weapon represents each guy: Sheamus - Ladder, Barrett - Chair, Rusev - Table


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Didn't watch Raw last night. After reading what happened, I'm glad I didn't waste my time. Seemed as awful as I predicted.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

What all those midcarders were doing in RAW main event? #BringBackCena


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Totally forgot that Prime Show could do kip ups...Using the rope but still amazing.


Exactly. He set the new standard for Big men. Same with Brock, If you cant move and be athletic as a big man, youre a dime a dozen. move along. nothing to see. Its not 1980 anymore when a freak like Andre is gonna blow peoples minds.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It's as if we've taken a big step back to 2010, so much hype going into shows/angles (title tournament) but then an utterly disappointing pay-off!*


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Can't wait for this week's ratings.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The European Alliance in the main-event had me intrigued. That was until Reigns basically dismantled them with one chair which Barrett was kind enough to give him.

New Day are incredibly entertaining. 

Owens deserves better than teaming with Breeze against the jobber likes of Ziggler.

Divas matches were boring.

Apart from that; another dull RAW which I can barely remember.

Hilarious if the ratings increase though with Sheamus as Champ.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

It was the worst episode of Raw I've ever seen.

There was literally no star power - except for Trips who isn't even wrestling.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

So bad. The worst Raw in years. Considering it was the night after Survivor Series it made it even worse.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am shocked that Sin Cara and Kalisto can speak English. :yoda

Kofi breaking down that fourth wall! :wee-bey


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> I am shocked that Sin Cara and Kalisto can speak English. :yoda
> 
> Kofi breaking down that fourth wall! :wee-bey


Don't know if you're being sarcastic but Hunico is Sin Cara


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Just watched... And man that's exactly how Roman should be booked (first segment and the end also)
No long soliloquys, no jokes... Just in your face and wanting to fight.

Crowd reactions for both Reigns and Shemus were spot on. I actually don't mind Shemus as the champ and I'm happy to see him and Reigns beat the hell out of each other...

The European Union stable must become a thing, aligned with the Authority or not... This is great!
Lana should come back as their manager also.

The rest of the show was fine for me also...

If we can get a Dudleys Vs Wyatts Tables match 
A three way ladder or TLC match
A Ambrose vs Owens IC title fued built in the next few weeks amazing.

Also start building King Barrett and Rusev as a tag team... 
Honestly fine with it all....


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

The stable seems familiar....


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

WWE is on TNA 2013 level right now

utterly shit and not worth watching

I'll give this product another look at Royal Rumble. till then fuck it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Just boring, flat out boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WoWoWoKID said:


> Don't know if you're being sarcastic but Hunico is Sin Cara


I did forget that but I mostly was surprised by Kalisto.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I had to scratch my head at the opening promo a tad tbh.

Reigns has been screwed not only time after time, but at the PPV where he finally thought he'd won the belt, so the next night the first words out of his gob were "Congrats champ"? There's being magnanimous then there is that. 

He should be pissed, in meltdown mode, creating havoc, acting like someone who is going to kick the shit out of anyone that gets near him. Surely he has to show this somewhere down the line, either this feud or if and when he gets in there with HHH.

It just shows the writing really is shit even for him most of the time. Just my worthless two cents.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock said:


> I had to scratch my head at the opening promo a tad tbh.
> 
> Reigns has been screwed not only time after time, but at the PPV where he finally thought he'd won the belt, so the next night the first words out of his gob were "Congrats champ"? There's being magnanimous then there is that.
> 
> ...


Yeah instead of that stupid smile he always does , he needs better emotions. He is just a terrible actor. He should still be in NXT


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SLATER!!! :banderas
"Nashville... I'm about to blow.. your mind." :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------

